# Bistrot da Crotaly!



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2007)

Argomentino ad hoc.... dopo una discussione in merito con una persona che conosco.
Si discuteva sul quando e come perdonare.......un tradimento ovviamente.
Fra le tante fasi del discorso una situazione è diventata chiarissima, c'è differenza fra un tradimento scoperto e risolto o comunque chiuso e fra uno protratto e tenuto in essere sia ufficialmente che nascostamente.
Il perdono e la ricostruzione necessita di un fondamento assoluto, la ripresa fiducia e la possibilità di ricredersi. Quando una persona insistentemente inganna, ovviamente sostenendo che era la sola strada (certo, per tenersi l'amante) credo che il vero problema non sia chi è tradito ma chi tradisce perchè inganna la propria natura per poter ingannare altri.
La faccenda più risibile è che si sostenga che certe situazioni non sono chiudibili perchè bisogna diluirle o accompagnarle con una certa morbidezza. E come mai la stessa morbidezza non viene usata contro chi da tradito viene in caso sopportato, malvisto, e non si vuol neppure vedere la sua sofferenza? Certo perchè stimola sensi di colpa.
Ma quando si penserà che il tradito soffre per causa altrui e l'altra parte che dovrebbe essere lasciata soffre solo perchè viene meno la tresca in cui scientemente sapeva di entrare?
Non ho molta pazienza in questi giorni e mi sta venendo una specie di allergia alle palle da tradimento. Si sa che ci si infila in una coppia che, guarda caso è alla frutta, magari si è già in proprio in una coppia che è alla frutta ma capita che tutto proceda fino alla scoperta... ecco che allora tutto sommato il marito o la moglie non sono poi così male e se proprio non si può avere l'amante perchè buttare all'aria una situazione tanto tranquilla e comoda. Spesso poi la scoperta è solo da una parte e grazie alla copertura degli amanti l'altra parte resta protetta. E' emblematico che tutto rientri nei ranghi esattamente come prima salvo aver distrutto la tranquillità e la credibilità in enetrata ed in uscita in una persona che sarà la sola a sapere .....
Oppure altro caso, uno dei due ha bisogno di contatti umani, ne colleziona quanti possibilee ci si confronta in modo aperto e cordiale, ma.... e qui sta il buco nero, chi, come e quando può sapere o verificare che non si conttabbandino amichevoli chiacchierate per tutt'altro.
Oppure la solita patetica scusa in cui chi tradisce giura che non fa sesso e dopo qualche tempo capita che qualcuno resti incinta, guarda caso, proprio nella coppia. Ma sono cose che capitano... con l'esperienza, i preservativi, la pillola ed altre prevenzioni quando nasce bisognerebbe chiamarlo Nembo Kid!
Sapete che ho pensato ultimamente dopo aver avuo parecchie confidenze di persone che mi confidano le loro situazioni, che quello che spesso chiamiamo vivere, amare, provare sensazioni forti è un volersi stordine per non vedere quello che non si è realizzato o che non si riesce a perseguire nel nostro progetto di vita. Una specie di risarcimento contro il conto in rosso della nostra personalità. Lo so, è una considerazione forte ma forse non lo sono le infinite stoltezze che si fanno per il "presunto amore"? Spesso proprio chi ha commesso questi "colpi di vita" poi mi diceva che alla resa dei conti non ne era valsa la pena.... perchè non è vero che vale sempre la pena vivere tutto, a volte la vera vittoria è non collezionare piccole sconfitte che si rivelano tali postume.
Se pensassimo più spesso che i mariti scialbi e le moglie trascurate per alcuni sono gli/le amanti migliori per altri forse la smetteremmo di credere a chi ci "imbonisce d'amore" !!
Bruja

p.s. lo avevo preavvertito...... in questo bistrot si parla senza peli sulla lingua.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Argomentino ad hoc.... dopo una discussione in merito con una persona che conosco.
> Si discuteva sul quando e come perdonare.......un tradimento ovviamente.
> Fra le tante fasi del discorso una situazione è diventata chiarissima, c'è differenza fra un tradimento scoperto e risolto o comunque chiuso e fra uno protratto e tenuto in essere sia ufficialmente che nascostamente.
> Il perdono e la ricostruzione necessita di un fondamento assoluto, la ripresa fiducia e la possibilità di ricredersi. Quando una persona insistentemente inganna, ovviamente sostenendo che era la sola strada (certo, per tenersi l'amante) credo che il vero problema non sia chi è tradito ma chi tradisce perchè inganna la propria natura per poter ingannare altri.
> ...


 


Grandiosa.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2007)

Vado a depilarmi la lingua e torno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2007)

*Grandiosa Bruja*

Come evidenziato da Micio quel passaggio è illuminante.
Interpreto correttamente dicendo che in questa visione il tradimento è un tradimento di se stessi per non vedere quanto si è stati infedeli al proprio progetto (o inetti)?


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2007)

*Ragazze*

Alla fine risulta che i peli diano fastidio dapertutto ma qualcuno li tiene per confondere la visuale!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. .... e con questo mi sono guadagnata l'appellativo di "penna acida!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vado a depilarmi la lingua e torno


rasoio o sikelpil?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rasoio o sikelpil?


 
No, no... ceretta a caldo


----------



## Old giulia (11 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Argomentino ad hoc.... dopo una discussione in merito con una persona che conosco.
> Si discuteva sul quando e come perdonare.......un tradimento ovviamente.
> Fra le tante fasi del discorso una situazione è diventata chiarissima, c'è differenza fra un tradimento scoperto e risolto o comunque chiuso e fra uno protratto e tenuto in essere sia ufficialmente che nascostamente.
> Il perdono e la ricostruzione necessita di un fondamento assoluto, la ripresa fiducia e la possibilità di ricredersi. Quando una persona insistentemente inganna, ovviamente sostenendo che era la sola strada (certo, per tenersi l'amante) credo che il vero problema non sia chi è tradito ma chi tradisce perchè inganna la propria natura per poter ingannare altri.
> ...


Sì Bru, hai espresso bene il concetto (vedi neretto).
Alla base di ogni tradimento esiste una crisi esistenziale dell'individuo traditore (scrivo al maschile ma si potrebbe estendere il discorso anche al femminile).
Non riuscendo a risolvere questo disagio si cerca di fuggire da esso... ecco lo stordimento.
Si cerca un' emozione forte, una trasgressione che loall ontani dal problema, più o meno latente, ma che naturalmente non risolve.
Il traditore non può e/o non vuole mettersi in discussione... naturalmente non chiede aiuto alla famiglia o alla moglie perchè convinto che quest'ultimi facciano parte del suo "disorientamento".
Il traditore sposta il suo interesse su qualcosa/qualcuno al di fuori dell'ambiente familiare che non lo faccia pensare ai suoi "guai".
Spesso non si innamora dell'amante ma dell'amore, che lo fa sentire come ubriaco, drogato.
E' chiaro che questo stato non può durare in eterno... la situazione prima o poi si evolverà in... o la moglie scopre il tutto (e son ca**i) o lui si stanca... 

Comunque... io me la canto e me la suono... ma sempre c*****a rimango 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giulia


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, no... ceretta a caldo


sei pazza.


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sei pazza.


 
Secondo me vuole fare la "penitente"......... comunque sia chiaro, non è che il silkepil sia meglio.... quello strappa anche le papille !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


p.s. x Giulia
Quando uno è consepecole che qualche volta se la canta e se la suona.... è già vaccinato contro questa procedura


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

*Ceretta a parte*

Bruja 
non mi pare che questo tuo thread abbia riscosso successo, o sono tutti in ferie, o il forum ormai è pieno di traditori convinti.

Tu conosci bene la mia storia e sai anche che, pur essendo stato un traditore, ho sempre creduto nella fedeltà, nonostante ciò, oggi ho una leggera apertura al "tradimento terapeutico".

Lo so che con questa definizione ti si torcono le budella e stai già fecendo fumo, la caldaia sta andando in pressione.

Cosa intendo per tradimento terapuetico?

La vita di coppia si basa su molti equilibri che sono anche compromessi caratteriali, due persone si mettono insieme perchè si piacciono, ma solo dopo aver superato il periodo della passione, riescono a vedersi per quello che sono. Spesso questo nuovo modo di vedersi crea contrasti e difficoltà interno alla coppia che non sempre si riescono a superare. Tutte le separazioni e i divorzi nascono proprio da questa incapacità di rimanere uniti.

Accade ovviamente che prima di arrivare alla separazione però si passi attraverso uno o più tradimenti, tradimenti che dovrebbero comunque insegnare qualcosa all'attore protagonista, ma solitamente questo non avviene almeno fino a quando non è scoperto, e poi neanche in quel caso hai la certezza che il gesto insegni qualcosa. Ecco perchè alla fine sfociano le liti e le rivendicazioni che su questo forum trattiamo.

Cosa dovrebbe insegnare il tradimento???

Che sicuramente il nostro partner non è sufficiente a darci tutto ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno, oppure che siamo troppo egoisti per accettare i compromessi di un unione sentimentale.

Perchè però io parlo di "tradimento terapeutico"?

La vita, salvo casi particolari, è molto lunga da vivere, tutto sommato oggi sappiamo che possimo godercela senza particolari acciacchi almeno fino a 60 anni, dato che iniziamo prima dei 20, abbiamo un lungo periodo per costruirci il nostro mondo. Proprio il tempo che abbiamo a disposizione io dividerei in due categorie i traditori: quelli che praticamente tradiscono in luna di miele e quelli che tradiscono alle nozze d'argento!

Chi tradisce praticamente da subito non ha mai davvero sentito la responsabilità e il carico morale dell'unione, non è riuscito a comprendere l'importanza del rapporto di coppia, la condivisione delle gioie e dei dolori, non ha il senso della famiglia, non ha lo scambio profondo con il partner, insomma vive da single nella coppia!!!!

Ecco che questo tradimento io lo trovo censurabile e criticabile perchè a questo punto tanto vale vivere da single o da coppia di amici che ogni tanto si ritrovano a letto insieme. E' un insulto all'intelligenza delle persone costituire una famiglia pensando al tradimento come una componente della propria esistenza, sempre che non si parli di coppia aperta dove è dichiarato sin dall'inizio che entrambi possono fare ciò che desiderano del proprio corpo, ma anche in questo caso, il termine "famiglia" mi sembra che storca un po'.

Diverso invece è il tradimento maturato dopo molti anni di fedeltà e di costruzione di progetto comune, e qui parlo di tradimento terapeutico. Qualcuno ovviamente obietterà che sto cercando di giustificare le mie azioni, ma sono mesi che rifletto su questo concetto, sono propenso a discuterne e cambiare opinione, però non è per autoassolvermi che lo sto esprimendo.

Dopo tanti anni di convivenza si è costituita una "società" famiglia che ha molti legati sociali: parenti, amici, lavoro, casa, impegni finanziari, impegni sociali, affetti, ecc.  La convivenza non porta i due partner a vivere e crescere parallelamente in modo che le differenza dei due siano sempre costanti nel tempo, solitamente le vite sono divergenti, ecco perchè con il passare degli anni si trovi sempre più insopportabile in compagno perchè sempre più incompabile con noi.

Nonostante che insopportabilità, ci rendiamo conto che non vorremmo mai fare a meno di lui, non sappiamo darci una ragione, cerchiamo nel nostro animo, ma non troviamo una motivazione ragionevole e logica che ci tenga uniti, eppure sentiamo di volere rimanere insieme fino alla fine. Però siamo come delle pentole a pressione, ci carichiamo, ci carichiamo, ci carichiamo........ e se un tempo una sana litigata con il partner sfociava poi in una pace fatta a letto, le famose divergenze aumentate portano a stupidi rancori che caricano ulteriormente. A questo punto io faccio fatica a non giustificare un tradimento, non perchè questo debba essere la salvezza della coppia, ma perchè di fatto diventa la valvola di sfogo che riporta la pressione a livelli accettabili.

So che questo concetto è criticabile, alla fine credo che non esista una VERITA' GIUSTA, ma tante verità che abbiano PRO e CONTRO. Non sono PRO tradimento, ma in alcuni casi mi sento di giustificarlo e condividerlo...........

Ora a voi cogliere questa provocazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*...*

Mi spiace dirti che quella che a te sembra una rivelazione a me sembra la normale e squallida autogiustificazione del traditore. Ma forse il sonno non mi fa cogliere la novità.
Questa visione/teoria comunque non tiene conto che la valvola di sfogo è una persona che non credo che meriti di essere considerata un'aiuto per un'unione di cui non fa parte.
Questa, come anche le coppie aperte e qualsiasi altro "accomodamento", non tiene conto dei sentimenti delle persone che vengono coinvolte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Basta leggere in confessionale le devastazioni che le relazioni con un partner sposato causano alle amanti ...e per questa volta non parlo delle devastazioni coniugali


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace dirti che quella che a te sembra una rivelazione a me sembra la normale e squallida autogiustificazione del traditore. Ma forse il sonno non mi fa cogliere la novità.
> *Questa visione/teoria comunque non tiene conto che la valvola di sfogo è una persona che non credo che meriti di essere considerata un'aiuto per un'unione di cui non fa parte.*
> Questa, come anche le coppie aperte e qualsiasi altro "accomodamento", non tiene conto dei sentimenti delle persone che vengono coinvolte...
> 
> ...


In effetti io non ho dato alcun merito alla terza persona, ho valutato solo il contesto "terapeutico" che abbassa il livello di stress.

Chiaro poi che i sentimenti sono feriti, ma questa teoria per essere efficace deve dipendere da due presupposti: 
1) il tradito non deve esserne a conoscenza
2) il tradito condivide la teoria del tradimento quindi se ne disinteressa

Lo so che questa teoria suona come un pugno nello stomaco, ma proprio perchè ho letto molto nel confessionale e so che si sta male da tutte le parti e non solo dalla parte del tradito, che ho iniziato a sviluppare questo pensiero


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

lanci, non ho riflettutto capillarmente nella lettura di questa pagina, ma solo per stanchezza , non per disinteresse.

quello che istintivamente mi viene da dire , cosi, di getto, è che infine credo che sia una questione di personalità e in questo termine ci metto un sacco di roba ( educazione, principi, cultura...)

personalmente ritengo di essere una persona leale, tant'è che se oggi la natura del rapporto con il coinquilino è cambiata , e lo chiamo cosi proprio perchè non lo considero mio marito come lui sua moglie, non è per la relazione extra che ha avuto ( benchè lui non ci creda ) ma perchè *NON sento , non vivo, il suo ruolo di marito, compagno, complice e amico.*

E questo , tutto questo che ho evidenziato in neretto, io non lo posso tacere, *non ne sono capace,* e non sarei nemmeno capace, quindi, di dirgli di mantenere quel patto di fedeltà sessuale che abbiamo deciso di osservare anni fa, considerando che,sempre dal mio punto di vista, quel patto matrimoniale lo abbiamo tradito a 360 gradi, e non solo attraverso lo spazio sessuale, ma *soprattutto su tutto il resto*. 

in parole povere credo che sia una questione di atteggiamento.

Te la senti di reggere questa ambiguità? Io non giudico negativamente affatto Lanci, soprattuto un uomo come te che quantomeno è stato capace di porsi alcune domande...

Quindi viviTI, che altro puoi fare a questo punto, la storia futura ( in senso di percorso, non di relazione ) riuscirà forse a scioglierti qualche nodo.


a tal proposito o a sproposito, e a tutti mi rivolgo, vi parlero' di una esperienza che intendo fare a Romena( toscana ) dove in un monastero in date programmate, si sviluppano temi ( corsi )anche sulla relazione di coppia, ...sono incontri tenuti* da professionisti *
*laici e non.*.. e mi dicono ( amici ) con una preparazione a dir poco eccezionale.

Se vi interessa vi terro' informati, essendo molto frequentati da gente che arriva *da tutta italia,* le iscrizioni devono essere in largo anticipo organizzate.


Sono incontri che durano tre giorni, in questo posto meraviglioso, dove si ascolta, si parla, ci si confronta, si piange, si ride, si mangia, si dorme, si sta in silenzio...e si riparte.

al primo corso ne segue un secondo corso, e poi un terzo.

se vi interessa vi terro' informati.


http://www.romena.it/


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Buonaseeeeeeeeeera


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*persa*



> > *Questa visione/teoria comunque non tiene conto che la valvola di sfogo è una persona che non credo che meriti di essere considerata un'aiuto per un'unione di cui non fa parte[*/QUOTE].
> >
> >
> > Cara Persa, in linea di principio tu hai ragione, ma mi permetto di aggiugere che l'eventuale "altra" è cosciente della situazione che andrà a vivere...quindi non deresponsabilizziamo nessuno.
> > ...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonaseeeeeeeeeera


 
bbonaseraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

... ch'e' sto meccanismo che si e' rotto Micia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Buonanotte e sogni d'oro a tutti ... va che stanotte son generosa, non bado a spese


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ch'e' sto meccanismo che si e' rotto Micia?


 
quello del bollettino metereologico delle palle.

è dal fattoapposta che lo sta revisionando.


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quello del bollettino metereologico delle palle.
> *
> è dal fattoapposta* che lo sta revisionando.


OK  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ciao Miciona


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lanci, non ho riflettutto capillarmente nella lettura di questa pagina, ma solo per stanchezza , non per disinteresse.
> 
> quello che istintivamente mi viene da dire , cosi, di getto, è che infine credo che sia una questione di personalità e in questo termine ci metto un sacco di roba ( educazione, principi, cultura...)
> 
> ...


 
Grazie carissima

riesci sempre a dare delle opinioni molto articolate.

Comprendo la tua parte in neretto, in effetti è su quelle cose che si basano i miei dubbi, ovvero quando vivi situazioni diverse dalle tue dove nonostante tutto senti ancora la presenza di quei "progetti" comuni, ti diventa difficile anche tradire.

Nonostante ciò, se dalla famiglia non riesci più ad ottenere dei riconoscimenti di merito, o se per ogni merito sei accusato di molte manchevolezze che senti infondate, arrivi che di fronte all'adulazione di un estraneo, fai fatica a resistere. Se poi il rapporto con chi ti adula è continuativo (lavoro, palestra, luoghi comuni, ecc), è improbabile non cedere alla tentazione.

Ribadisco, io non sono per il tradimento e non assolvo nessuno, nemmeno me stesso ho assolto, ma oggi so per certo che quando ho tradito allora, l'unica vera alternativa che avevo era separarmi!!!
Mi spiego meglio.
I problemi che stavo vivendo in quel periodo tra lavoro, imminente cambio casa (avevo meno di un anno per farlo), rapporti difficili con mia moglie e mia figlia, situazione finanziaria difficile, mi avevano portato alla rottura. Conoscere questa nuova persona mi ha aiutato ad affrontate con decisione il nuovo periodo, ma non era una persona con la quale avrei mai costruito una famiglia (anche lei concordava questo concetto), a quel punto avrei dovuto rinunciare a lei per rimanere fedele e sarei crollato sotto le mie responsabilità, oppure mollare tutto e fallire in modo anche più grave.

Il tradimento è un gesto vile, ma che mi ha permesso di superare il guado.

Ho fatto dei morti sul percorso, lo so, ma in quel caso l'errore è stato di sottostima dell'impatto che ha avuto quella storia. Alla luce di oggi, il problema non è stato il tradimento in quanto tale, ma le modalità su come è stato condotto. Probabilmente è anche questo che mi fa pensare che un tradimento possa essere terapeutico, puoi tradire, ma devi sempre avere chiara la situazione e sapere che puoi essere "corretto" anche nel tradimento.....

Forse è meglio che vada a dormire, domani rileggo cosa ho scritto, mi sembra un po' confuso quest'ultimo passo.........


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Bruja
> non mi pare che questo tuo thread abbia riscosso successo, o sono tutti in ferie, o il forum ormai è pieno di traditori convinti.
> 
> Tu conosci bene la mia storia e sai anche che, pur essendo stato un traditore, ho sempre creduto nella fedeltà, nonostante ciò, oggi ho una leggera apertura al "tradimento terapeutico".
> ...



Raccolgo il guanto di sfida della tua provocazione e mi accingo alla singolar tenzone 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .

Scherzi a parte, ho letto il tuo thread, e devo dire che l'ho trovato interessante, credo però che tu non abbia tenuto conto di un fattore importante, in questa tua teoria del "tradimento terapeutico". Nel forum abbiamo letto molte volte di persone che hanno tradito e quando *dopo* si sono accorte  che  quello  che in realtà  volevano  era di rimanere  con  il tradito/a, si son visti recapitare una bella richiesta di separazione.

Quindi la tua teoria potrebbe al limite funzionare, ma rischia di diventare una bomba che ti  scoppia  in mano, creando danni irreparabili e mi viene da domandarmi " ma ne vale realmente la pena correre questo rischio " ?


Ciao

p.s. ma ci vai in ferie? Io sono vicinissimo.....conto le ore


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Agosto 2007)

Opsss chiedo scusa, buon giorno a tutti, qui oggi piove ed io domani vado in ferie.


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Bruja
> non mi pare che questo tuo thread abbia riscosso successo, o sono tutti in ferie, o il forum ormai è pieno di traditori convinti.
> 
> Tu conosci bene la mia storia e sai anche che, pur essendo stato un traditore, ho sempre creduto nella fedeltà, nonostante ciò, oggi ho una leggera apertura al "tradimento terapeutico".
> ...


Ciao Lanci,
se ricordo bene tu hai tradito e non sei stato scoperto, è così?
Rinfrescami la memoria... fammi un sunto please.
Giulia


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Bruja
> non mi pare che questo tuo thread abbia riscosso successo, o sono tutti in ferie, o il forum ormai è pieno di traditori convinti.
> 
> Tu conosci bene la mia storia e sai anche che, pur essendo stato un traditore, ho sempre creduto nella fedeltà, nonostante ciò, oggi ho una leggera apertura al "tradimento terapeutico".
> ...


Lanci, io ti voglio bene e lo sai... pero' non chiamiamo le cose con nomi diversi... il tuo non e' un tradimento terapeutico... e' un tradimento di compensazione... esattamente come tanti altri...

Stai ancora facendo confusione tra CHI SEI e CHI VUOI ESSERE...

Bacio


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Cara Persa, in linea di principio tu hai ragione, ma mi permetto di aggiugere che l'eventuale "altra" è cosciente della situazione che andrà a vivere...quindi non deresponsabilizziamo nessuno.
> 
> Le vittime e i carnefici, in età adulta, non ci sono, ma uomini e donne consenzienti e capaci di intendere e volere, sei d'accordo vero?


Ti quoto e straquoto... se non do da mangiare al gatto il gatto va dal vicino... esempio terra, terra perche' in fondo gli esseri umani a quel livello stanno


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Buongiorno*

Intanto rispondo a Lancy che tanto solertemente mi informa che il thread non ha avuto seguito, forse a causa di ferie o di svogliatezza. Poco conta, alla fine lo scritto resta, dalle ferie si torna e l'argomento è sempre attuale!
Passiamo al seguito; mi pare che molti abbiano già risposto in modo articolato, ma trovo che Fabrizio, a cui auguro buone ferie, abbia detto una frase illuminante.... per terapeutico che sia il tradimento, è vero che il rischio di perdere capra e cavoli è sempre presente.
Sapete io ho capito dai numerosi interventi sull'argomento letti sul forum che il tradimento a volte è anche agevolato dal fatto che si ha la percezione che dall'altra parte ci siano poche chances per andarsene! Proprio gli impegni e le situazioni di "doveri", di contrasti, di economia e di indipendenza possono giocare un ruolo ingfluente sulla scelta dei traditi.
Faccio un semplice esempio preso dal post di Lancy, se la "moglie" che non sappiamo cosa pensasse, avesse avuto la forza, la possibilità o semplicemente la rivendicazione di lasciarlo al suo tradimento terapeutico.... come credete sarebbe andata? Forse l'altra avrebbe trovato a sua volta il coraggio di mettersi con lui? Forse lui avrebbe rimpianto a vita la perdita della moglie? Forse lei superato il momento nero avrebbe trovato una strada più saddisfacente? Forse il malessere di lui era dovuto a quello che dicevo avanti... un mancato progetto, una mancata realizzazione, e la solucione o la risposta avrebbe dovuta essere data dalla moglie che forse aveva le stesse mancate proiezioni di quello che avrebbe voluto dalla vita a due.
Non so e non voglio indagare, non mi compete, ma l'aut aut che a suo tempo lui diede alla moglie aveva, per quello che aveva descritto, molte possibilità di lasciar credere che il manico del coltello del tradimento lo avesse lui! Per certi versi siamo noi e la nostra personalità che destiniamo dove stiano le ragioni e le probabili evoluzioni. 
Avere problemi economici è un problema esistenziale, non realizzarsi sul lavoro è un problema personale, non avere il supporto che ci si aspetta dal partner è un problema di coppia........ allora perchè il tutto va buttato nel calderone della coppia ed il tradimento diventa terapeutico? Forse che risolve le finanze o il lavoro? No, è solo la panacea che permette di sopportare quanto di irrealizzato; e su questo potrei anche avere un occhio di comprensione, ma..... se dall'altra parte ci fosse stata la medesima situazione e la persona si fosse preventivamente "compensata" alla pari ... e quindi se ne fosse "fottuta" della compensazione di lui, allora parleremmo di tradimento terapeutico...... 
Non è il terapeutico che contesto ma l'unilaterale.
E comunque la questione qui era a monte e lo dissi, il tradimento lo si può discutere, accettare, comprendere e perfino ammetterne un concorso di colpa, ma il protrarsi continuo e persistente con una terapia che da una parte è arrangiarsi per sopravvivere ai problemi della vita in genere e dall'altra è un sopportare anche l'umiliazione e l'offesa all'intelligenza in nome di una millantata necessità di non poter fare a meno della compensazione, specie se poi, come moltissimi sostengono, quella compensazione non la vorrebbero mai come compagna di vita. Beh..... non giudico, non accuso ma certo fa pensare sull'equità della considerazioneche di dovrebbe avere della persona con la quale si è fatto insieme un bel pezzo del cammino della vita.
Sapete, ho un'amica che è stata tradita malamente per anni, lei tutta casa e famiglia nonostante fosse un'artista, ma era felice di sacrificarsi per il progetto di vita che avevano, lui importante manager che girava il mondo! Lei ha sempre pensato che poteva capitare che in qualche hotel di Tokyo, Parigi New York potesse trovare qualche tentazione, era una tentazione fatale, ma non poteva pensare che l'avesse nelle sue abituali segretarie...
Non sto a dirvi cosa ha fatto lei per la famiglia, era sola e tutto ricadeva su lei con due figli piccoli! Poi l'ha scoperto........ lui naturalmente negava e reiterava, in fase di crisi lui teneva ancora la tresca in essere, insomma la classica presa per il c... anche morale; ed allora lei ha tirato fuori tutta la frustrazione e la negazione subita e che aveva accettato per amore e progetto di coppia e famiglia!
Non si è separata, perchè avrebbe fatto il gioco di lui.... non voleva fare la separata con alimenti, è rimasta in famiglia, si gode lo stipendio lauto di lui, ha comprato un casale nella Lucchesia e sta mettendo su un atelier artistico. Di lui poco le importa perchè ormai la stima è talmente caduta che anche l'amore è compromesso.... affetto ne sussiste ma come ricordo di ciò che era e come padre dei suoi figli!
Direte voi che è stata crudele, che ha protittato, che ha castigato lui...............no, si è solo risarcita per tutto quello che ha fatto credendo a qualcosa che non esisteva. Ora lui pare sia fedele ma a lei non interessa neppure più.... tant'è che lei è rifiorita, lui quasi si sta riinnamorando di lei e lei vede tutto con lo sguardo di chi pensa "per cosa veramente ti sei giocato tutto questo?"...... Oggi lui è, nonostante il ruolo di prestigio, insoddisfatto anche sul lavoro!
Ecco, questa è l'altra faccia della medaglia del tradimento, che forse non era terapeutico per lui, ma lo è stato per lei!!!
Sapete l'uomo tende a fraintendere.........e spesso crede di pensare come una donna..........è l'errore peggiore che possa fare, la donna ragiona col cuore, ma quando smette non ragiona con la testa ma con la "mancanza di cuore", che è la cosa peggiore che possa capitare... 
Bruja


p.s. Dio quando l'Uomo gli chiese quancosa di "rosa" gli diede la Donna perchè era certo che fosse quello il suo pensiero.... non poteva arrivare a credere che l'Uomo pensasse alla Gazzetta dello Sport.......... se ha frainteso lui, figuriamoci noi!!!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja*

TBT... ti ordino di lasciare il corpo di Bruja!!!!

Bruja ci sei?... Ti lancio un po' d'acqua santa... 


Buon giorno

PS: la tua amica mi piace


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> TBT... ti ordino di lasciare il corpo di Bruja!!!!
> 
> Bruja ci sei?... Ti lancio un po' d'acqua santa...
> 
> ...


Sta a vedere che sono "posseduta" e non me ne sono accorta..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Vado a mettermi una parure d'aglio, non si sa mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Devo dire che nonostante qualche eccesso la mia amica ha mostrato delle palle esagonali!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sta a vedere che sono "posseduta" e non me ne sono accorta.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tua mica mi ha ispirata... volo verso nuove malefatte


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*Crotalidi*



Lettrice ha detto:


> La tua mica mi ha ispirata... volo verso nuove malefatte


 

Se foste davvero amiche  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ispireste anche me, oh 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Puon Ciorno Pimpe/i


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Se foste davvero amiche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senta lei, veda di darsi una mossettina ed ispirarsi in proprio..... e sì che di idee ne abbiamo lanciate negli ultimi tempi!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stavo rivedendo quella dello strofinìo del peperoncino negli slip dei fedifraghi..... non è una cosa di alta strategia ma deve funzionare di brutto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senta lei, veda di darsi una mossettina ed ispirarsi in proprio..... e sì che di idee ne abbiamo lanciate negli ultimi tempi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e secondo te io vado pure a metter mani nelle loro mutande


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Raccolgo il guanto di sfida della tua provocazione e mi accingo alla singolar tenzone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono talmente tanti interventi che devo rispondere singolarmente ad ognuno altrimenti mi incarto da solo.

Partiamo con il chiarire che (oggi sono più sveglio di ieri sera) il tradimento che io ho definito terapeutico non è progettato e programmato, è un'oppurtunità che ti coglie impreparato e che non sai gestire.
Ovvio che il tradimento da parte di chi lo subisce può essere scatenante per una separazione, quindi è chiaro che rientra nella categoria precedentemente descritta nel mio post dove non stai più a parlare di progetti comuni e/o di rapporti da condividere.

OK....

Ho deciso di non parlare di tradimento e di fare un esempio assurdo per collocare nello spazio irreale il mio concetto.

Ci troviamo all'interno della nostra casa ipertecnologica del futuro, tutto è comandato da sensori collegati a computer che regolano la temperatura, l'umidità, l'illuminazione, il sottofondo musicale, le fragranze profumate, gli ologrammi che abbelliscono i locali. Tutta la sicurezza di casa è comandata da altri computer che bloccano le porte, le finestre, che controllano anche il perimetro del nostro giardino. Siamo appena entrati in questa casa, abbiamo sottoscritto un contratto che ci impegna per il resto dei nostri giorni a pagare quella rata che ci consentirà di vivere in questo ipotetico "paradiso tecnologico". Dopo le prime ore che ci siamo insediati, ci rendiamo conto di non aver completato il sistema di riconoscimento e non abbiamo nessun controllo sulla strumentazione di casa che ci identifica come un estraneo e quindi attiva i sistemi di sicurezza. Noi dobbiamo uscire: cosa facciamo???
Rimaniano li in un angolo nella speranza che qualcuno venga a salvarci, o cominciamo a forzare porte/finestre/congegni sapendo che la riparazione sarà un ulteriore aggravio delle nostre spese???

Ma rendiamo il quadro più drammatico.

Siamo prigionieri in questa casa perchè come accede in certi film, alcuni malvimenti sono riusciti ad entrare e ci tengono in scacco. In casa abbiamo anche la famiglia che è in pericolo e sappiamo che per uscirne vivi dobbiamo causare un'esplosione in cucina con il gas, o un'allagamento con manomissione dell'impianto elettrico. Entrambe le soluzioni sappiamo che renderanno lo stabile inutilizzabile e nessuna assicurazione ci coprirà il danno provocato intenzionalmente.
Ancora una volta: cosa facciamo?

In queste situazioni (potrei citarne molte altre) sappiamo sempre che dobbiamo prendere una decisione, sappiamo che non possiamo "non" fare qualcosa, sappiamo che qualunque scelta noi prenderemo causeremo un danno diretto o indiretto, a noi e/o agli altri, spesso non abbiamo nemmeno il tempo per metabolizzare le informazioni in nostro possesso per scegliere la strada meno "costosa".

Nella vita di tutti i giorni la prigione non è il matrimonio, ma la nostra stessa vita. Siamo soffocati dagli impegni che abbiamo accumulato negli anni (ecco perchè parla di tradimento in età matura), abbiamo obblighi verso tutti e verso tutto: la moglie, i figli, gli animali domestici, i genitori, i suoceri, il lavoro, la casa, la scuola dei figli, la banca, le bollette, l'automobile, ............... Questa prigione ti sta portando all'esaurimento......

Molte volte di fronte a te hai due strade: scappare lontano o cedere alla tentazione che ti si prospetta davanti e che riesce a farti dimenticare il peso delle responsabilità.

OK, fatto questo esempio torno a dire che non mi assolvo, ma voglio mettere tutti davanti a dei fatti da valutare con razionalità e non con lo spirito morale che ognuno di noi ha.


Per rispondere a te caro Fabrizio56, la bomba ti può scoppiare in mano, ma cosa è più pericoloso: una bomba a mano, o un petardo da mezzo chilo????


----------



## Old Addos (13 Agosto 2007)

*Senza titolo*

Nel corso della propria vita , può succedere di non riuscire ad essere sempre uguali a se stessi ; il tradimento può essere visto anche come la conseguenza di un cambiamento che avviene in noi ;

è un' esperienza che quasi sempre risulta fallimentare , ma è facile essere bravi con il senno di poi ; dovremmo essere bravi anche con il senno di prima , ma non è da tutti ;

personalmente , credo che il tradimento - perpetrato o subìto - sia una tappa nella crescita di una persona , che meriti comunque di essere vissuta.


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*ok ok*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e secondo te io vado pure a metter mani nelle loro mutande


Allora bisognerà che tu ci dia orari, abitudini e percorsi per studiare una strategia..... tendenzialmente cerchiamo di fare lavori puliti e senza spargimento di sangue, è così kitch !!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Ciao Lanci,
> se ricordo bene tu hai tradito e non sei stato scoperto, è così?
> Rinfrescami la memoria... fammi un sunto please.
> Giulia


Non ricordi bene....

Io ho tradito e"mi sono" fatto scoprire, nel senso che non ho fatto nulla per tenere nascosta la cosa. I problemi più grossi sono nati quando ovviamente mia moglie mi ha detto di scegliere e io non sono stato capace di rispondere!!!

Non avevo dubbi sulla risposta, volevo mia moglie, ma io non ho mai accettato le imposizioni o i ricatti, ho sempre reagito in questo modo fin da ragazzino. Questa cosa ha inasprito il rapporto e mi ha poi portato a consumare il tradimento (che fino a quel giorno era solo virtuale) di nascosto mentendo nel peggiore dei modi.

Però anche a te dico, il mio tradimento non c'entra con il tema che sto trattando qui. Non mi voglio assolvere perchè anche se oggi affermo "non potevo farne a meno", so che potevo muovermi in mille modi diversi, essere più sincero, e anche più coraggioso, ma allora benchè mantenessi famiglia da 15 anni, non ero ancora preparato ad un tradimento di quell'entità


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*Sorella crotala*



Bruja ha detto:


> Allora bisognerà che tu ci dia orari, abitudini e percorsi per studiare una strategia..... tendenzialmente cerchiamo di fare lavori puliti e senza spargimento di sangue, è così kitch !!!


 
ma io veramente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vorrei che se ne trovasse una 

	
	
		
		
	


	





gli tornerebbe quantomeno il colorito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non è piacevole vivere con una salma.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*Bon ciorno lanci*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ricordi bene....
> 
> Io ho tradito e"mi sono" fatto scoprire, nel senso che non ho fatto nulla per tenere nascosta la cosa. I problemi più grossi sono nati quando ovviamente mia moglie mi ha detto di scegliere e io non sono stato capace di rispondere!!!
> 
> ...


 
ma scusa lanci, mica ti ha costretto col la pistola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





la tua scelta è stata libera, chi ti ha portato a consumarlo se non te stesso..suvvia...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma io veramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basta che non puzzi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lanci, io ti voglio bene e lo sai... pero' non chiamiamo le cose con nomi diversi... il tuo non e' un tradimento terapeutico... e' un tradimento di compensazione... esattamente come tanti altri...
> 
> Stai ancora facendo confusione tra CHI SEI e CHI VUOI ESSERE...
> 
> Bacio


 
Ciao amore caro........

Io come ho detto più volte negli interventi su questo thread non mi assolvo, quindi non chiamo il mio tradimento terapeutico. Semmai terapeutici potrebbero essere eventuali tradimenti futuri..................

SO CHI SONO, e SO COSA VOGLIO ESSERE, purtroppo tra le due persone (ti ricordo che sono un gemelli) ci sono molte distanze. Alcune riesco a colmarle, per altre mi serve un aiuto esterno che per molti anni è arrivato da mia moglie.

Oggi anche mia moglie ha i suoi problemi, come detto all'inizio la vita di due coniugi non scorre parallela, ma diverge, quindi le distanze aumentano con il passare degli anni. Se davvero vuoi annullare le distanze entrambi devono fare un sforzo in più, ma non si riesce mai a comprendere com'è che la spazio risulta sempre incolmabile. 

Per risolvere il problema bisognerebbe tornare mentalmente vergini e ricominciare senza ricordare nulla del giorno prima, ma non ci si riesce......

Mi viene in mente una lettura delle scuole elementari. Parlava di un pastore che la domenica scendeva in paese per andare a Messa e sul percorso vedeva dei muri con tante scritte, ma essendo analfabeta, non capiva nulla di quei segni. Questo pastore però era troppo affascinato dalla scrittura che decise di impegnarsi con una maestra di frequentare qualche lezione per imparare a leggere. La maestra gli diede un libro e gli dedicò alcune ore, ma ovviamente passarono molti giorni prima che il pastore imparò a leggere, lui era sempre sui pascoli a lavorare. Però finalmente, dopo qualche mese anche la maestra molto contenta di lui, gli disse che aveva imparato a leggere. Il pastore corse subito di fronte a quel muro per leggere quelle scritte e la prima che trovò diceva: "ASINO CHI LEGGE"

Il pastore si sentì profondamente umiliato per lo sforzo che aveva fatto e per l'insulto che aveva ricevuto. Non proseguì a leggere le altre scritte e corse sui suoi pascoli cercando di disimparare a leggere, ma nonostante i suoi sforzi, tutte le domeniche scendendo a Messa era costretto a vedere quelle scritte e non riuscì più a tornare ignorante.


La morale di questa storia sta nel fatto che le cose importanti della nostra vita non potremo mai dimenticarle, saranno sempre presenti nei nostri pensieri e condizioneranno le nostre scelte.


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma io veramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hem, ecco, al momento non abbiamo ancora un reparto "il caro estinto".... ci attrezzeremo, devo consultare Letty, lei in fatto di carogne, ops salme,  è un'autorità indiscussa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta che non puzzi...


 













   lo vedi perchè ti amo?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hem, ecco, al momento non abbiamo ancora un reparto "il caro estinto".... ci attrezzeremo, devo consultare Letty, lei in fatto di carogne, ops salme, è un'autorità indiscussa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi amo


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*sogno.*

Pimpe, sapete cosa sogno ?

Di avere un casa ...un rustico con giardino, e stare con le mie Crotale virtuali ( che diventano reali ) e reali (* sono d.o.c..garantisco*) a sghignazzare con del vino...animali e bambini.

Ecco, l'ho detto.


E ho in progetto di cambiare casa..afffitto questa, e vado altrove.

Sempre nella stessa città pero', almeno per ora.

Senza mascoli tra le palle.

con tutta la simpatia che nutro per il sesso maschilo eh...


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Riprendo a monte.*

Chiuso l'episodio di Lancy, resta il problema in sè...
Se è vero che non si potrà mai tornare quelli che si era all'inizio di ogni, amore, conoscenza,amicizia o rapporto, è anche vero che molto di quello che si diventa dipende anche da come noi reagiamo alle "intemperie" della vita.
Spesso accade che quelle che noi chiamiamo compensazioni (lecite) nella coppia ci allontanino perchè non sono affini gusti e scelte.
Va da sè che se una persona ha gusti distanti, pasioni diverse e preparazioni culturali ed intellettuali discordanti sarà sempre più difficile incontrarsi a mezza via.
Si torna a valutare quella sotuaxione analizzata tempo fa in cui due stanno insieme perchè non vogliono assolutamente separarsi ma arrivano a tollerare che esistano delle "evasioni" che rendano un po' interessante la vita nel settore "novità"!!!
Rammentate? Lui e lei ogni tanto hanno una storia volante, un'avventura o magari un'amicizia sentimentale che essendo risaputa non andrebbe letta come tradimento ma come "compensazione collante" per cementare meglio un rapporto che ha qualche sfilacciamento.
Sapete, non sto neppure a fare analisi in questo senso, ma valuto una parte che mi era sfuggita.....Coloro che compensano in questo caso sono "amanti", utili amici, o funzionali puntelli esterni.... insomma che razza di ruolo è quello che rivestono perchè chiamateli come vi pare ma somigliano molto ai servi della gleba (sentimentale)... e magari loro sono convinti di essere oggetto di attenzioni speciali.  Certo lo sono per la parte utile che rivestono, ma mi pare che scomodare le parole amore ed innamoramento diventi pericoloso visto che sovente ci si innamora della situazione ed il soggetto potrebbe essere benissimo sostituibile perchè fa solo da catalizzatore.
Spesso si è detto che ci sono certe persone che vengono usate come dei kleenex.... io non sarei così drastica, un simile uso non renderebbe la "stampella" decorosa, ma pensate davvero che se invece del kleenx si usa un fazzolettino di batista con merletto e iniziale la cosa sia molto diversa? Diciamo che è più piacevole ed estetico, che lo si tiene nel taschino in bella mostra, che si è convinti che avvalori la nostra immagine e che quindi vale la pena lavarlo affinche possa essere riutilizzato più volte, ma la funzione non cambia, a quello serve e quello fa!
Il concetto è molto più diversificato, ma il nocciolo della questione è un'altra faccia di questi tradimenti "a riempitivo".....
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Riprendo a monte.*

Chiuso l'episodio di Lancy, resta il problema in sè...
Se è vero che non si potrà mai tornare quelli che si era all'inizio di ogni, amore, conoscenza,amicizia o rapporto, è anche vero che molto di quello che si diventa dipende anche da come noi reagiamo alle "intemperie" della vita.
Spesso accade che quelle che noi chiamiamo compensazioni (lecite) nella coppia ci allontanino perchè non sono affini gusti e scelte.
Va da sè che se una persona ha gusti distanti, pasioni diverse e preparazioni culturali ed intellettuali discordanti sarà sempre più difficile incontrarsi a mezza via.
Si torna a valutare quella sotuaxione analizzata tempo fa in cui due stanno insieme perchè non vogliono assolutamente separarsi ma arrivano a tollerare che esistano delle "evasioni" che rendano un po' interessante la vita nel settore "novità"!!!
Rammentate? Lui e lei ogni tanto hanno una storia volante, un'avventura o magari un'amicizia sentimentale che essendo risaputa non andrebbe letta come tradimento ma come "compensazione collante" per cementare meglio un rapporto che ha qualche sfilacciamento.
Sapete, non sto neppure a fare analisi in questo senso, ma valuto una parte che mi era sfuggita.....Coloro che compensano in questo caso sono "amanti", utili amici, o funzionali puntelli esterni.... insomma che razza di ruolo è quello che rivestono perchè chiamateli come vi pare ma somigliano molto ai servi della gleba (sentimentale)... e magari loro sono convinti di essere oggetto di attenzioni speciali.  Certo lo sono per la parte utile che rivestono, ma mi pare che scomodare le parole amore ed innamoramento diventi pericoloso visto che sovente ci si innamora della situazione ed il soggetto potrebbe essere benissimo sostituibile perchè fa solo da catalizzatore.
Spesso si è detto che ci sono certe persone che vengono usate come dei kleenex.... io non sarei così drastica, un simile uso non renderebbe la "stampella" decorosa, ma pensate davvero che se invece del kleenx si usa un fazzolettino di batista con merletto e iniziale la cosa sia molto diversa? Diciamo che è più piacevole ed estetico, che lo si tiene nel taschino in bella mostra, che si è convinti che avvalori la nostra immagine e che quindi vale la pena lavarlo affinche possa essere riutilizzato più volte, ma la funzione non cambia, a quello serve e quello fa!
Il concetto è molto più diversificato, ma il nocciolo della questione è un'altra faccia di questi tradimenti "a riempitivo".....
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Intanto rispondo a Lancy che tanto solertemente mi informa che il thread non ha avuto seguito, forse a causa di ferie o di svogliatezza. Poco conta, alla fine lo scritto resta, dalle ferie si torna e l'argomento è sempre attuale!*
> Passiamo al seguito; mi pare che molti abbiano già risposto in modo articolato, ma trovo che Fabrizio, a cui auguro buone ferie, abbia detto una frase illuminante.... per terapeutico che sia il tradimento, è vero che il rischio di perdere capra e cavoli è sempre presente.
> Sapete io ho capito dai numerosi interventi sull'argomento letti sul forum che il tradimento a volte è anche agevolato dal fatto che si ha la percezione che dall'altra parte ci siano poche chances per andarsene! Proprio gli impegni e le situazioni di "doveri", di contrasti, di economia e di indipendenza possono giocare un ruolo ingfluente sulla scelta dei traditi.
> Faccio un semplice esempio preso dal post di Lancy, se la "moglie" che non sappiamo cosa pensasse, avesse avuto la forza, la possibilità o semplicemente la rivendicazione di lasciarlo al suo tradimento terapeutico.... come credete sarebbe andata? Forse l'altra avrebbe trovato a sua volta il coraggio di mettersi con lui? Forse lui avrebbe rimpianto a vita la perdita della moglie? Forse lei superato il momento nero avrebbe trovato una strada più saddisfacente? Forse il malessere di lui era dovuto a quello che dicevo avanti... un mancato progetto, una mancata realizzazione, e la solucione o la risposta avrebbe dovuta essere data dalla moglie che forse aveva le stesse mancate proiezioni di quello che avrebbe voluto dalla vita a due.
> ...


 
Ciao Bruja

sempre lancia in resta!!!!

Dai, sai che mi diverto a stuzzicarti.

Per riprendere il breve cenno che hai fatto al mio tradimento e che lo accomuna a molti altri, è vero che la condizione di quel momento non permetteva una "separazione" vincente, è vero che i problemi non sono diminuiti con il tradimento, è vero che io avevo il coltello dalla parte del manico, ma sottolineando ancora una volta che non considero "terapeutico" il mio tradimento perchè nato, vissuto e chiuso male, voglio precisare alcuni punti:
1) i problemi non sono diminuiti, ma in quel periodo ho trovato energie che mi hanno permesso di affrontare diversamente molti problemi che ho risolto, infatti a distanza di un anno ho potuto chiudere situazioni che erano pendenti da anni
2) la situazione finanziaria non consentiva una separazione decente e noi non essendo sposati avremmo dovuto gestire l'impatto della cosa, ma se avessi ricevuto quella richiesta, sarei andato a vivere con mia madre per poter lasciare a mia moglie tutta la liquidità possibile perchè ho sempre voluto salvaguardarla. Ovvio, è difficile da credere, ma lei mi ha sempre creduto e io su queste cose non ho mai scherzato.
3) avevo il coltello dalla parte del manico, ero la fonte di reddito, ero il traditore, ero l'autista, ero chi aveva i contatti, insomma ero il perno della situazione. Come detto però in un precedente post, io ho messo un dictat perchè ne ho ricevuto uno prima, so che io ero nel torto, ma purtroppo da sempre io non sono mai stato ragionevole di fronte ad una minaccia.

Ero molto piccolo, forse avrò avuto 10-11 anni, questa storia non la conosce nessuno, perchè non l'ho mai raccontata, ero nel cortile di casa mia e giocavo con un mio amico. Non ricordo esattamente cosa successe, ma so che entrarono due ragazzini teppistelli e uno di questi voleva soldi, tutti i soldi che avevamo in tasca. Io allora prendevo già la paga settimanale per gestivo per le mie piccole cose, ma a quella richiesta mi irrigidii. Quel teppista trò fuori un temperino e me lo mise davanti alla faccia, ma anche con quella minaccia sono rimasto impassibile. Dato che eravano vicino alla strada, poi i due sono scappati perchè hanno sentito dei passanti senza ovviamente avere nulla di quanto preteso. Il mio amico era sbiancato e mi chiese come ero riuscito a rimanere impassibile alla minaccia, ancora oggi non so darmi una risposta.

Oggi so distinguere un ricatto prevaricatore, da uno dettato dalla sofferenza, ma in quella circostanza dove nemmeno mi rendevo conto di ciò che rappresentava il mio tradimento, dove soffrivo per ciò che stavo facendo, ma mi sentivo come un drogato in crisi di astinenza, non ero proprio in grado di discernere le cose.

Mia cara Bruja ora però fai uno sforzo e non essere solo critica, non pensare a me, non pensare alla mia storia, pensa invece alle situazioni che ho descritto, dove devi decidere se vivere un tradimento o se autoinfliggerti privazioni che puoi annullare solo con la separazione. Non pensare a te e alla tua situazione, non pensare a me, non pensare a persone del forum, tutti fanno della storia personale una bandiera e condizionano il giudizio sulla base della proprio esperienza. Vai oltre.

Tu stai male, non hai più soddisfazioni, tuo marito è praticamente assente perchè assorbito dai mille impegni. I vostri orari non collidono più, e quando vi incontrare siete sempre nervosi perchè vi trovate parlare dei problemi del giorno prima, di quelli di domani e avete pure dormito male per il caldo o il freddo, o perchè piove. Sai che più ti arrabbi e più ti arrabbieresti, lui ti promette di cambiare, ma non cambia mai, eppure tu lo ami, senti che è la persona giusto con cui concludere la vita. Ti ritrovi ad uscire per mille motivi con una persona che ti sta puntando e tu tutto sommato non sei insensibile alle sue attenzioni, anzi, cominici a provare imbarazzo ai suoi approcci. Ti piace, ti fa sentire più bella e più giovane, ti alzi alla mattina contenta di alzarti...... Pensi al tuo compagno e in fondo sai che se tu lo tradissi, lui anche sapendolo, non cambierà opinione su di te....

A questo quadro però non pensare da donna matura abituata a mille rinunce, ragiona con la testa di chi vive ancora con paura che prima o poi arriverà quel giorno in cui anche le tentazioni non saranno così forti da muovere emozioni........

Compito difficile??? Io davvero spero che tu voglia giocare questo gioco.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sta a vedere che sono "*posseduta*" e non me ne sono accorta.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se lo hanno fatto FISICAMENTE e non te ne sei accorta, la cosa è ancora più grave.......

E a quel punto mi chiederei: qual'è la causa?

E' lui che è un incapace, o tu che sei talmente assorta nella tua battaglia morale che non ti accorgi nemmeno di quello???


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Se lo hanno fatto FISICAMENTE e non te ne sei accorta, la cosa è ancora più grave.......
> 
> E a quel punto mi chiederei: qual'è la causa?
> 
> E' lui che è un incapace, o tu che sei talmente assorta nella tua battaglia morale che non ti accorgi nemmeno di quello???


Ma no...... è che sono preoccupata per lui.......povero.... magari si sta stranendo per l'insuccesso e non sa che ho raggiunto la pace dei sensi!  ahahahahahahahaha 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma scusa lanci, mica ti ha costretto col la pistola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi spiego meglio.

Mia moglie mi disse "CHIUDI e basta!!!!". Io di fronte a quella frase ho risposto "IO NON POSSO CHIUDERE, DEVO FARLO CON I MIEI TEMPI E SE NON TI STA BENE, FAI PURE QUELLO CHE VUOI, E SE VUOI ANDARTENE NON TI FERMERO'"

Questa è stata la reazione incontrollata.

Il fatto del consumare poi fisicamente, certo che è una scelta, ma fino a quel giorno io ero orientato a mantenere la storia solo virtuale. Anche la mia amante non aveva intenzione di incontrarmi, avevo iniziato a valutare l'ipotesi di "raffreddare" quel rapporto perchè stavo realizzando che mi avevo completamente sfasato, ma non ero in gradi di dare un taglio netto, dovevo lasciar diluire la cosa. Mia moglie non ha mai creduto possibile questa forma di chiusuram, quindi sono arrivato a mentire, a dire che avevo chiuso, a fare anche mail e/o telefonate di chiusura, ma non potevo stare lontato da quella storia.

Il continuo lottare e litigare anzichè soffocare la brace, ha causato poi l'incendio che non ho più controllato ed è esploso poi con i primi due incontri "casti", seguiti sa tutto ciò che è venuto dopo.

E' vero, sei sempre tu a decidere, ma sai troppo bene quanto le circostanze possano condizionare le tue scelte, sei troppo intelligente per non tenerlo in considerazione


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Pimpe, sapete cosa sogno ?
> 
> Di avere un casa ...un rustico con giardino, e stare con le mie Crotale virtuali ( che diventano reali ) e reali (* sono d.o.c..garantisco*) a sghignazzare con del vino...animali e bambini.
> 
> ...


uhmmmmmm..........

e se mi camuffassi da cane???


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> Mia moglie mi disse "CHIUDI e basta!!!!". Io di fronte a quella frase ho risposto *"IO NON POSSO CHIUDERE, DEVO FARLO CON I MIEI TEMPI E SE NON TI STA BENE, FAI PURE QUELLO CHE VUOI, E SE VUOI ANDARTENE NON TI FERMERO'"*
> 
> ...


Lancillotto, tua moglie e' una santa


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ricordi bene....
> 
> Io ho tradito e"mi sono" fatto scoprire, nel senso che non ho fatto nulla per tenere nascosta la cosa. I problemi più grossi sono nati quando ovviamente mia moglie mi ha detto di scegliere e io non sono stato capace di rispondere!!!
> 
> ...


Penso che il tuo tradimento invece c'entra proprio perchè ti porta a fare certe considerazioni.
Il parlare ed il pensare di un traditore è ben diverso da quello di un tradito; le sensazioni, gli stati d'animo sono diversi... per te probabilmente esiste il concetto di "tradimento-terapeutico" e forse il tuo lo è stato... ma se tu ti fossi trovato dall'altra parte della barricata... chissà se parleresti di "tradimento-terapeutico" o semplicemente di "tradimento=fregatura".
Il tradimento è stato classificato in diverse possibilità:compensatorio,terapeutico ed altro... ma io penso che a prescindere da tutte queste classi... il tradimento rimane una fregatura per il tradito... che non ha mai chiesto il conto ma è stato costretto a pagarlo.

Giulia


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Lancy*

Cerco di rispondere brevemente, anche se in qualche modo l'ho già fatto nel post che ha incrociato il tuo.
Già ho detto che chiudo il tuo esempio e parlo a largo raggio.
Tutto quello che hai esposato lo capisco, è comprensibile, non parli aramaico e neppure a concetti astrusi, quindi posso interpretare il tuo modo di vedere e la tua visuale che vale anche nelle linee generali.
Come giustamente diceva qualcuna, il 99% dei tradimenti segue il classico schema delle compensazioni, e basta accettare che le compensazioni siano se non legittime, almeno accettabili che il tutto torna a monte ad un solo problema... un'unione, per bene o male che vada, non sa quasi mai trovare in sè il rinnovamentio necessario per premunirsi da tentazioni compensative.
Sbagli su un punto però, che la visuale della maturità abitui alle rinunce.... a quelle capita anche dioattenercisi per necessità o per mancanza di alternative, ma come sai bene, la tentazione è sempre in agguato, e lo comprovano molte nostre amiche single che hanno attempati amanti che le menano per il naso. Tuttavia non sempre la tentazione è travestita da bella ragazza o da bel giovanotto che ti dedica nuove attenzioni, ce n'è una più sottile, stavo per dire subdola ma non è esatto, vedere che la persona in cui riponevi tutta la tua vita futura, nonostante si sia compensate, non potrà comunque riempirla perchè una volta che ne hai visti i limiti a quelli ti attieni come dato acquisito
Tornando all'esempio della mia amica, se l'intenzione è la ricomposizione della coppia, quando si vede che non c'è spazio perchè non solo da una parte, ma anche dall'altra si pretende e non si sa cosa sia il dare, che non è quello che si è disposti a cedere ma quello che l'altro vuole, è facile andare per la via che lei ha scelto.... lasciargli vivere le compensazioni non per connivenza ma per disinteresse. 
Credo che tutti noi quando giochiamo la partita della vita sappiamo di dover giocare con le carte che essa ci distribuirà, quello che a volte non mettiamo in conto è che qualcuno riesca a barare e, su un tavolo da gioco, chi bara non deve preoccuparsi di giustificare perchè lo ha fatto ma dimostrare che non ripeterà l'errore e che non è un baro incallito.
Capisco che sia un compito arduo e che molte delle persone che sono qui convenute a confidare le loro pene abbiano una fondamentale sfiducia nel cambiamento..... ma io credo che ad un certo punto non sia più un problema di rivendicazioni, di errori, di compemnsazioni e di trattative..... resta sempre e comunque una questione di intelligenza e chi è egoista, prevaricatore, ipocrita o ambiguo è senza dubbio furbo, ma l'intelligenza è qualcosa di ben diverso.  Ad un certo punto solo un idiota accetterebbe di essere considerato stupido perchè antepone le sue piccole velleità alla sua intelligenza esistenziale. E questo vale anche al femminile.... come sempre. Ma si sà chi inganna vede la propria "felice tattica" e non la sua patetica insipienza.
Allo stato abbiamo almeno 4 o 5 esempi di persone coinvolte in simili casi nel forum.
Continuare a giocare sarebbe auspicabile per chi ha un progetto o almeno una proiezione di continuità e di coesistenza.... diversamente perdureranno nella loro convinzione che la speranza sia l'ultima a morire mentre la sola cosa che morirà sarà la parte di vita che stanno sprecando.
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> Mia moglie mi disse "CHIUDI e basta!!!!". Io di fronte a quella frase ho risposto "IO NON POSSO CHIUDERE, DEVO FARLO CON I MIEI TEMPI E SE NON TI STA BENE, FAI PURE QUELLO CHE VUOI, E SE VUOI ANDARTENE NON TI FERMERO'"
> 
> ...


Vuoi dire che tua moglie è stata complice del tuo tradimento?
Cose da pazzi!
Io quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito gli ho detto... scegli, liberamente, o quella strada o questa, nessuno lo ha costretto a rimanere.
La porta era aperta... 
Anzi... la porta è aperta tutt'ora (non la chiuderà mai, anzi se dovessi scoprire qualcos'altro... lo butto io fuori a calci in culo)

Giulia


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Penso che il tuo tradimento invece c'entra proprio perchè ti porta a fare certe considerazioni.
> Il parlare ed il pensare di un traditore è ben diverso da quello di un tradito; le sensazioni, gli stati d'animo sono diversi... per te probabilmente esiste il concetto di "tradimento-terapeutico" e forse il tuo lo è stato... ma se tu ti fossi trovato dall'altra parte della barricata... chissà se parleresti di "tradimento-terapeutico" o semplicemente di "tradimento=fregatura".
> Il tradimento è stato classificato in diverse possibilità:compensatorio,terapeutico ed altro... ma io penso che a prescindere da tutte queste classi... *il tradimento rimane una fregatura per il tradito... che non ha mai chiesto il conto ma è stato costretto a pagarlo.
> *
> Giulia


... e' pur vero che si soffre entrambi, ma in modo diverso ... il traditore soffre per il rimorso/pentimento, il tradito soffre per aver capito che non si era poi tanto importanti per l'altro (almeno in quel periodo), soffre perche' credeva di avere l'esclusivita' ...


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Giulia*

Se ho ben capito non è stata complice sua moglie ma è lui che ha detto che chiudeva ed ha invece tenuto in essere la storia........... almeno così mi pare di ricordare!
Comunque rammenta che lui ha detto chiaramente che lei non aveva grosse alternative... forse troppi fattori giocavano a sfavore e sappiamo quanto questo pesi nelle decisioni delle donne in genere. Non tutte hanno 25 0 30 anni, una indipendenza economica ed una casa da cui sbattere sfuori lui.....  questo è uno dei motivi che mi fa essere morbida verso le donne che a detta di certuni non hanno le palle per andarsene. O magari per cacciare il marito, specie se neppure la famiglia può aiutarle, come abbiamo letto in interventi di poco tempo fa.
Comunque non prendiamo la storia di Lancy come campo di discuzzione, parliamo in generaledel fatto che sorie come la sua e diversissime hanno un denominatore comune, cosa aspettarsi dopo il tradimento .....ùBruja


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito non è stata complice sua moglie ma è lui che ha detto che chiudeva ed ha invece tenuto in essere la storia........... almeno così mi pare di ricordare!
> Comunque rammenta che lui ha detto chiaramente che lei non aveva grosse alternative... forse troppi fattori giocavano a sfavore e sappiamo quanto questo pesi nelle decisioni delle donne in genere. Non tutte hanno 25 0 30 anni, una indipendenza economica ed una casa da cui sbattere sfuori lui.....  questo è uno dei motivi che mi fa essere morbida verso le donne che a detta di certuni non hanno le palle per andarsene. O magari per cacciare il marito, specie se neppure la famiglia può aiutarle, come abbiamo letto in interventi di poco tempo fa.
> Comunque non prendiamo la storia di Lancy come campo di discuzzione, parliamo in generaledel fatto che sorie come la sua e diversissime hanno un denominatore comune, *cosa aspettarsi dopo il tradimento ....*.ùBruja


Mi chiedo: Cosa ci po' essere dopo il tradimento?


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*

E' quello che dico da sempre, spesso il tradito soffre più che per il fatto di essere stato tradito, per la considerazione che l'altro lo abbia potuto fare. Certo che non si è più il centro dei suoi pensieri, dispiace, ma è pur vero che da quel momento è finita l'illusione di quello che si era idealizzato in quella persona.  Accade sempre ed a tutti....
Inoltre in una relazione esiste la complicità intellettuale e personalemnte ritengo questa più grave dell'altra. 
Quella fisica che potrebbe essere una meteora, le relazioni possono essere per sesso per gli sciupafemmine, ma per chi ha animo e sentimenti sono storie parallele al matrimonio, ed in quel periodo che viene tradito a mio avviso sente la fine dell'intesa, dopo la si può ripristinare ma quella macchia non la si può più togliere perchè è fissata nel tessuto della vita e neppure noi abbiamo facoltà di intervenire.
Si può andare avanti e guardare al futuro ma è soprattutto il traditore che deve far sì che la nebbia del dubbio si diradi, al tradito non resta che aspettare e cercare di capire, e magari, se l'altro è meritevole, ricostruire e ridare dignità al rapporto di coppia.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Penso che il tuo tradimento invece c'entra proprio perchè ti porta a fare certe considerazioni.
> Il parlare ed il pensare di un traditore è ben diverso da quello di un tradito; le sensazioni, gli stati d'animo sono diversi... per te probabilmente esiste il concetto di "tradimento-terapeutico" e forse il tuo lo è stato... ma se tu ti fossi trovato dall'altra parte della barricata... chissà se parleresti di "tradimento-terapeutico" o semplicemente di "tradimento=fregatura".
> Il tradimento è stato classificato in diverse possibilità:compensatorio,terapeutico ed altro... ma io penso che a prescindere da tutte queste classi... il tradimento rimane una fregatura per il tradito... che non ha mai chiesto il conto ma è stato costretto a pagarlo.
> 
> Giulia


 
Prima di convivere ho provato a subire il tradimento, quello non fu definito terapeutico, ne tantomento compensativo. Quello era consumato solo per mettere a dura prova la mia capacità di reggere a quell'età il peso delle responsabilità che mi assumevo. Vi assicuro che per come è stato consumato, portato avanti, considerando le circostanze e gli attori in gioco, il modo in cui l'ho appreso e ancora più importante il fatto che ero al massimo della PASSIONE e dell'INNAMORAMENTO, avrei dovuto allora fare un delitto passionale, o non essere nemmeno qui a parlare di me

Fa male, lo so che fa male, ma la cosa non mi ha impedito di proseguire nella mia scelta! Chi sono io??? Un marziano????

Mia moglie è una santa, ne sono convinto, ma per me sarebbe stato più facile andarmene...

Io vi sto chiedendo di estraniarvi dalle vostre personali esperienze, di non leggere la mia, vi ho detto continuamente che mi dichiaro colpevole e senza attenuanti perchè ho un alto concetto di me stesso e quella storia non l'ho condotta secondo il miei canoni comportamentali. Lo sforzo che chiedo a voi è immaginare di trovarvi in una determinata situazione che ho descritto in un post di risposta a Bruja, e vedere voi se riuscite in sincerità a prendere una decisione coerente con la vostra personalità: siete profondamente sicuri che non tradireste voi stessi cadendo in tentazione???

Io credo alle buone intenzioni.....

Fino a qualche anno fa credevo che la fedeltà esistesse, ero sicuro che si potesse vivere una vita senza tradire il proprio compagno di vita, avevo di fronte a me due esempi certi!!!!!!

Purtroppo negli anni anche quei due esempi sono caduti, le due persone sulle quali avrei scommesso sono mio padre (morto quando io avevo 12 anni) e ME!!!!

Ho sostenuto discussioni con moltissimi amici e conoscenti sulla fedeltà, ero preso in giro perchè non volevo nemmeno ipotizzare che si potesse tradire, ero troppo fermo nella mia convinzione.

Sembro una contraddizione vivente, invece è il risultato di anni di vita. Non credo al tradimento, ma ormai sono convinto che la fedeltà sia solo figlia di eventi fortuiti e/o mancanza di occasioni giuste


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Mi chiedo: Cosa ci po' essere dopo il tradimento?


Tutto, nel senso di un nuovo rapporto maturo e rinnovato, o niente perchè non si è trovato il terreno fertile per seminare ancora.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> uhmmmmmm..........
> 
> e se mi camuffassi da cane???


 
Non ci riusciresti, sono fedeli a prescindere dalle circostanze caro lanci...

a parte gli scherzi lancillotto, io con questa affermazione non desideravo escludere gli omeni per pregiudizio...ne conosco ( pochi ) che del ciuccio ne fanno oramai a meno ( uso questa metafora per semplificare il discorso, non voglio offendere nè tantomeno generalizzare) ...e quindi nel giardino delle crotale sarebbero i benvenuti.

quanto al tuo post precedente ti rispondero' dopo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*Scusa*



Addos ha detto:


> Nel corso della propria vita , può succedere di non riuscire ad essere sempre uguali a se stessi ; il tradimento può essere visto anche come la conseguenza di un cambiamento che avviene in noi ;
> 
> è un' esperienza che quasi sempre risulta fallimentare , ma è facile essere bravi con il senno di poi ; dovremmo essere bravi anche con il senno di prima , ma non è da tutti ;
> 
> personalmente , *credo che il tradimento - perpetrato o subìto - sia una tappa nella crescita di una persona , che meriti comunque di essere vissuta*.


Sono occasioni di crescita personale anche un viaggio, un film, un libro (persino Beautifull), un corso di ballo o sportivo se se ne riesce a cogliere il senso e creano meno danni e sono consigliabili a chi sta perpretando un tradimento.
Del resto sono occasioni di crescita personale anche, disastri naturali, malattie terminali dei congiunti e lutti...e a questi assomiglia l'esperienza del tradito.
Forse sarebbe più utile un viaggio (non un tour turistico) in paese sottosviluppato fatto insieme per ritrovare il senso e la misura delle cose.

Non mi sto accanendo con te, anzi, se hai avuto tempo e pazienza di leggere tutto il thread avrai intuito che è un modo per metterti in guardia da disastri futuri: prevenire è meglio che curare!

P.S. Forse ho risposto anche a Lanci


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere brevemente, anche se in qualche modo l'ho già fatto nel post che ha incrociato il tuo.
> Già ho detto che chiudo il tuo esempio e parlo a largo raggio.
> Tutto quello che hai esposato lo capisco, è comprensibile, non parli aramaico e neppure a concetti astrusi, quindi posso interpretare il tuo modo di vedere e la tua visuale che vale anche nelle linee generali.
> Come giustamente diceva qualcuna, il 99% dei tradimenti segue il classico schema delle compensazioni, e basta accettare che le compensazioni siano se non legittime, almeno accettabili che il tutto torna a monte ad un solo problema... un'unione, per bene o male che vada, non sa quasi mai trovare in sè il rinnovamentio necessario per premunirsi da tentazioni compensative.
> ...


Bell'intervento, ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda: tu cosa faresti????

Hai detto che si può rinunciare alle tentazioni indipendentemente dall'età, ma non hai però definito se esiste un carico di stress che ti porta a cedergli perchè sei al limite.

Tutti i traditori cercano attenuanti e giustificazioni, io sto cercando di provocare un potenziale tradimento e quindi non di giustificarlo postumo. Voglio capire quante persone sono davvero sicure di essere in grado di decidere una separazione prima di un tradimento, o di rinunciarvi rimanendo in una stato psicologico a rischio di esaurimento


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*altro aspetto*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> > > *Questa visione/teoria comunque non tiene conto che la valvola di sfogo è una persona che non credo che meriti di essere considerata un'aiuto per un'unione di cui non fa parte[*/QUOTE].
> > >
> > >
> > > Cara Persa, in linea di principio tu hai ragione, ma mi permetto di aggiugere che l'eventuale "altra" è cosciente della situazione che andrà a vivere...quindi non deresponsabilizziamo nessuno.
> > ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che tua moglie è stata complice del tuo tradimento?
> Cose da pazzi!
> Io quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito gli ho detto... scegli, liberamente, o quella strada o questa, nessuno lo ha costretto a rimanere.
> La porta era aperta...
> ...


 
Non direi complice, ha cercato di capire e metabolizzare (purtroppo senza riuscirci) il tereno su cui ci stavamo muovendo. Quel periodo di vita era difficile per tutti e lei ancora credeva di avere margine di trattativa con me, inoltre la sofferenza è qualcosa che ti impedisce di essere sereno nelle decisioni. Ti rammento inoltre che quel giorno io non conoscevo nemmeno il viso della persona di cui ero preso........


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' quello che dico da sempre, spesso il tradito soffre più che per il fatto di essere stato tradito, per la considerazione che l'altro lo abbia potuto fare. Certo che non si è più il centro dei suoi pensieri, dispiace, ma è pur vero che da quel momento è finita l'illusione di quello che si era idealizzato in quella persona.  Accade sempre ed a tutti....
> Inoltre in una relazione esiste la complicità intellettuale e personalemnte ritengo questa più grave dell'altra.
> Quella fisica che potrebbe essere una meteora, le relazioni possono essere per sesso per gli sciupafemmine, ma per chi ha animo e sentimenti sono storie parallele al matrimonio, ed in quel periodo che viene tradito a mio avviso sente la fine dell'intesa, dopo la si può ripristinare ma quella macchia non la si può più togliere perchè è fissata nel tessuto della vita e neppure noi abbiamo facoltà di intervenire.
> Si può andare avanti e guardare al futuro ma è soprattutto il traditore che deve far sì che la nebbia del dubbio si diradi, al tradito non resta che aspettare e cercare di capire, e magari, se l'altro è meritevole, ricostruire e ridare dignità al rapporto di coppia.
> Bruja


E' semplicemente perfetto/chiaro cio' che hai scritto ... io OGGI ho un marito Migliore di quello che ho sposato anni fa, ma non e' quello a cui affidai/rimisi i miei sogni/progetti, e perche' no illusioni ... non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ci riusciresti, sono fedeli a prescindere dalle circostanze caro lanci...
> 
> a parte gli scherzi lancillotto, io con questa affermazione non desideravo escludere gli omeni per pregiudizio...ne conosco ( pochi ) che del ciuccio ne fanno oramai a meno ( uso questa metafora per semplificare il discorso, non voglio offendere nè tantomeno generalizzare) ...e quindi nel giardino delle crotale sarebbero i benvenuti.
> 
> quanto al tuo post precedente ti rispondero' dopo.


 
Figurati, io stavo anche scherzando, non mi autoinviterei mai in una gruppo di persone organizzate per non dover essere quello SOPPORTATO, c'è già mia moglie che mi sopporta e me lo rammenta tutti i giorni.........


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono occasioni di crescita personale anche un viaggio, un film, un libro (persino Beautifull), un corso di ballo o sportivo se se ne riesce a cogliere il senso e creano meno danni e sono consigliabili a chi sta perpretando un tradimento.
> Del resto sono occasioni di crescita personale anche, disastri naturali, malattie terminali dei congiunti e lutti...e a questi assomigliano l'esperienza del tradito.
> Forse sarebbe più utile un viaggio (non un tour turistico) in paese sottosviluppato fatto insieme per ritrovare il senso e la misura delle cose.
> 
> ...


 
Hai fissato un concetto fondamentale.... la crescita è generale ed assoluta, tutto è crescita, tutto è esperienza per il fatto stesso che lo stai vivendo.
Quindi stabilire che il tradimento fa crescere è un forma lapalissiana astuta.
La crescita è estranea ed insieme implicita a qualunque cosa ma non ne provoca l'antefatto nè il posticipo!  
Al massimo insegnano post esperienza e come per ogni cosa anche il tradimento dovrebbe portarsi come dote la conseguente prudenza!!
Troppo poche volte non si menziona che un tradimeno può davvero sconvolgere o rovinare una vita
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> E' semplicemente perfetto/chiaro cio' che hai scritto ... io OGGI ho un marito Migliore di quello che ho sposato anni fa, ma non e' quello a cui affidai/rimisi i miei sogni/progetti, e perche' no illusioni ... non so se mi sono spiegata


Perfettamente.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*Appunto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Non direi complice, ha cercato di capire e metabolizzare (purtroppo senza riuscirci) il tereno su cui ci stavamo muovendo. Quel periodo di vita era difficile per tutti e lei ancora credeva di avere margine di trattativa con me, inoltre la sofferenza è qualcosa che ti impedisce di essere sereno nelle decisioni. Ti rammento inoltre che* quel giorno io non conoscevo nemmeno il viso della persona di cui ero preso.*.......


Questo prova che non era una terapia per te, ma un veleno che hai voluto dare a tua moglie! Desiderio di far qualcosa non per te, ma contro di lei per dei rancori che avevi accomulato nei suoi confronti, o ti eri costruito, ferito per la scarsa riconoscenza per "tutto quello che hai affrontato per lei"
Son cose già dette, ma forse non è inutile ripeterle se da un argomento generale provocatorio sei tornato a parlare della tua esperienza.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tutto, nel senso di un nuovo rapporto maturo e rinnovato, o niente perchè non si è trovato il terreno fertile per seminare ancora.
> Bruja


 


sono d'accordo.


e per poterlo fare ci vuole volontà di :


1. mettersi in discussione.

2. mettersi a confronto coi propri limiti.

3. comunicare all'altro questa discussione con sè stessi.

4. fare, essere, rendere *tangibile *questo sforzo di trasformazione, di impegno, di volontà.

*Questo DA ENTRAMBE LE PARTI.*


*Con le compensazioni, io non credo che si vada da nessuna parte...e qui penso alla situazione di Lnacillotto che è sovrapponibile a tante altre...( se di compensazione si tratta )*


*se decido di ricominciare, non posso farlo attraverso la menzogna, la relazione di coppia non puo' alimentarsi con questo presupposto.*

*Ci si separa, e si resetta tutto.*

*Muovendosi attraverso pedine trasparenti, oneste con sè stessi e con l'altro...solo cosi possiamo dare la possibilità a noi stessi di capire che cribbio cerchiamo, cosa vogliamo, cosa desideriamo...dalla relazione a due.*

*tutto il resto è ambiguità, non è lealtà...non lo posso chiamare amore per una relazione di coppia , in coppia.*


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono occasioni di crescita personale anche un viaggio, un film, un libro (persino Beautifull), un corso di ballo o sportivo se se ne riesce a cogliere il senso e creano meno danni e sono consigliabili a chi sta perpretando un tradimento.
> Del resto sono occasioni di crescita personale anche, disastri naturali, malattie terminali dei congiunti e lutti...e a questi assomiglia l'esperienza del tradito.
> Forse sarebbe più utile un viaggio (non un tour turistico) in paese sottosviluppato fatto insieme per ritrovare il senso e la misura delle cose.
> 
> ...


Persa/Ritrovata

sai che ti leggo sempre, anche se ogni tanto non "digerisco" i tuoi interventi perchè mi sembrano troppo condizionati dalla tua personale esperienza (dolorosa).

Hai ragione nel dire che tutte le occasioni sono motivo di crescita, ma il paradosso (e qui ne faccio un caso personale) è che io e mia moglie abbiamo passioni comuni, ma gusti completamente diversi. Adoriamo la musica, ma ascoltiamo cose diametralmente opposte, amiamo leggere e stesso discorso della musica, i viaggi ce li siamo preclusi per molte ragioni, come altre attività che potevamo fare insieme..... Insomma, poco alla volta ci siamo ritrovati a vivere da soli rimanendo insieme...... Noi abbiamo sempre amato rimanere uniti, ma non ci siamo accorti quando quel desiderio è diventata abitudine, se ce ne fossimo accorti in tempi utili, potevamo sistemare il problema senza morti e feriti...............


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lancillotto, tua moglie e' una santa


Dici?

Per me la moglie si sente ANCHE un poco colpevole


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> E' semplicemente perfetto/chiaro cio' che hai scritto ... io OGGI ho un marito Migliore di quello che ho sposato anni fa, ma non e' quello a cui affidai/rimisi i miei sogni/progetti, e perche' no illusioni ... non so se mi sono spiegata


 

Ti sei spiegata Mari, lui, e ne abbiamo parlato spesso, infatti ha dato *segno, tangibile di amarti e saper onorare ancora questo amore che entrambi nutrite l'uno per l'altro.*

*anche con quella pentola sul fuoco...ricordi..?*


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Per me la moglie si sente ANCHE un poco colpevole


pure per me 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poco responsabile.


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > > Intendevo anche (avevo troppo sonno per riuscire a spiegarmi meglio) che l'amante non essendo un keenex e neppure un fazzoletto di pizzo (per citare la metafora di Bruja) non può essere trattata come tale non solo per il rispetto che le è dovuto in quanto persona (da parte del traditore, il tradito ha tutti i diritti), ma soprattutto perché non si fa trattare da fazzoletto e, avendo sentimenti, ha aspirazioni e desidera riconoscimento e progettualità e perciò il traditore che credeva di seguire una terapia si ritrova spesso a dover fare i conti con "gli effetti collaterali" che non aveva considerato...
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*dimenticanze*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata
> 
> sai che ti leggo sempre, anche se ogni tanto non "digerisco" i tuoi interventi perchè mi sembrano troppo condizionati dalla tua personale esperienza (dolorosa).
> 
> Hai ragione nel dire che tutte le occasioni sono motivo di crescita, ma il paradosso (e qui ne faccio un caso personale) è che io e mia moglie abbiamo passioni comuni, ma gusti completamente diversi. Adoriamo la musica, ma ascoltiamo cose diametralmente opposte, amiamo leggere e stesso discorso della musica, i viaggi ce li siamo preclusi per molte ragioni, come altre attività che potevamo fare insieme..... Insomma, poco alla volta ci siamo ritrovati a vivere da soli rimanendo insieme...... Noi abbiamo sempre amato rimanere uniti, ma non ci siamo accorti quando quel desiderio è diventata abitudine, se ce ne fossimo accorti in tempi utili, potevamo sistemare il problema senza morti e feriti...............


Però non mi risulta che tu abbia frequentato un'altra per leggere gli stessi libri, ascoltare la stessa musica, fare gli stessi viaggi ...viaggiavate sì, ma per incontrarvi...
Con l'altra parlavate male dei coniugi (e questo riconosco che è difficile farlo con la moglie/marito e soprattutto trovarlo concorde con noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) e andavate a letto e questo, mi sembra, che avrebbe dovuto essere un interesse condivisibile con tua moglie  

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Sono in corrispondenza privata con "amanti" che non mi considerano "di parte"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*Eh già*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Miciolidia ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Bell'intervento, ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda: tu cosa faresti????
> 
> Hai detto che si può rinunciare alle tentazioni indipendentemente dall'età, ma non hai però definito se esiste un carico di stress che ti porta a cedergli perchè sei al limite.
> 
> Tutti i traditori cercano attenuanti e giustificazioni, io sto cercando di provocare un potenziale tradimento e quindi non di giustificarlo postumo. Voglio capire quante persone sono davvero sicure di essere in grado di decidere una separazione prima di un tradimento, o di rinunciarvi rimanendo in una stato psicologico a rischio di esaurimento


 
Sai bene che potrei risponderti se avessi le tue circostanze e il tuo modo di pensare.  Però se vuoi la mia personale opinione ti dico subito che il tradimento certo mi avrebbe sedotto dati i termini che hai descritto, ma dubito che avrei avuto la pretesa di ingannare così a lungo; forse all'inizio e nel primo seguito per poter come hai detto tu diluire le tue esigenze perchè era irrinunciabile, ma se non vado errata la faccenda è andata avanti anni. Ecco io capisco l'errore iniziale, comprendo la voglia di lasciarsi con un modulo lento e meno doloroso, ma non sapendo quanto incidesse l'intenzione di resistere dall'altra parte non posso dire cosa avrei fatto, ma posso dirti come mi sarei prefissata di agire, non mi sarei sognata di pensare di porter infliggere ad una persona un inganno che durasse anni.
Insomma non ti giudico, chi sono per farlo, ma sono certa che la strada ed il modo per aiutare tua moglie e te stesso ad uscire dalla palude in cui eravate invischiati poteva essere trovato.  La tua crisi non sò quando sia durata e quanto si sia "risolta" con quella storia, ma non pare che sia durata poi quanto è perdurata la storia stessa.
Ecco perchè non punto il dito e non ti metto croci sulle spalle, ma non posso darti quella patente di sincerità che pare tu cerchi.  Tu hai vissuto nella menzogna a lungo per poter ingannare tua moglie e portare avanti la tua storia, questo è un fatto che su tua moglie avrà influito nelle reazioni seguenti, ed anche a te nella valutazione iniziale che avevi di te stesso. Ma ripeto, non potrei giurare che mi sarei comportata meglio di te, ma certo l'idea che ho è che lo avrei cercato intensamente, e forse  più per me stessa che altro.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo prova che non era una terapia per te, ma un veleno che hai voluto dare a tua moglie! Desiderio di far qualcosa non per te, ma contro di lei per dei rancori che avevi accomulato nei suoi confronti, o ti eri costruito, ferito per la scarsa riconoscenza per "tutto quello che hai affrontato per lei"
> Son cose già dette, ma forse non è inutile ripeterle se da un argomento generale provocatorio sei tornato a parlare della tua esperienza.


 
In effetti io non voglio parlare della mia esperienza, ma rispondendo a chi ne fa riferimento, sono obbligato a riportarne gli eventi.

Ribadisco, il discorso che sto trattando qui oggi non verte a me e al mio tradimento consumato in passato, semmai è campo di studio per capire se da qui in futuro io debba decidere se separarmi, tradire, o trovare un nuovo equilibrio che tarda ad arrivare...........


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Miciolidia ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> lancillotto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata Mari, lui, e ne abbiamo parlato spesso, infatti ha dato *segno, tangibile di amarti e saper onorare ancora questo amore che entrambi nutrite l'uno per l'altro.*
> 
> *anche con quella pentola sul fuoco...ricordi..?*


... si, ricordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non sarebbe Mai successo prima, ne da parte mia che sua ... confesso che oggi mi ritrovo un po piu' distratta, mentre lui e' diventato preciso ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non mi risulta che tu abbia frequentato un'altra per leggere gli stessi libri, ascoltare la stessa musica, fare gli stessi viaggi ...viaggiavate sì, ma per incontrarvi...
> Con l'altra parlavate male dei coniugi (e questo riconosco che è difficile farlo con la moglie/marito e soprattutto trovarlo concorde con noi
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il rapporto con l'amante non era di viaggi o incontri a letto dato che avevo più rapporti in un mese con mia moglie che con l'amante in tutti gli anni che ci siamo frequentati. Il rapporto era ovviamente basato sulle esperienze e sui racconti della vita vissuta, non potevi avere altro, hai ragione, ma quelle cose sono le stesse che se le racconti al tuo partner ti ascolta annoiato perchè già le conosce.......... Persa/Ritrovata sai benissimo che le persone non ti ascoltano tutte allo stesso modo, soprattutto quelli che ti conoscono a fondo e da molti anni, credo che le tue osservazioni abbiamo maggior incisività su estranei che non su tuo figlio........

p.s.
Non ho mai detto che sei di parte, solo che ogni tanto trovo indigesto il tuo modo di esprimerti; è come se tu dopo aver detto una cosa che ti pesa, mollassi uno schiaffo al tuo interlocutore così che capisca la sofferenza, o che lo baciassi dopo aver espresso una cosa carina.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

> lancillotto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il rapporto con l'amante non era di viaggi o incontri a letto dato che avevo più rapporti in un mese con mia moglie che con l'amante in tutti gli anni che ci siamo frequentati. Il rapporto era ovviamente basato sulle esperienze e sui racconti della vita vissuta, non potevi avere altro, hai ragione, ma quelle cose sono le stesse che se le racconti al tuo partner ti ascolta annoiato perchè già le conosce.......... Persa/Ritrovata sai benissimo che le persone non ti ascoltano tutte allo stesso modo, soprattutto quelli che ti conoscono a fondo e da molti anni, credo che le tue osservazioni abbiamo maggior incisività su estranei che non su tuo figlio........
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*eh*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lancillotto ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai bene che potrei risponderti se avessi le tue circostanze e il tuo modo di pensare. *Però se vuoi la mia personale opinione ti dico subito che il tradimento certo mi avrebbe sedotto dati i termini che hai descritto, ma dubito che avrei avuto la pretesa di ingannare così a lungo; forse all'inizio e nel primo seguito per poter come hai detto tu diluire le tue esigenze perchè era irrinunciabile, ma se non vado errata la faccenda è andata avanti anni. *Ecco io capisco l'errore iniziale, comprendo la voglia di lasciarsi con un modulo lento e meno doloroso, ma non sapendo quanto incidesse l'intenzione di resistere dall'altra parte non posso dire cosa avrei fatto, ma posso dirti come mi sarei prefissata di agire, non mi sarei sognata di pensare di porter infliggere ad una persona un inganno che durasse anni.
> Insomma non ti giudico, chi sono per farlo, ma sono certa che la strada ed il modo per aiutare tua moglie e te stesso ad uscire dalla palude in cui eravate invischiati poteva essere trovato. La tua crisi non sò quando sia durata e quanto si sia "risolta" con quella storia, ma non pare che sia durata poi quanto è perdurata la storia stessa.
> Ecco perchè non punto il dito e non ti metto croci sulle spalle, ma non posso darti quella patente di sincerità che pare tu cerchi. Tu hai vissuto nella menzogna a lungo per poter ingannare tua moglie e portare avanti la tua storia, questo è un fatto che su tua moglie avrà influito nelle reazioni seguenti, ed anche a te nella valutazione iniziale che avevi di te stesso. Ma ripeto, non potrei giurare che mi sarei comportata meglio di te, ma certo l'idea che ho è che lo avrei cercato intensamente, e forse più per me stessa che altro.
> Bruja


 

o caxxxxxxxo......

Ancora una volta personalizzi su di me.....
Io non ho fatto questo esempio per giustificare quello che ho fatto!!!!
Io sto parlando di fedeltà e del fatto che non credo sia una scelta ESATTA, non credo che si possa essere fedeli a discapito di se stessi, non credo che esistano persone che si annullino al punto di accettare un esaurimento, ecc ecc......

Questo è un tema che avrei dovuto trattare da CLONE per riuscire ad avere delle risposte corrette, ma non sono abituato a cambiare identità


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si, ricordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ecco, diversamente la mia pentola esploderebbe ancora invece, nonostante tutto quello che è successo, nonostante mi abbia chiesto anche scusa, nonostante tutto.

ad un cazzo di niente è servito TUTTO.

Tant'è...che ne posso fare tranquillamente a meno.

è la pentola, ovviamente, è una metafora.


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Gente*

Se ricordate l'argomento era se il tradito deve sempre pagare, prima perchè è distratto e si fa tradire, poi perchè non c'è e deve subire e quindi perchè deve sostenere i sensi di colpa del traditore ed il dolore del tradimento e magari che l'amante del/la consorte abbia a sua volta delle esigenze perchè in fondo non è una professionista!
Di questo che mi dite? 
Prima che i traditori possano discutere circa il fatto che il tradimento abbia centrato il bersaglio, del bersaglio cosa ne facciamo? Se è bravo e si mette sulla traiettoria giusta ea fa fare centro lo si rimette in pista, diversamente è fuori dal gioco e nonostante chi abbia tradito non vada con l'oggetto del tradimento, il tradito ha comunque la vita chiusa, e spesso anche devastata, insomma se non dà le risposte giuste deve mettersi a 90°
Non  capisco perchè ma ho in mente i cocccodrilli..............
A volte credo sia una questione di tempi se i traditi avessero anticipato i traditopri forse avrebbero avuto il loro da fare per capire cosa non andava nella coppia e non iin funsione di loro stessi e tutto il dolore sarebbe stao redistribuito equamente.
A volte dipende dakl carattere, dall'età, dalla situazione economica e dal sentirsi gratificati dall'esterno perfino la nostra precaria felicità domestica, ma con chi possiamo prrendercela, col fato, col datore di lavoro, con la vicina di casa, con il vigile.... no si viene a casa e si porta tutto lo stress.............e dopo si ha l'amante che ci soncola! Amante che spesso è un'altra arpìa per il marito stesso.

Ma chi non è capace di fare l'angelo consolatore a chiacchiere, al telefono, in chat, al ristorantino, in auto a in hotel????   E' la solita storia..... un vestito nuovo è perfetto, apprettato e aderente................dopo il tempo lo rente uno straccio, quindi anche se è di stoffa pregiata, di grande taglio e di linea impeccabile deve lasciare il posto al primo vestituccio pieno di fronzoli che arriva magari dalla Cina ed è fatto di cascame! Ma è nuovo, sta bene e fa la sua figura............
Niente di nuovo sotto il sole!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Il rapporto con l'amante non era di viaggi o incontri a letto dato che avevo più rapporti in un mese con mia moglie che con l'amante in tutti gli anni che ci siamo frequentati. Il rapporto era ovviamente basato sulle esperienze e sui racconti della vita vissuta, non potevi avere altro, hai ragione, ma quelle cose sono le stesse che se le racconti al tuo partner ti ascolta annoiato perchè già le conosce.......... Persa/Ritrovata sai benissimo che le persone non ti ascoltano tutte allo stesso modo, soprattutto quelli che ti conoscono a fondo e da molti anni, credo che le tue osservazioni abbiamo maggior incisività su estranei che non su tuo figlio........
> 
> p.s.
> Non ho mai detto che sei di parte, solo che ogni tanto trovo indigesto il tuo modo di esprimerti; *è come se tu dopo aver detto una cosa che ti pesa, mollassi uno schiaffo al tuo interlocutore così che capisca la sofferenza, o che lo baciassi dopo aver espresso una cosa carina*.


Ho letto più volte poi ho capito.
Allora se era la ricerca di auditorio ti potevi dare al teatro.
Non credo che i familiari siano sempre annoiati ai racconti anche perché variano le cose che racconti e come le valuti e rielabori nel tempo...
Il P.S. mi ha molto divertito perché il bacio è un mio stile è una cosa costruita nel tempo e "professionale" cioè far capire che stigmatizzo l'errore, ma non la persona. Ma...lo schiaffo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non credo  ...ci penserò


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*e dai...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> o caxxxxxxxo......
> 
> Ancora una volta personalizzi su di me.....
> Io non ho fatto questo esempio per giustificare quello che ho fatto!!!!
> ...


*ESAGERATO!*
Non so se ho urlato abbastanza! Ma dire che uno tradisce per evitare l'esaurimento è veramente fuori luogo.
Si tradisce per divertirsi e spesso con la stessa leggerezza con cui si va al luna park ...poi ci si rende conto delle conseguenze e si cerca di trovare cause che giustifichino o le menzogne o il disastro...


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, diversamente la mia pentola esploderebbe ancora invece, nonostante tutto quello che è successo, nonostante mi abbia chiesto anche scusa, nonostante tutto.
> 
> ad un cazzo di niente è servito TUTTO.
> 
> ...


E' ovvio, ma e' un piccolo indizio/segno na sfumatura, cose pero' importanti in una unione ... ti ricordi della telefonata di sua sorella che ti raccontai? ... embe' quella sua re-azione mi ha lasciata di stucco, non ci avrei mai sperato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fanculo a loro e tutti gli stati uniti del cacchio.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' ovvio, ma e' un piccolo indizio/segno na sfumatura, cose pero' importanti in una unione ... ti ricordi della telefonata di sua sorella che ti raccontai? ... embe' quella sua re-azione mi ha lasciata di stucco, non ci avrei mai sperato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*E come se la ricordo....eccome!!!*

Se questo coso avesse fatto una cosa del genere me lo sarei risposato altre duecocinquantamila volte,pure con 10 corna a seguire..figurati un po'...

lassam perdere...è meglio Mari...


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *la terapia è univoca...na cazzata caro amico...*
> 
> *quando si costruisce una fuga a due voci, in musica, le parti non possono fare quello che cacchio vogliono, devono rispondere a regole ben precise.*
> *regole armoniche ( non è un caso che si chiamino cosi ) PRECISE.MATEMATICHE.*
> ...


 
non mi è molto chiaro cosa volevi dirmi con questo messaggio visto che lo hai ripreso a fronte di un tradimento tra un single e una coppia, o tra due elementi di due coppie.

In senso assoluto sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *ESAGERATO!*
> Non so se ho urlato abbastanza! Ma dire che uno tradisce per evitare l'esaurimento è veramente fuori luogo.
> Si tradisce per divertirsi e spesso con la stessa leggerezza con cui si va al luna park ...poi ci si rende conto delle conseguenze e si cerca di trovare cause che giustifichino o le menzogne o il disastro...


 
Sto enfatizzando ogni cosa perchè riesco in parte a renderla meno personalizzata. Come ho detto, non sto parlando di me in prima persona, quindi non sto cercando un alibi. Non l'ho cercato allora di fronte a mia moglie, figuriamoci se posso cercarlo oggi.

Oggi ho solo la capacità di comprendere cosa ho fatto, perchè l'ho fatto e perchè non avrei potuto evitarlo. Non do colpe a nessuno e non assolvo nessuno, valuto solo che è stata la logica conseguenza di un periodo di vita vissuta. Sono certo che se avessi l'opportunità di rivivere quel periodo di vita, farei gli stessi errori. Adesso invece sto facendo tesoro dell'esperienza per capire ed evitare il ripetersi di certi eventi.

Ho analizzato molto questo momento di vita e credo di essre in quella fase in cui non ti basta nulla. Io credo di avere poco, ma sinceramente temo che pur avendo tutto, troverei da lamentarmi ugualmente, ovviamente non ho la possibilità di verificarlo


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sto enfatizzando ogni cosa perchè riesco in parte a renderla meno personalizzata. Come ho detto, non sto parlando di me in prima persona, quindi non sto cercando un alibi. Non l'ho cercato allora di fronte a mia moglie, figuriamoci se posso cercarlo oggi.
> 
> Oggi ho solo la capacità di comprendere cosa ho fatto, perchè l'ho fatto e perchè non avrei potuto evitarlo. Non do colpe a nessuno e non assolvo nessuno, valuto solo che è stata la logica conseguenza di un periodo di vita vissuta. Sono certo che se avessi l'opportunità di rivivere quel periodo di vita, farei gli stessi errori. Adesso invece sto facendo tesoro dell'esperienza per capire ed evitare il ripetersi di certi eventi.
> 
> Ho analizzato molto questo momento di vita e credo di essre in quella fase in cui non ti basta nulla. Io credo di avere poco, *ma sinceramente temo che pur avendo tutto, troverei da lamentarmi ugualmente,* ovviamente non ho la possibilità di verificarlo


... sei un Gemelli eh?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> non mi è molto chiaro cosa volevi dirmi con questo messaggio visto che lo hai ripreso a fronte di un tradimento tra un single e una coppia, o tra due elementi di due coppie.
> 
> In senso assoluto sono d'accordo con te


 
Lanci...se sei d'accordo in senso assoluto ne converrai che tutto il resto è solo una gran chiaccherata per sostenere la propria incapacità di vivere in duo, o la gran paura di non saper gestire la vita da soli....quindi Dipendenza...dal partner, dal giudizio, dalle convenzioni sociali...etc..etc...

certo, in alcuno casi anche da una economia, ma se cosi fosse, o ci fossero altri motivi che impediscono una separazione uffciale, perchè comunque NON ESSERE CHIARI?

Io credo che comunque la trasparenza non faccia tanto danno quanto ne potrebbe fare invece, la slealtà.

Perchè in questa maniera entrambi si confronterebbero col vero, e non con il falso, con l'iilusione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*x Lanci*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *ESAGERATO!*
> Non so se ho urlato abbastanza! Ma dire che uno tradisce per evitare l'esaurimento è veramente fuori luogo.
> Si tradisce per divertirsi e spesso con la stessa leggerezza con cui si va al luna park ...poi ci si rende conto delle conseguenze e si cerca di trovare cause che giustifichino o le menzogne o il disastro...


L'avevo riportata sul piano generale..

Che poi tutti si abbia un fondo di inquitudine è umano ...risolverlo con un tradimento è squallido e meschino


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*In genere*

Permessa per Lancy. Mi spiace non volevo personalizzare ma poi forse l'ho fatto, tuttavia  sei tu il primo che per discutere di un argomento generale hai postato un tuo vissuto...........
Comunque la fedeltà è una questione sempre e comunque di scelta...........e badate non di scelta se essere fedeli o meno ma se venire a patti con sè stessi che è altro.
Se sai che stai per sbagliare o per infilarti in una situazione che porterà guai perchè qualunque essere pensante sa che la persona che lo attrae non è un'ameba inerte, significa che si è fatta una scelta ponderata quindi alla gabola del non ho resistito ci credo solo in virtù del fatto che ci si è prefissati un limite di resistenza.
C'è stato un utente che ha avuto la moglie che lo ha tradito e che avrebbe potuto renderle la pariglia in qualunque momento ma ha detto che non era quella la soluzione, anche se seducente!  
Dirò di più, a volte mi viene da pensare che rispondiamo alle persone che chiedono pareri ed un aiuto e cerchiamo di dare loro quell'ascolto che non trovano neppure fra amici e parenti.... ciononostante potrebbero essere le stesse persone che soffrono, si disperano e si stracciano le vesti dei loro sentimenti ma non vedono che dall'altra parte magari c'è chi sta peggio di loro.  Ecco perchè cercare comprensione per i traditori è sempre compromesso dal fatto che la si cerca a posteriori di una loro azione fatta e non subita. 
Si dice spesso che la soluzione è andarsene e non tradire, ma la verità è che il tradimento è la voglia di dolce, lo stuzzichino, il momento di evasione ma non si ha alcuna voglia di chiudere perchè quando la si ha.... lo si fa!!!
Ora lo stuzzichino e la voglietta possono anche essere comprese ma, e mi riferisco a monte, io ho detto chiaro che cercare di essere capiti, compresi e magari aiutati in fase di crisi è abbastanza farisaico, se nel contempo si ha in essere lo stuzzichino che convive con la coppia in crisi, specie se alla fine sappiamo tutti che non vale la crisi di coppia. 
Altro argomento che ne consegue, è vero che si cambia e che si hanno interessi magari nuovi o diversi (che raramente il/la partner vede) ma è anche vero che esiste una specie di invidia sotterranea dopo un tradimento in cui ci si domanda sempre come saranno stati i discorsi fra loro, cosa si siano detti a parte parlare male della vita di coppia e quali siano gli argomenti di interesse comune.  A volte è solo uno scherzoso cazzeggio, un fare ironia sulla proprie situazioni ed un dissacrare la vita coniugale dell'auno e di entrambi.... e di esempi in questo senso ne abbiamo proprio attualmente in essere. Insomma robetta che alla fine però fa stare come un cristo in croce chi è tradito, e naturalmente il traditore si defila quanto può! Dite quel che volete ma nel tradimento io leggo sempre una connotazione di vigliaccheria. Peggio se poi dall'altra parte chi si è infilato/a a gamba tena nella coppia si permette di criticarla come spesso accade. E' vile  e poco autocritico perchè se non si avessero gli stessi problemi non si sarebbe andati a cercare consolazione altrove.  Come dico sempre l'amante potrebbe essere il/la coniuge più fallimentare quindi prima di parlare di altri dovrebbe risolversi i propri problemi possibilmente senza somari che portino la loro soma!
La verità è che nella routine quotidiana quando si inserisce un agente di disturbo che porta con sè solo il biglietto di rappresentanza vestito a festa, qualunque donna o uomo è destinato a soccombere perchè è come paragonare l'uomo in pantofole davanti alla TV (e prima o poi ci si ritrova tutti), o la donna di famiglia alle prese con impegni, lavatrice, figli e fornelli.
Basta il buonsenso, lui o lei sono incattiviti per la trascuratezza che loro stessi percepiscono anche se solo uno/a se ne lamenta, e chi decide di compensarsi ha una assoluta e credibile scusante verso sè stesso/a.  Diamine la vita è una sola....... invece gli altri ne hanno una mazzetta !!!
Quanto all'armonia di cui parlava Micio........... non c'è nulla da fare, c'è chi nasce virtuoso nel contrappunto e nel controcanto, ma non sempre capisce la sovrumana bellezza di un "lascia ch'io pianga...."
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Permessa per Lancy. Mi spiace non volevo personalizzare ma poi forse l'ho fatto, tuttavia sei tu il primo che per discutere di un argomento generale hai postato un tuo vissuto...........
> Comunque la fedeltà è una questione sempre e comunque di scelta...........e badate non di scelta se essere fedeli o meno ma se venire a patti con sè stessi che è altro.
> Se sai che stai per sbagliare o per infilarti in una situazione che porterà guai perchè qualunque essere pensante sa che la persona che lo attrae non è un'ameba inerte, significa che si è fatta una scelta ponderata quindi alla gabola del non ho resistito ci credo solo in virtù del fatto che ci si è prefissati un limite di resistenza.
> C'è stato un utente che ha avuto la moglie che lo ha tradito e che avrebbe potuto renderle la pariglia in qualunque momento ma ha detto che non era quella la soluzione, anche se seducente!
> ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja*

Grazie per l'augurio Bruja, spero proprio di godermele queste ferie.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ci sono talmente tanti interventi che devo rispondere singolarmente ad ognuno altrimenti mi incarto da solo.
> 
> Partiamo con il chiarire che (oggi sono più sveglio di ieri sera) il tradimento che io ho definito terapeutico non è progettato e programmato, è un'oppurtunità che ti coglie impreparato e che non sai gestire.
> Ovvio che il tradimento da parte di chi lo subisce può essere scatenante per una separazione, quindi è chiaro che rientra nella categoria precedentemente descritta nel mio post dove non stai più a parlare di progetti comuni e/o di rapporti da condividere.
> ...




Lancy, parlo in generale naturalmente non voglio fare riferimento alla tua storia.

Se si cede ad una tentazione e si inizia una nuova relazione, bisognerebbe domandarsi onestamente cosa si vuole fare con il proprio partner ufficiale, se non altro perché a mio modo di vedere, ad una persona che ha diviso con me anni della propria vita, trovo che sia veramente crudele infliggere non tanto il tradimento fisico, quanto la menzogna, l'inganno, insomma le palle che si raccontano quando si ha una relazione extra,  prendere  una decisione quindi,  scrutare  in se stessi  e scegliere una strada......non percorrerne 2 parallele.

So che è difficile e anche doloroso, ma trovo che sia rispettoso per gli altri ma anche per se stessi.

Naturalmente questa è una mia personalissima opinione!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

*Domando ...*

... credete che chi e' stato tradito/a non sia Mai caduta/o in tentezioni?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mica siamo bestie rare (i/le traditi/e) noi


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... credete che chi e' stato tradito/a non sia Mai caduta/o in tentezioni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ho sempre detto che nessuno è perfetto ed esente da tentazioni, il problema che è anche alla base di questo post, è che tradire è assolutamente umano, è il dopo che permette di capire che tipo di tentazione sia stata.  Se io ti investo con l'auto è fortuito e soprattutto cerco di soccorrerti. ma se ti ripasso sopra ogni paio di giorni quanto sei disposta a credere al fatto che sono caduta in tentazione ...... insomma si cade una volta, le successive sono provocate e cercate.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... credete che chi e' stato tradito/a non sia Mai caduta/o in tentezioni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOoooooo... che dici... su... questioni di genetica!!!!

Sta a vedere che sono i traditi a nascere coglioni, assessuti, noiosi e meritano il tradimento... ma non di essere lasciati... che strano!!!!!!


Scusa Mari', ho preso come spunto il tuo post... come dicevo ad un altro utente, oggi ho veleno in surplus!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto che nessuno è perfetto ed esente da tentazioni, il problema che è anche alla base di questo post, è che tradire è assolutamente umano, è il dopo che permette di capire che tipo di tentazione sia stata.  Se io ti investo con l'auto è fortuito e soprattutto cerco di soccorrerti. ma se ti ripasso sopra ogni paio di giorni quanto sei disposta a credere al fatto che sono caduta in tentazione ...... *insomma si cade una volta, le successive sono provocate e cercate.*
> Bruja


1) e non e' detto che si cede (anche s'e' piacevole la sensazione della tentazione)

2) ovvio che le seconde sono provocate.


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NOOOoooooo... che dici... su... questioni di genetica!!!!
> 
> Sta a vedere che sono i traditi a nascere coglioni, assessuti, noiosi e meritano il tradimento... ma non di essere lasciati... che strano!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ti senti generosa, evvvai


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... credete che chi e' stato tradito/a non sia Mai caduta/o in tentezioni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti Marì, infatti.


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> infatti Marì, infatti.



Ciao Cat-selvatica


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Cat-selvatica


 
maooooooo.
ciao marì!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja*

Ti/vi diro di piu' ... non mi e' mai piaciuto il versetto: Non c'indurre in tentazioni ... le tentazioni servono a sollecitare/accellerare la visione che qualcosa non va in quel che abbiamo e allora ci si rimette in discussione per capirsi, conoscersi etc etc ...


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti/vi diro di piu' ... non mi e' mai piaciuto il versetto: Non c'indurre in tentazioni ... le tentazioni servono a sollecitare/accellerare la visione che qualcosa non va in quel che abbiamo e allora ci si rimette in discussione per capirsi, conoscersi etc etc ...


 
dicono che gli esseri umani imparano a dire NO ragionati verso i tre anni.


resistere alle tentazioni rafforza l'ego, è ricordarsi che si può ridire NO.


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> dicono che gli esseri umani imparano a dire NO ragionati verso i tre anni.
> 
> 
> resistere alle tentazioni rafforza l'ego, è ricordarsi che si può ridire NO.


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> dicono che gli esseri umani imparano a dire NO ragionati verso i tre anni.
> 
> 
> resistere alle tentazioni rafforza l'ego, è ricordarsi che si può ridire NO.


Questa me la segno


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> dicono che gli esseri umani imparano a dire NO ragionati verso i tre anni.
> 
> 
> resistere alle tentazioni rafforza l'ego, è ricordarsi che si può ridire NO.


 
E torniamo a quanto sostengo da tempo, si sa sempre quello che si fa, e quando lo si è fatto si sa anche come proseguirà e si sa benissimo cosa provocherà una volta risaputo.
Quindi i casi sono due, o  si sa che tanto la si farà franca oppure si gioca sulle probabilità sapendi si avere la statistica dalla propria parte!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E torniamo a quanto sostengo da tempo, si sa sempre quello che si fa, e quando lo si è fatto si sa anche come proseguirà e si sa benissimo cosa provocherà una volta risaputo.
> Quindi i casi sono due, o  si sa che tanto la si farà franca oppure si gioca sulle probabilità sapendi si avere la statistica dalla propria parte!
> Bruja


E' come un gioco d'azzardo che, anche se si vince c'e' sempre la perdita di un qualcosa, anche con la vincita in saccoccia.


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Lancy, parlo in generale naturalmente non voglio fare riferimento alla tua storia.
> 
> Se si cede ad una tentazione e si inizia una nuova relazione, bisognerebbe domandarsi onestamente cosa si vuole fare con il proprio partner ufficiale, se non altro perché a mio modo di vedere, ad una persona che ha diviso con me anni della propria vita, trovo che sia veramente crudele infliggere non tanto il tradimento fisico, quanto la menzogna, l'inganno, insomma le palle che si raccontano quando si ha una relazione extra, prendere una decisione quindi, scrutare in se stessi e scegliere una strada......non percorrerne 2 parallele.
> 
> ...


 

Allora decidi per separarti?????

Se arrivi a tradire, significa che hai bisogno di qualcosa, se non vuoi tenerlo nascosto lo confessi, se lo confessi o chiudi la relazione o ti separi.............

E' questo che intendi???


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... credete che chi e' stato tradito/a non sia Mai caduta/o in tentezioni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anche i traditori sono stati indotti in tentazione......
Ti posso assicurare che molte volte ho avuto occasioni sia prima, sia dopo il tradimento, ma il mio stato d'animo era tale da superare quella tentazione.............


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NOOOoooooo... che dici... su... questioni di genetica!!!!
> 
> Sta a vedere che sono i traditi a nascere coglioni, assessuti, noiosi e meritano il tradimento... ma non di essere lasciati... che strano!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Ho risposto a Marì prima di leggerti perchè immaginavo che qualcuno potesse affrontare il tema in questo modo.........

Nei traditori ci sono la stragrande maggioranza che adotta il detto "ogni lasciata è persa", fortunamente ci sono anche quelli che non la pensano in quel modo, sono (siamo) in pochi, ma ci sono. Le tentazioni solo all'ordine del giorno, persino forum come questi sono fonti di tentazioni.............


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *Anche i traditori sono stati indotti in tentazione......*
> Ti posso assicurare che molte volte ho avuto occasioni sia prima, sia dopo il tradimento, ma il mio stato d'animo era tale da superare quella tentazione.............



... e che ben vengano le tentazioni ... e' giusto sapere/capire di che pasta siamo fatti ... la solidita' ed il buon funzionamento di una barca la si nota solo se la barca la si mette in mare ... fuori dall'acqua puo' essere solo un magnifico progetto, serve a ben poco.


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho risposto a Marì prima di leggerti perchè immaginavo che qualcuno potesse affrontare il tema in questo modo.........
> 
> Nei traditori ci sono la stragrande maggioranza che adotta il detto "ogni lasciata è persa", fortunamente ci sono anche quelli che non la pensano in quel modo, sono (siamo) in pochi, ma ci sono. Le tentazioni solo all'ordine del giorno, persino forum come questi sono fonti di tentazioni.............


 
Su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo, e non per il forum in sè ma per tutti i tipi di comunità virtuali! 
Una persona sa benissimo come muoversi se non vuole essere segnata come appetibile e come togliere ogni velleità a chi è in cerca di "altro".... e vale per uomini e donne!
Ci si stupirebbe nel sapere cosa giri nei messaggi privati, e questo non perchè abbia doti di veggente ma perchè anni di esperienza mi hanno poreata a sapere come vadano certe realtà anche se virtuali.
La lusinga è un germe che fiorisce dovunque, sia nell'insoddisfazione che nella vanita umana solo che le si danno nomi diversi.... a volte si dice che si cerca ascolto, comprensione e confronto ma si intende altro oppure si offre ascolto, comprensione etc.... ma .... ci si sta provando. Il tutto in una forma delicata, cortese, quasi di scambio di confidenze e di pareri, ma capita che ci scappi qualcosa d'altro e i primi a stupirsene, guarda caso, sono proprio i protagonisti che proprio non pensavano assolutamente ad una simile eventualità..... loro  !!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Comunque alla fine nessuno che abbia affermato ancora:

IO NON TRADIREI MAI, oppure, in determinate circostanze non sono in grado di affermare che rimarrei fedele.


Purtroppo io credo che chi è stato tradito ha imparato una lezione di vita che lo metta in uno stato di "repulsione" al tradimento, oppure viceversa, gli da il la ad una nuova vita dove la fedeltà diventa una parola senza senso.

Io credo che tutti debbano avere dei dubbi e non debbano invece mettersi sul lato delle vittime e lanciare proclami e anatemi. Come ho detto moltissime molte e lo sottolineo perchè non voglio essere schierato, io non credo al tradimento, ma non penso nemmeno che si possa essere sempre fedeli e monogami perchè la coppia difficilmente riuscirà a rispondere sempre alle nuove esigenze.

Sono stato tradito in tempi non sospetti e non ho mai detto questa cosa perchè non volevo cercassi un alibi, ho convissuto circa 10 anni senza neanche che il pensiero mi sfiorasse, poi qualcosa è cambiato, sono diventato possibilista. Non ho cercato di tradire, ma non ero più refrattario, ovvio che non pensavo ad una relazione, ma semplicemente ad una "scopata" fuori porta. Il tradimento vero è uscito a circa 15 anni di convivenza!!!

Bisognerebbe vivere certe esperienza per capire cosa davvero si prova, sia da un lato che dall'altro..... Io so cosa ho accettato quando l'ho subito, ma dato che l'ho assorbito senza mostrare nulla all'esterno se non il pianto dirotto nel momento stesso che ne ho avuto conferma, allora quello da me subito non era grave o aveva più alte giustificazioni. 

Io alla fine credo di aver sempre giustificato il tradimento perchè non esiste il possesso nella coppia, ma forse questo concetto liberale è troppo moderno..........


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... e che ben vengano le tentazioni ... e' giusto sapere/capire di che pasta siamo fatti ... la solidita' ed il buon funzionamento di una barca la si nota solo se la barca la si mette in mare ... fuori dall'acqua puo' essere solo un magnifico progetto, serve a ben poco.


 
Hai ragione, ma io di una barca che regga i marosi come intendi tu non ne ho avuta notizia al momento.... dici che sono stata sfortunata o che non frequento la gente giusta.... beh non è che posso frequentare solo suore e prelati!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Comunque alla fine nessuno che abbia affermato ancora:
> 
> IO NON TRADIREI MAI, oppure, in determinate circostanze non sono in grado di affermare che rimarrei fedele.
> 
> ...


Hai tutta la mia comprensione e poco importa se tu sia liberale o moderno, sei una persona aperta che dimostra intelligenza, ma raddrizza il timone dell'ultima tua frase, se sei stato tradito ed hai subito il dolore di questo evento puoi benissimoi lamentartene ma non ergerti a vittima perchè in questo caso stai facendo la stessa cosa che rimproveri a chi si sente tale, e tieni sempre presente che il tradimento, e mi pare che lo diciamo da una vita, se è unico e sporadico ha valenza diversa da una relazione stabile e imposta.
Ma non vorrei più tornare sull'argomento perchè mi spiacerebbe dare l'impressione di essere una che vuole bacchettare gli altri........ è solo che per amore di verità certe chiarezze vanno fatte.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma io di una barca che regga i marosi come intendi tu non ne ho avuta notizia al momento.... dici che sono stata sfortunata o che non frequento la gente giusta.... beh non è che posso frequentare solo *suore e prelati!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che il Signore me ne liberi, sono i peggiori scio' scio' ... 

... per me il purgario sta bene, prostitute, ladruncoli ed improgliomi ... il paradiso lo lascio con gran piacere agli altri, che noia, tutti santi


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia comprensione e poco importa se tu sia liberale o moderno, sei una persona aperta che dimostra intelligenza, ma raddrizza il timone dell'ultima tua frase, se sei stato tradito ed hai subito il dolore di questo evento puoi benissimoi lamentartene ma non ergerti a vittima perchè in questo caso stai facendo la stessa cosa che rimproveri a chi si sente tale, e tieni sempre presente che il tradimento, e mi pare che lo diciamo da una vita, se è unico e sporadico ha valenza diversa da una relazione stabile e imposta.
> * Ma non vorrei più tornare sull'argomento perchè mi spiacerebbe dare l'impressione di essere una che vuole bacchettare gli altri........ è solo che per amore di verità certe chiarezze vanno fatte.*
> Bruja


Vogliamo concludere allora, che il tradimento e' una debolezza a cui qualcuno si e' lasciato andare con troppa leggerezza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  detta "Cazzata"

Potrebbe andare/essere?!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Allora decidi per separarti?????
> 
> Se arrivi a tradire, significa che hai bisogno di qualcosa, se non vuoi tenerlo nascosto lo confessi, se lo confessi o chiudi la relazione o ti separi.............
> 
> E' questo che intendi???


Si, in soldoni la penso così, ripeto che mentire sia al partner che all'amante 
( perché è questo che accade quando si vivono 2 storie parallele ) non sia ammissibile, quindi una decisione per me è doverosa.


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Si, in soldoni la penso così, ripeto che mentire sia al partner che all'amante
> ( perché è questo che accade quando si vivono 2 storie parallele ) non sia ammissibile, *quindi una decisione per me è doverosa.*


Almeno per se stessi, indipendentemente dagli altri


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Almeno per se stessi, indipendentemente dagli altri


Si Marì, ho sempre ritenuto che sia una questione di rispetto per gli altri, ma soprattutto per se stessi.


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Comunque alla fine nessuno che abbia affermato ancora:
> 
> * IO NON TRADIREI MAI*, oppure, in determinate circostanze non sono in grado di affermare che rimarrei fedele.
> 
> ...



 Si, su questo sono certa, non tradirei mai per ripicca/dispetto/puntiglio/rivalsa/rappresaglia ... lo giuro!


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Anche i traditori sono stati indotti in tentazione......
> Ti posso assicurare che molte volte ho avuto occasioni sia prima, sia dopo il tradimento, ma il mio stato d'animo era tale da superare quella tentazione.............


 
non  hai desistito sempre, perchè cmq alla fine se sei traditore hai tradito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*Domanda assurda*

La richiesta di affermare: IO NON TRADIREI MAI è ridicola.
Io ridevo ascoltando la formula matrimoniale perché promettere amore e fedeltà è una promessa impossibile da fare. Non è impossibile da mantenere, ma lo si può scoprire solo ...vivendo.
Ma quello che distrugge il tradito non è il tradimento in sè, ma il tradimento del patto di lealtà, la caterva di menzogne che fa dubitare che mai ci sia stato qualcosa di vero ..né parole né fatti.
Per questo ritengo che non si possa parlare di tradimento in generale, ma di tradimenti che si differenziano per modalità e durata.
Io non affermerò mai "io non tradirò mai", ma ho sempre affermato "mai ti mancherò di rispetto" e questo credo dovrebbe essere dovuto.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La richiesta di affermare: IO NON TRADIREI MAI è ridicola.
> Io ridevo ascoltando la formula matrimoniale perché promettere amore e fedeltà è una promessa impossibile da fare. Non è impossibile da mantenere, ma lo si può scoprire solo ...vivendo.
> Ma quello che distrugge il tradito non è il tradimento in sè, ma il tradimento del patto di lealtà, la caterva di menzogne che fa dubitare che mai ci sia stato qualcosa di vero ..né parole né fatti.
> Per questo ritengo che non si possa parlare di tradimento in generale, ma di tradimenti che si differenziano per modalità e durata.
> Io non affermerò mai "io non tradirò mai", ma ho sempre affermato "mai ti mancherò di rispetto" e questo credo dovrebbe essere dovuto.


----------



## Old giulia (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Comunque alla fine nessuno che abbia affermato ancora:
> 
> IO NON TRADIREI MAI, oppure, in determinate circostanze non sono in grado di affermare che rimarrei fedele.
> 
> ...




Il "possesso" in una coppia non ha niente a che vedere con il tradimento:
tradire significa non aver rispetto verso il tuo compagno/a, condito poi di bugie e prese x il c**o, siginifica, come dice anche P/R, venire  meno ad un patto.
Non è un concetto liberale, ne tantomeno troppo moderno... non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia comprensione e poco importa se tu sia liberale o moderno, sei una persona aperta che dimostra intelligenza, ma raddrizza il timone dell'ultima tua frase, se sei stato tradito ed hai subito il dolore di questo evento puoi benissimoi lamentartene *ma non ergerti a vittima* perchè in questo caso stai facendo la stessa cosa che rimproveri a chi si sente tale, e tieni sempre presente che il tradimento, e mi pare che lo diciamo da una vita, se è unico e sporadico ha valenza diversa da una relazione stabile e imposta.
> Ma non vorrei più tornare sull'argomento perchè mi spiacerebbe dare l'impressione di essere una che vuole bacchettare gli altri........ è solo che per amore di verità certe chiarezze vanno fatte.
> Bruja


scusa, ma mi sfugge questo concetto, sono mesi che scrivo sul forum e non ho mai parlato di quel episodio se non una volta facendone un breve passaggio, quindi dimmi dov'è che io starei facendo la vittima????

Io mi sono messo alla gogna per quello che ho fatto, ma ora non si può banalizzare e sminuire tutto il resto. Io non faccio la vittima e accetto ogni critica, ma diamo il giusto peso a tutte le cose.

Unico e sporadico non significa nulla, il contesto della storia gioca un ruolo fondamentale


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Si, in soldoni la penso così, ripeto che mentire sia al partner che all'amante
> ( perché è questo che accade quando si vivono 2 storie parallele ) non sia ammissibile, quindi una decisione per me è doverosa.


 
Non è necessario mentire all'amante (nel mio caso proprio non è successo), comunque ammiro la tua lealtà e ti auguro tutta la fortuna possibile perchè non debba mai trovarti di fronte ai dubbi che ho avuto io (ora sto nuovamente personalizzando la risposta). Secondo il tuo concetto oggi dovrei essere separato da mia moglie e comunque vivere solo perchè non avrei costituito una nuova convivenza; le farò leggere queste righe e poi ti riferirò il suo parere


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Si Marì, ho sempre ritenuto che sia una questione di rispetto per gli altri, ma soprattutto per se stessi.


 
Scusami se intervengo ancora.
Il rispetto per se stessi è un'altra cosa. Io ho fallito anche in quello, ma non per il tradimento in se stesso, ma per le mille cose che ho fatto per tenere in piedi la storia, e per il fatto di non essere stato capace di fare prima l'analisi che ho fatto solo nell'ultimo anno. In questi anni ho fatto cose di cui mi sono vergognato e per quello che mi sono mancato di rispetto, il tradimento purtroppo non rientra tra le cose riprovevoli perchè alla fine lo scopo primario era "far del bene a me"


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, su questo sono certa, non tradirei mai per ripicca/dispetto/puntiglio/rivalsa/rappresaglia ... lo giuro!


Mi prendi in giro??????

Io non ho parlato di tradimento per "*ripicca/dispetto/puntiglio/rivalsa/**rappresaglia*", ma di tradimento per necessità, stato confusionale, insoddisfazioni, depressione, bisogno di autostima, ecc......


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> non hai desistito sempre, perchè cmq alla fine se sei traditore hai tradito.


Mi pare ovvio, come mi pare ovvio che i traditi non è certo che sarebbero stati fedeli a vita........

E' come quando si parla dei ladri, io non credo alla persone ONESTE, credo sia solo una questione di prezzo!!!

Mi spiego meglio: è facile essere onesti su pochi euro, o anche su qualche migliaio, ma di fronte a milioni di euro siamo davvero convinti che, avendo la certezza di non essere scoperti, resteremmo indifferenti all'opportunità di cambiare la nostra vita????


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La richiesta di affermare: IO NON TRADIREI MAI è ridicola.
> Io ridevo ascoltando la formula matrimoniale perché promettere amore e fedeltà è una promessa impossibile da fare. Non è impossibile da mantenere, ma lo si può scoprire solo ...vivendo.
> Ma quello che distrugge il tradito non è il tradimento in sè, ma il tradimento del patto di lealtà, la caterva di menzogne che fa dubitare che mai ci sia stato qualcosa di vero ..né parole né fatti.
> Per questo ritengo che non si possa parlare di tradimento in generale, ma di tradimenti che si differenziano per modalità e durata.
> Io non affermerò mai "io non tradirò mai", ma ho sempre affermato "mai ti mancherò di rispetto" e questo credo dovrebbe essere dovuto.


Hai ragione, la domanda è assurda, ma doveva essere provocatoria perchè troppe persone sono ARCISICURE di non tradire e io ormai non sono più sicuro di niente.

E' stupenda la tua risposta perchè appunto anche tu ammetti che niente è PER SEMPRE, ecco perchè mi chiamo fuori, ovvero la mia storia non è "da salvare", voglio solo salvare il concetto che si può tradire perchè siamo umani


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho risposto a Marì prima di leggerti perchè immaginavo che qualcuno potesse affrontare il tema in questo modo.........
> 
> Nei traditori ci sono la stragrande maggioranza che adotta il detto "ogni lasciata è persa", fortunamente ci sono anche quelli che non la pensano in quel modo, sono (siamo) in pochi, ma ci sono. Le tentazioni solo all'ordine del giorno, persino forum come questi sono fonti di tentazioni.............


Senti Lancy... il tradimento spesso denuncia una mancanza...diciamo che qualcosa VA cambiata... e non parlo di tradimenti alla carlona tipo "ogni lasciata/o e' persa/o"... parlo ad esempio del tuo tradimento...  qualcosa nel rapporto con tuamoglie VA cambiata e in due dovreste lavorareper questo cambiamento che e' EVIDENTEMENTE necessario... seil cambiamento non avviene la relazione marito e moglie non e' completa... ti diro' per me proprio la relazione non sussiste, si nutre di ricordi e si strascita nel tempo per abitudine...

Poi c'e' chi trova l'amante stampella che ogni tanto tira la testa fuori dal sacco... ma giusto per lamentarsi... spesso  il traditore messo alle strette  sceglie la vecchia via...


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> scusa, ma mi sfugge questo concetto, sono mesi che scrivo sul forum e non ho mai parlato di quel episodio se non una volta facendone un breve passaggio, quindi dimmi dov'è che io starei facendo la vittima????
> 
> Io mi sono messo alla gogna per quello che ho fatto, ma ora non si può banalizzare e sminuire tutto il resto. Io non faccio la vittima e accetto ogni critica, ma diamo il giusto peso a tutte le cose.
> 
> Unico e sporadico non significa nulla, il contesto della storia gioca un ruolo fondamentale


 
Cerca di capirmi non ti accuso, sto solo dicendo che visto che hai avuto un episodio di tradimento e lo ponevi come tua esperienza.... per come lo hai descritto si è trattato di un tradimento più o meno motivato e unico, senza ripetizioni!!!
Tutto qui
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La richiesta di affermare: IO NON TRADIREI MAI è ridicola.
> Io ridevo ascoltando la formula matrimoniale perché promettere amore e fedeltà è una promessa impossibile da fare. Non è impossibile da mantenere, ma lo si può scoprire solo ...vivendo.
> Ma quello che distrugge il tradito non è il tradimento in sè, ma il tradimento del patto di lealtà, la caterva di menzogne che fa dubitare che mai ci sia stato qualcosa di vero ..né parole né fatti.
> Per questo ritengo che non si possa parlare di tradimento in generale, ma di tradimenti che si differenziano per modalità e durata.
> Io non affermerò mai "io non tradirò mai", ma ho sempre affermato "mai ti mancherò di rispetto" e questo credo dovrebbe essere dovuto.


 






Plauso e aggiungo, che neanche mi fido  di chi afferma che non tradirebbe mai...


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è necessario mentire all'amante (nel mio caso proprio non è successo), comunque ammiro la tua lealtà e ti auguro tutta la fortuna possibile perchè non debba mai trovarti di fronte ai dubbi che ho avuto io (ora sto nuovamente personalizzando la risposta). Secondo il tuo concetto oggi dovrei essere separato da mia moglie e comunque vivere solo perchè non avrei costituito una nuova convivenza; le farò leggere queste righe e poi ti riferirò il suo parere


 
Dici che non è stato necessario mentire all'amante...... non sò come leggere questa frase. Non mentire ad una parte dimostra due cose, che a quella portavi più rispetto che a tua moglie e che eravate perfettamente d'accordo su come ingannarla!
Forse non volevi lasciare tua moglie come hai detto, ma certo in fatto di rispetto hai dei parametrti piuttosto scombinati!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

*O.T.*

Bello sto thread...brava Crotala


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> [/size][/b]
> 
> Il "possesso" in una coppia non ha niente a che vedere con il tradimento:
> tradire significa non aver rispetto verso il tuo compagno/a, condito poi di bugie e prese x il c**o, siginifica, come dice anche P/R, venire meno ad un patto.
> Non è un concetto liberale, ne tantomeno troppo moderno... non ha alcun senso.


Il possesso si esercita in molti modi!!!

In una coppia si accettano i compromessi perchè rinunci alla tua libertà individuale per creare una famiglia che diventa il bene comune. Purtroppo però le rinunce che accetti di subire spesso vanno oltre il normale buon senso. Ti faccio un esempio.

Ho un amico che ha gravi problemi in casa, lui non ha mai tradito la moglie, mentre è certo che i tradimenti li ha subiti (ma a lui poco importa). L'ho invitato a casa mia per ferragosto e oggi mi ha chiamato per declinare l'invito, motivazione: mia moglie non vuole venire e io non voglio lasciarla sola a casa!!!!
Premessa: loro dormono in letti e stanze separate da oltre un anno perchè sua moglie a deciso di non averlo più tra i piedi, la stessa moglie è nulla tenente e ha sempre fatto la mantenuta e non si è mai preoccupata di lasciare il marito a casa da solo a ferragosto o a capodanno. Ovvio, qui il problema è il io amico "zerbino" che preferisce rinunciare ad una giornata di divertimento perchè spera di aver meno "rotture" da parte sua a casa.

Comunque per tornare a noi, questa è una forma di POSSESSO esercitata sulla persona.

La liberalità prevede che se non voglio fare una certa cosa, lascio a te la libertà di farlo. Speculando su questo pensiero io dico anche, se desideri avere rapporti con un'altra persona, sei libera di farlo!!!

Il rispetto è un concetto che invece passa attraverso la sincerità, però siamo sicuri che è meglio conoscere sempre tutta la verità, o basta una verità addomesticata???
Se ti do la libertà di uscire con un uomo che so che ti piace, ho davvero bisogno di sapere che ci sei andata a letto assieme??? Posso già immaginarlo senza averne conferme, senza farti il terzo grado, senza rodermi il fegato per sapere se è stato più bravo o più dolce.......

Il PATTO è fatto tra due persone e non tutti i patti sono uguali


p.s.
io comunque ho tradito il mio patto, quindi non sto parlando di me


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

*Lancy*

Per me quello non e' possesso... appena mi viene la definizione in italiano te lo dico... oggi c'ho il cervello che lavora male... in ingleseti direi  "mind games"... che si avvicinano piu' all'abuso che al possesso


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti Lancy... il tradimento spesso denuncia una mancanza...diciamo che qualcosa VA cambiata... e non parlo di tradimenti alla carlona tipo "ogni lasciata/o e' persa/o"... parlo ad esempio del tuo tradimento... qualcosa nel rapporto con tuamoglie VA cambiata e in due dovreste lavorareper questo cambiamento che e' EVIDENTEMENTE necessario... seil cambiamento non avviene la relazione marito e moglie non e' completa... ti diro' per me proprio la relazione non sussiste, si nutre di ricordi e si strascita nel tempo per abitudine...
> 
> Poi c'e' chi trova l'amante stampella che ogni tanto tira la testa fuori dal sacco... ma giusto per lamentarsi... spesso il traditore messo alle strette sceglie la vecchia via...


Tra me e mia moglie qualcosa va cambiata, è probabile. Non riusciamo più ad intenderci, ma il drammatico è che non riesco a capire se a lei sta bene questa cosa perchè anche lei ha raggiunto la rassegnazione. Forse nel nostro disagio abbiamo raggiunto lo stato di equilibrio dove ormai sappiamo cosa possiamo fare, siamo vaccinati e accettiamo questo stato di cose perchè alla fine sappiamo che il fondo lo abbiamo toccato, quindi niente di peggio può succedere


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tra me e mia moglie qualcosa va cambiata, è probabile. Non riusciamo più ad intenderci, *ma il drammatico è che non riesco a capire se a lei sta bene questa cosa perchè anche lei ha raggiunto la rassegnazione*. Forse nel nostro disagio abbiamo raggiunto lo stato di equilibrio dove ormai sappiamo cosa possiamo fare, siamo vaccinati e accettiamo questo stato di cose perchè alla fine sappiamo che il fondo lo abbiamo toccato, quindi niente di peggio può succedere


Ecco questo per me si chiama di nuovo "mind games"... ma credo di avertelo gia' detto


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cerca di capirmi non ti accuso, sto solo dicendo che visto che hai avuto un episodio di tradimento e lo ponevi come tua esperienza.... per come lo hai descritto si è trattato di un tradimento più o meno motivato e unico, senza ripetizioni!!!
> Tutto qui
> Bruja


 
Tutti i tradimenti sono "MOTIVATI", lo sai meglio di me, sta poi a noi metabilizzarlo ed accettarlo. Ciò non toglie che il primo tradimento fa sempre molto male perchè ti coglie impreparato e ti assicuro che quando capitò a me, che stavo andando contro tutta la mia famiglia per quel progetto comune, non è stato facile venirne a conoscenza. Ci sono anche altri retroscena che non voglio raccontare, ma che hanno aggravato il tradimento che ho subito, quindi non è stata una passeggiata per me dimenticare.........


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici che non è stato necessario mentire all'amante...... non sò come leggere questa frase. Non mentire ad una parte dimostra due cose, che a quella portavi più rispetto che a tua moglie e che eravate perfettamente d'accordo su come ingannarla!
> Forse non volevi lasciare tua moglie come hai detto, ma certo in fatto di rispetto hai dei parametrti piuttosto scombinati!
> Bruja


 
Lo sapevo che arrivavi li!!!!
No, non ho dovuto mentire all'amante non per maggiore rispetto, ma perchè avevo chiarito prima le regole che avrei addottato nella relazione quando ancora lei non sapeva di essere innamorata di me. Anzi, ricordo che quando dissi quelle cose lei mi prese per matto perchè non aveva nessuna intenzione di avere una storia con me e di tradire suo marito!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bello sto thread...brava Crotala


EHI SCUSA UN PO, ma sono io che lo sto tenendo in piedi questo THREAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Finalmente........*

............ ci siamo arrivati.
Tutti possiamo tradire e tutti abbiamo un prezzo.............. non sono una materialista incallita e credo cher sia vero!
Quewllo che andrebbe valutato appunto è il prezzo non nel senso che ne valga la pena, ma del pagamento a posteriori di un tradimento che poteva essere risolto con "poca spesa".
Faccio l'ultimo esempio e poi chiudo perchè sarebbe interessante sviscerare altri tradimenti altrettanto significativi, ma se la storia fin qui analizzata fosse stata comnpiuta, vissuta e conclusa normalmente avrebbe avuto l'esito che tutti conosciamo, sarebbe rientrata tranquillamente nei ranghi poiichè l'idea è che si sia di fronte a persone comunque responsabili. Purtroppo l'insistenza, l'ammissione di menzogna solo verso una parte, la conseguente protezione e, alla fine, la ovvia presa di coscienza che tanto sarebbe stata una storia fine a sè stessa ha fatto sì che dall'altra parte si sia creato, almeno questa è la mia opinione, uno zoccolo duro di resistenza a cedere ed a essere sempre a disposizione del riuristino della coppia.   
Si ha un bel dire che c'è sempre un concorso di colpa, questo andava bene ante storia, dopo le carte sono cambiate.
Non è possibile che chi ha tanto costruito contro, speri che l'altra parte lo aiuti a demolire il vecchio muro e  ne erga subito un'altro pieno di luce, colori e buoni propositi.  Io ho detto spesso che per un tradimento servono due anni di sedimento.... a far data dalla fine reale della storia, ma se ci sono i presupposti di pazienza, affetto e consolazione per il pregresso.  Non sò, la sensazione è che poichè di questo tradimento c'era bisogno, nessuno debba lamentarsene ancora, lo si ingoia e si deve anche ringraziare che la cosa sia finita.  Purtroppo quella storia è fnita perchè non c'era storia ed era un cerotto messo sulle insoddisfazioni di entrambi.... pagate comunque dalla moglie di lui.
Il problema non è separarsi o stare insieme, è che lui ha detto che alla luce di ciò che è costato lo rifarebbe......  e questo fa pensare circa la capacità di apprendimento dai propri errori.  Rifarebbe che? Tornerebbe a demolire la propria immagine, a proteggere una che aveva altri modi per risolvere i suoi problemi (quando si hanno, se rammento bene meno di 30 anni, un marito che non è quello che si sperava e non si hanno figli) si trova il coraggio di ricominciare  da capo..............qui lo diciamo tutti i giorni. Tornerebbe a mentire a sè stesso, alla moglie (all'amante no, per carità .... non ce n'è motivo) per ritrovarsi con una situazione che oggi non sa bene dove vada?
Scusate la franchezza, ma la moglie non sarà una santa e sarà anche una che ha delle faccende irrisolte, ma alla luce di quello che leggo spesso qui dentro, questa donna, anche rammentando quello che disse lui a suo tempo della loro realtà quortidiana, è certo una che ha i controcoglioni! 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*Ma a chi la racconti?*

Sono mesi che ti racconti e i frequentatori storici conoscono bene la tua posizione, ma tu insisti che il tradimento è stato agito per "farti stare bene", a scopo terapeutico.
Ma visto che ancora ne parli e cerchi ragioni, che i nodi del tuo matrimonio non si sono sciolti ...mi domando a chi ha fatto bene questa vicenda... A tua moglie no, al tuo matrimonio no e a te non ha fatto bene di certo!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

*P/R*

Magari un po' di bene a Lancy il tradimento l'ha fatto... ma niente dettagli...pleazzzzz 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























PS: notte bestiario vario che domani ho un'altra giornata di lavoro in ciabatte


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Magari un po' di bene a Lancy il tradimento l'ha fatto... ma niente dettagli...pleazzzzz*



NOOOOOOoooooooooo io sono curiosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi piacerebbe sapere dei benefici ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2007)

*Ma no*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari un po' di bene a Lancy il tradimento l'ha fatto... ma niente dettagli...pleazzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con la Kelly le ciabatte non vanno!


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi prendi in giro??????
> 
> Io non ho parlato di tradimento per "*ripicca/dispetto/puntiglio/rivalsa/**rappresaglia*", ma di tradimento per necessità, stato confusionale, insoddisfazioni, depressione, bisogno di autostima, ecc......


E la tua donna/moglie/compagna cosa ci stava affare al tuo fianco?!

Perche' non ti sei aperto con Lei, spiegando i Tuoi disagi/necessita'/bisogni?!


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*qui ti volevo...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai ragione, la domanda è assurda, ma doveva essere provocatoria perchè troppe persone sono ARCISICURE di non tradire e io ormai non sono più sicuro di niente.
> 
> E' stupenda la tua risposta perchè appunto anche tu ammetti che niente è PER SEMPRE, ecco perchè mi chiamo fuori, ovvero la mia storia non è "da salvare", voglio solo salvare il concetto che si può tradire perchè siamo umani


 
Certo che è stupenda la risposta di Persa perchè ammettendo un dato di fatto generale permette soprattutto a chi tradisce di assolversi grazie al suo lato umano e quindi fallibile.
Se niente è per sempre non sarebbe "intelligente" cercare si rinnovarsi e di trovare altre fonti di interesse ravvivando un rapporto senzsa adagiarsi sul fatto che siccome dall'altra parte non si muove foglia allora tanto vale arrangiarsi. Mi sta bene che ci sia connivenza nel compiere un tradimento; passiva in chi lo subisce e attiva in chi lo fa, ma non avalliamo che siccome nulla è per sempre, il tradimento va messo in conto. Tant'è che chi riesce a non tradire viene tacciato come chi non è mai stato indotto in tentazione e non come chi ha resistito per sè stesso e per la coppia stessa. Circa il famoso prezzo.... aveva solo capito che non ne valeva la pena, e spesso non ne vale mai la pena!
E' ineguagliabile vedere come si cerchi di fare una regola generale su qualcosa che ci torna comodo per non ammettere che le eccezioni, che certo confermano la regola, dimostrano però che la volontà e l'uomo in sè sa trovare, se vuole, strade compensative diverse.
Ma inutile recriminare mi si risponderebbe che quello che si cerca non lo si trova più nerll'altra parte e quindi inutile perdere tempo..... ma la vera risposta è che non si sa, non si vuole o non ci si impegna.............cosa che invece facciamo benissimo con le novità attraenti di una consolazione tanto disponibile quanto pelosa.

Dirò ora una cosa che esula dal presente fatto e vale per tutti..... che tutti sapete ma a cui non fate mai caso. Quello che avete trovato nella moglie, nel marito nei fidanzati è un amore o un innamoramento spontaneo e sorgivo...........quello degli amanti è nel 90% dei casi indotto da ricerca di compensazione, evasione e svago.......... pensate, riflettete perchè è sulla qualità di questi sentimenti che dovreste farvi tutti delle domande quando trattate un triangolo o un tradimento in genere.
Va beh.... non è che abbia troppa fiducia nel genere umano, ma chissà, il seme sella densibilità, del rispetto, della considerazione e delle benevolenza non è certamente perduto, e se se ne ha la volontà, recuperarlo è solo una questione di scelta.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con la Kelly le ciabatte non vanno!


Non ti far confondere quella ion ciabatte non va neppure in bagmno se sà che qualcuno potrebbe vederla ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


Letty
Notte jena ciabattona... come se la passa la jena junior? Le hai già dato le chiavi di casa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> EHI SCUSA UN PO, ma sono io che lo sto tenendo in piedi questo THREAD!!!!!!!





















lancillotto non piu' stanco ,ma 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ti hanno tirato via la pelle 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e due... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ora vedrete che scomparirà per altri 12 mesi.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ti far confondere quella ion ciabatte non va neppure in bagmno se sà che qualcuno potrebbe vederla .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jena iunior abbatte la porta con un colpo di testa oramai


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

*Ragazze ...*

... ma non e' che lo stiamo trapazzando troppo a Lancillotto?


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lancillotto non piu' stanco ,ma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, e' cosi che fa lui?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*abbiamo trasmesso: Il traviato*



Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che è stupenda la risposta di Persa perchè ammettendo un dato di fatto generale permette soprattutto a chi tradisce di assolversi grazie al suo lato umano e quindi fallibile.
> Se niente è per sempre non sarebbe "intelligente" cercare si rinnovarsi e di trovare altre fonti di interesse ravvivando un rapporto senzsa adagiarsi sul fatto che siccome dall'altra parte non si muove foglia allora tanto vale arrangiarsi. Mi sta bene che ci sia connivenza nel compiere un tradimento; passiva in chi lo subisce e attiva in chi lo fa, ma non avalliamo che siccome nulla è per sempre, il tradimento va messo in conto. Tant'è che chi riesce a non tradire viene tacciato come chi non è mai stato indotto in tentazione e non come chi ha resistito per sè stesso e per la coppia stessa. Circa il famoso prezzo.... aveva solo capito che non ne valeva la pena, e spesso non ne vale mai la pena!
> E' ineguagliabile vedere come si cerchi di fare una regola generale su qualcosa che ci torna comodo per non ammettere che le eccezioni, che certo confermano la regola, dimostrano però che la volontà e l'uomo in sè sa trovare, se vuole, strade compensative diverse.
> Ma inutile recriminare mi si risponderebbe che quello che si cerca non lo si trova più nerll'altra parte e quindi inutile perdere tempo..... ma la vera risposta è che non si sa, non si vuole o non ci si impegna.............cosa che invece facciamo benissimo con le novità attraenti di una consolazione tanto disponibile quanto pelosa.
> ...


 
un semino trallallà

due semini trallallà

tre semini tra-la-laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


-fine del secondo atto-


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ah, e' cosi che fa lui?


è un uomo impegnato crotala.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma non e' che lo stiamo trapazzando troppo a Lancillotto?


 

lui è amorevole ..è cosi nature...ha il coraggio di farsi strappare la pelle fino alla fine.


- lanci, la mancia, pleazzzzzzze-


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è un uomo impegnato *crotala*.


Intendi questa? 

http://www.soundcenter.it/images/crotala castagnette.jpg


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

*Lancillotto*

Suvvvia non fare cosi, torna qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  edddai


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intendi questa?
> 
> http://www.soundcenter.it/images/crotala castagnette.jpg


non proprio,quelli sono i piattini metallici strumenti  musicali.

Quando ci definiamo  crotale siamo meno generose...a quelli dei serpenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ci ispiriamo..


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non proprio,quelli sono i piattini metallici strumenti  musicali.
> 
> Quando ci definiamo  crotale siamo meno generose...a quelli dei *serpenti*
> 
> ...


a sonagli! ... mosica maestro (direbbe TOTO')


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> a sonagli! ... mosica maestro (direbbe TOTO')


 

esatto!!!

Mosica!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ............ ci siamo arrivati.
> Tutti possiamo tradire e tutti abbiamo un prezzo.............. non sono una materialista incallita e credo cher sia vero!
> Quewllo che andrebbe valutato appunto è il prezzo non nel senso che ne valga la pena, ma del pagamento a posteriori di un tradimento che poteva essere risolto con "poca spesa".
> Faccio l'ultimo esempio e poi chiudo perchè sarebbe interessante sviscerare altri tradimenti altrettanto significativi, ma se la storia fin qui analizzata fosse stata comnpiuta, vissuta e conclusa normalmente avrebbe avuto l'esito che tutti conosciamo, sarebbe rientrata tranquillamente nei ranghi poiichè l'idea è che si sia di fronte a persone comunque responsabili. Purtroppo l'insistenza, l'ammissione di menzogna solo verso una parte, la conseguente protezione e, alla fine, la ovvia presa di coscienza che tanto sarebbe stata una storia fine a sè stessa ha fatto sì che dall'altra parte si sia creato, almeno questa è la mia opinione, uno zoccolo duro di resistenza a cedere ed a essere sempre a disposizione del riuristino della coppia.
> ...


 

Ohibò Bruja, ma che hai capito????

Io ho detto "se rivessi quel momento di vita farei gli stessi errori", SE RIVIVESSI come conseguenza del fatto che ciò che ho fatto era l'unica cosa che potevo fare in quel momento, ovvero, non avevo possibilità di scegliere diversamente perchè non avevo occhi per vedere altro!!!!

Non ho detto, OGGI se rivivessi quella situazione LO RIPETEREI!!!!

Scusa, ma c'è una sostanziale differenza!!!

Se la cosa ancora non è chiara, dovendo vivere quel momento storico della mia vita senza conoscenza degli eventi come oggi li conosco, commetterei sempre quell'errore perchè NON POTEVO PREVEDERE NULLA!!!

L'esperienza insegna, infatti oggi sono lontano anni luce da quei pericoli anche se lo stato d'animo in cui vivo oggi è peggiore rispetto a quello di sette anni fa,


----------



## Old giulia (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ohibò Bruja, ma che hai capito????
> 
> Io ho detto "se rivessi quel momento di vita farei gli stessi errori", SE RIVIVESSI come conseguenza del fatto che ciò che ho fatto era l'unica cosa che potevo fare in quel momento, ovvero, non avevo possibilità di scegliere diversamente perchè non avevo occhi per vedere altro!!!!
> 
> ...


Scusa Lanci... ma come è finita la storia con l'amante?
Ma sei ancora a cosa con tua moglie?


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono mesi che ti racconti e i frequentatori storici conoscono bene la tua posizione, ma tu insisti che il tradimento è stato agito per "farti stare bene", a scopo terapeutico.
> Ma visto che ancora ne parli e cerchi ragioni, che i nodi del tuo matrimonio non si sono sciolti ...mi domando a chi ha fatto bene questa vicenda... A tua moglie no, al tuo matrimonio no e a te non ha fatto bene di certo!


 
Credo che chiuderò questa discussione, probabilmente non sono capace di esprimermi e non riesco a farmi intendere. La prossima volta che affronterò un simile argomento userò un nick diverso dato che si continua a pensare che io voglia assolvermi.

Non so quale pena vogliate infliggermi per potermi considerare finalmente un essere pensante che può elaborare anche altri concetti che NON SONO FIGLI DELLA MIA PERSONALE ESPERIENZA, ma solamente speculazione di pensiero.

Ho cercato di sottolineare questi concetti:
a) Ho tradito mia moglie
b) Ho tradito me stesso perchè alla fine ho fatto cose di cui mi vergogno
c) Ho iniziato un percorso per comprendere cosa ho fatto e perchè l'ho fatto
d) Dopo la mia analisi ho capito il PERCHE', ma non mi assolvo perchè anche se dal mio punto di vista non potevo farne a me, la MIA INTELLIGENZA doveva aiutarmi a comportarmi diversamente
e) Questa esperienza mi ha comunque insegnato molte cose
f) Questa esperienza mi ha comunque portato a comprendere come nella coppia da tempo esistesse un malessere di fondo che non riuscivamo a portare a galla
g) Preso coscienza di tutti questi fatti ho iniziato due nuovi percorsi, il primo atto a comprendere se il malessere in casa si potesse risolvere, il secondo per capire COSA VOGLIO ESSERE IN FUTURO
h) Oggi che comincio a capire cosa offro e cosa voglio, sto iniziando a confrontarmi per valutare il mio futuro e l'argomento di oggi parlava di tradimenti non ancora consumati, di ipotesi di tradimento per capire quanti davvero credono nella fedeltà, per stuzzicare voi su un tema che avete sempre affrontato da persone ferite.

Mi ritrovo sotto processo perchè continuata a credere che io mi vanti di aver tradito, perchè io faccia il FIGO a darmi mille giustificazioni e mille ragioni. Ripeto, probabilmente non sono capace di esprimermi, ma assolutamente non era questo che volevo dire............


SCUSATE IL MIO INTERVENTO


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E la tua donna/moglie/compagna cosa ci stava affare al tuo fianco?!
> 
> Perche' non ti sei aperto con Lei, spiegando i Tuoi disagi/necessita'/bisogni?!


 
Marì, stai parlando con uno che non aveva segreti con la moglie, uno che a vent'anni si è preso sulle spalle una famiglia già fatta e finita, che è andato in culo al mondo intero, andando a vivere da solo per impedire interferenze da parte dei famigliari: non venirmi a dire "tua moglie che ci stava a fare"!!!!

Se ho trovato/cercato conforto altrove era perchè ormai quel ruolo non era più svolto da mia moglie. Il problema è che non ho percepito subito questa mancanza perchè per un certo periodo il dovermi occupare di sua figlia ha assopito il problema. Quando la ragazza ha iniziato la sua vita, io mi sono ritrovato solo!!!!

MA NON VOGLIO FARE LA VITTIMA!!!!! Quindi vi prego, non andate a cercare la causa del mio tradimento: sono colpevole!!!!

Questo POST aveva un altro scopo e mi dispiace che continuate a vederlo come un fatto mio personale


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lancillotto non piu' stanco ,ma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti ci stavo ben pensando!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lui è amorevole ..è cosi nature...ha il coraggio di farsi strappare la pelle fino alla fine.
> 
> 
> - lanci, la mancia, pleazzzzzzze-


 
La censura mi impedisce di scrivere quello che ti direi di persona, affettuosamente parlando.

Certo, adoro farmi strapazzare, un po' meno essere frainteso. Questa è decisamente la cosa che più mi urta!

Davvero non so come fare per farmi capire, prova ad aiutarmi tu, sei ormai la mia unica boa


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Agosto 2007)

> SCUSATE IL MIO INTERVENTO


 

lanci ma che dici?!!!


io non scuso un bel niente e ti invito a non dire quelle stupidaggini che hai scritto!

Non so se riusciro' ad inviare questo intervento, la connessione non funziona, ma ti prego lanci, almeno io non ho mai pensato che tu ti volessi vantare, anzi..non saresti stato qui oggi, come mesi fa a farti strappare la pelle.

Lanci, mi sino spiegata vero? NON TI DEVI SCUSARE e non andare via.


Sei molto stanco...ecco tutto...


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Scusa Lanci... ma come è finita la storia con l'amante?
> Ma sei ancora a cosa con tua moglie?


 
Con l'amante è chiusa ormai da anni e mia moglie non ha mai voluto chiudere, quindi siamo sempre insieme. Ovvio che il rapporto viaggia tra alti e bassi anche perchè abbiamo sempre molti agenti di disturbo a partire da mia madre nostra ospite indesiderata, per proseguire con la sua che sarebbe stata anch'essa ospite indesiderata se non fosse che l'aggravio repentino della sua malattia ci ha obbligato al ricovero permanente, a passare da altri problemi che in una coppia che vive da oltre vent'anni assieme sono sempre presenti.

Viviamo insieme, dormiamo insieme (anche se non combiniamo quasi mai gli orari), il rapporto continua come sempre .........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*equivoci*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Credo che chiuderò questa discussione, probabilmente non sono capace di esprimermi e non riesco a farmi intendere. La prossima volta che affronterò un simile argomento userò un nick diverso dato che si continua a pensare che io voglia assolvermi.
> 
> Non so quale pena vogliate infliggermi per potermi considerare finalmente un essere pensante che può elaborare anche altri concetti che NON SONO FIGLI DELLA MIA PERSONALE ESPERIENZA, ma solamente speculazione di pensiero.
> 
> ...


Probabilmente la difficoltà di rendersi comprensibili non è solo tua, ma anche mia (e l'ho sperimentato anche su altri argomenti).
Io osservavo cche se ipotizzi che un tradimento possa essere terapeutico non si tratta del tuo caso perché non mi sembra che ti sia servito a risolvere i problemi che ti hanno portato a compierlo. Per quanto riguarda l'alleggerimento in una situazione di stress mi sembra sia stata ripagato a caro prezzo da te in seguito (e lo confermano i punti da te sopraesposti).
Per quanto riguarda l'argomento generale non credo che si possa enunciare un'idea senza verificare se nei casi in cui è stata attuata abbia sortito gli effetti previsti.
Nel tuo caso, ed era un caso definibile come terapeutico, non è avvenuto.
Poi se si tratta di relazioni di breve durata che non comportano coinvolgimento sentimentale, ma solo emotiva ed erotica, e che restano ignote al partner, molti traditori sostengono che siano terapeutiche per il rapporto.
Ma, da quel che scrivono qui coloro che lo praticano, non ne trovo nessun effetto positivo sul rapporto, in quanto la valutazione che viene fatta del matrimonio è sempre di un rapporto abitudinario e stanco senza stimoli con un conseguente ridotto investimento in tempo, impegno, fantasia, affetto ed erotismo.
Per quanto invece riguarda l'effetto terapeutico sul/la singolo/a che compie il tradimento ho qualche dubbio in quanto la gratificazione narcisistica viene spesso compensata o con sensi di colpa o con un'anestesia della coscienza che non riesco a considerare positiva.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lanci ma che dici?!!!
> 
> 
> io non scuso un bel niente e ti invito a non dire quelle stupidaggini che hai scritto!
> ...


 
In effetti la mia firma lo attesta......... sai benissimo che se sparisco è solo perchè non riesco a trovare il tempo per passare. In questi giorni ci sono perchè NON HO VOGLIA DI LAVORARE!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Probabilmente la difficoltà di rendersi comprensibili non è solo tua, ma anche mia (e l'ho sperimentato anche su altri argomenti).
> Io osservavo cche se ipotizzi che un tradimento possa essere terapeutico non si tratta del tuo caso perché non mi sembra che ti sia servito a risolvere i problemi che ti hanno portato a compierlo. Per quanto riguarda l'alleggerimento in una situazione di stress mi sembra sia stata ripagato a caro prezzo da te in seguito (e lo confermano i punti da te sopraesposti).
> Per quanto riguarda l'argomento generale non credo che si possa enunciare un'idea senza verificare se nei casi in cui è stata attuata abbia sortito gli effetti previsti.
> *Nel tuo caso, ed era un caso definibile come terapeutico, non è avvenuto*.
> ...


Avendo analizzato a fondo il mio caso, ti posso assicurare che non era definibile terapeutico perchè ho permesso al rapporto stesso di prendermi la mano. Non dico di averne perso il controllo, ma per un "errato codice d'onore" ho dato all'amante un eccessivo potere decisionale che ha condizionato troppo la mia vita.
Io ne ho avuti molti di benefici perchè ho potuto esprimere le mie doti che più amo: protezione e divulgazione!
Il prezzo è stato salatissimo perchè ho dovuto anche affrontare la parte più brutta di me stesso, ho fatto cose che non credevo di riuscire a fare, oltre ovviamente a dovermi confrontare con mia moglie e mia figlia che erano la mia vita.

Poteva essere terapeutico se avessi messo dei paletti più rigidi, ma non potevo prevedere lo sviluppo degli eventi, quando quella storia iniziò tutto pensavo tranne che di incontrarla di persona. Come più volte raccontato, quella ragazza l'ho incontrata la prima volta 8 mesi dopo averla conosciuta ed erano 7 mesi che a casa vivevo l'inferno. Il primo rapporto l'ho consumato un anno dopo.......... Non doveva finire così......


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Marì, stai parlando con uno che non aveva segreti con la moglie,


Anche mio marito



lancillotto ha detto:


> *uno che a vent'anni si è preso sulle spalle una famiglia già fatta e finita, che è andato in culo al mondo intero, andando a vivere da solo per impedire interferenze da parte dei famigliari:* non venirmi a dire "tua moglie che ci stava a fare"!!!!


 Anche su questo, uguale a mio marito ... quello sottolineato me lo sono chiesto e glielo chiesto ... mi ha risposto che si sentiva perso




lancillotto ha detto:


> Se ho trovato/cercato conforto altrove era perchè ormai quel ruolo non era più svolto da mia moglie. Il problema è che non ho percepito subito questa mancanza perchè per un certo periodo il dovermi occupare di sua figlia ha assopito il problema. Quando la ragazza ha iniziato la sua vita, io mi sono ritrovato solo!!!!


a Lui la molla e' scattata quando ha concluso 20anni di marina con tutti gli onori, mio figlio oramai finito gli studi si era accasato, mia madre riposava in pace ... ci spostammo negli USA (terra sua natia) e noi finalmente si ricominciava la nostra seconda vita con una casa gia' pagata al 75% ... il progetto comune era in fase di arrivo, ed e' li ch'e' scoppiata la bomba ... vogliamo chiamarla "Insoddisfazioni" sta bomba?
Egoismo? ... penso proprio di SI.




lancillotto ha detto:


> MA NON VOGLIO FARE LA VITTIMA!!!!! Quindi vi prego, non andate a cercare la causa del mio tradimento: sono colpevole!!!!
> 
> Questo POST aveva un altro scopo e mi dispiace che continuate a vederlo come un fatto mio personale


Questo post e' un po di tutti, quelli che hanno tradito e di quelli che sono stati traditi ... quindi scendi nella massa tra noi, niente protagonismo OK?

Quindi, una grande cazzata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*già*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Poteva essere terapeutico se avessi messo dei paletti più rigidi, ma* non potevo prevedere lo sviluppo degli eventi, quando quella storia iniziò tutto pensavo tranne che* di incontrarla di persona. Come più volte raccontato, quella ragazza l'ho incontrata la prima volta 8 mesi dopo averla conosciuta ed erano 7 mesi che a casa vivevo l'inferno. Il primo rapporto l'ho consumato un anno dopo.......... Non doveva finire così......


Ma sai che dicono tutti, o quasi, così?
Soprattutto perché l'amante è una persona che non si comporta seguendo una sceneggiatura, ma, nonostante patti chiari fin dall'inizio, poi si fa progetti tutti suoi (anche solo in base alla sua propria posologia della terapia...) e cerca di pilotare la relazione dove vuole utilizzando tutti i mezzi...
La garanzia data dalla condizione di coniugato/a del/la compagno/a di tradimento non garantisce nulla perché "al cuor non si comanda" e si può decidere di mantenare il rapporto dentro i limiti prestabili e ..non riuscirci, come non ci sei riuscito tu ...o mio marito che è partito pensando di viversi un'avventura gratificante per la propria autostima da chiudere in pochi mesi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche mio marito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non conosco il tuo metro di giudizio, ma ti lascio tranquillamente lo scettro di Giudice!


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

MICIA AGGIUSTA/ELIMINA QUEL LINK


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è necessario mentire all'amante (nel mio caso proprio non è successo), comunque ammiro la tua lealtà e ti auguro tutta la fortuna possibile perchè non debba mai trovarti di fronte ai dubbi che ho avuto io (ora sto nuovamente personalizzando la risposta). Secondo il tuo concetto oggi dovrei essere separato da mia moglie e comunque vivere solo perchè non avrei costituito una nuova convivenza; le farò leggere queste righe e poi ti riferirò il suo parere



Frena Lancy, forse non mi sono spiegato bene, quando ho parlato di scelta intendevo dire che si può decidere anche di chiudere la relazione, e rimanere con il partner ufficiale, se è questo che realmente si desidera ( mica sono TaR ).

E poi ti ho detto che non mi riferivo alla tua storia, parlavo in generale....


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non conosco il tuo metro di giudizio, ma ti lascio tranquillamente lo scettro di Giudice!


... e sbagli, perche io volevo capire ... la tua infedelta' e molto simile a quella di mio marito.

Scusami.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che dicono tutti, o quasi, così?
> Soprattutto perché l'amante è una persona che non si comporta seguendo una sceneggiatura, ma, nonostante patti chiari fin dall'inizio, poi si fa progetti tutti suoi (anche solo in base alla sua propria posologia della terapia...) e cerca di pilotare la relazione dove vuole utilizzando tutti i mezzi...
> La garanzia data dalla condizione di coniugato/a del/la compagno/a di tradimento non garantisce nulla perché "al cuor non si comanda" e si può decidere di mantenare il rapporto dentro i limiti prestabili e ..non riuscirci, come non ci sei riuscito tu ...o mio marito che è partito pensando di viversi un'avventura gratificante per la propria autostima da chiudere in pochi mesi...


Hai ragione su quanto affermi, ma devi sapere che il mio problema non era il "prevedere" cosa sarebbe successo, non mi ero posto il problema. In quel momento ero come l'ubriaco che sottovaluta il pericolo perchè ha i sensi ritardati, ero convinto di non far nulla di male, quindi che non dovevo correggere niente di ciò che facevo.

Ho avuto un comportamento infantile di fronte a quella situazione, in parte di sicuro causato dall'adolescenza che non ho vissuto da adolescente, ma da adulto. In un qualche modo di fronte a quella storia nuova sono tornato bambino senza rendermene conto e ho fatto tutte le cazzate che fanno i quattordicenni innamorati per la prima volta. Ecco perchè tutta quella storia non fa testo........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*sbagli*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai ragione su quanto affermi, ma devi sapere che il mio problema non era il "prevedere" cosa sarebbe successo, non mi ero posto il problema. In quel momento ero come l'ubriaco che sottovaluta il pericolo perchè ha i sensi ritardati, ero convinto di non far nulla di male, quindi che non dovevo correggere niente di ciò che facevo.
> 
> Ho avuto un comportamento infantile di fronte a quella situazione, in parte di sicuro causato dall'adolescenza che non ho vissuto da adolescente, ma da adulto. In un qualche modo di fronte a quella storia nuova sono tornato bambino senza rendermene conto e ho fatto tutte le cazzate che fanno i quattordicenni innamorati per la prima volta. Ecco perchè tutta quella storia non fa testo........


Ognuno è unico e unici sono i vissuti, non c'è dubbio.
Ma come per tutte le esperienze umane, c'è molto di più di quanto vogliamo ammettere che ci accomuna agli altri. Accade per la genitorialità, l'adolescenza, l'innamoramento ecc..
Non ho ancora sentito nessuno che nelle fasi inziali di avvicinamento al tradimento si renda conto delle conseguenze e faccia previsioni che poi si rivelino corrette...soprattutto quando non prevede che da un gioco confidenziale/seduttivo si arrivi al tradimento prima e a una relazione poi.
Sì forse qualcuno di qui è passato (e qualcono è rimasto..in quanche modo...) ma chi prevede chiaramente ...si ferma...
In quanto alla tua autodiagnosi di esperienza adolescenziale tardiva non credo che sia tanto unica ...ad esempio è applicabile anche questa a mio marito.
Del resto non conosco molti uomini che abbiano avuto un'adolescenza ricca di esperienze, emozioni e amori ...almeno quelli sinceri


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Agosto 2007)




----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


*?*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*boh*



Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Non mi sono accorta di nulla.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *?*


 




ehhhh...Bruja parlava di due anni..tre anni...per perdonare...

ma come si fa a quatificare?

e se i due non bastassero?


*Lei cosa vorrebbe che lui NON FA O CHE NON E', mi chiedo.*

lanci, glielo hai mai chiesto?


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ehhhh...Bruja parlava di due anni..tre anni...per perdonare...
> 
> ma come si fa a quatificare?
> 
> ...


Ho il sospetto che di averlo perdonato poco dopo ... ma ancora ricordo dopo 4anni ...

Miciona il link che hai messo a pagina 19 fa difetto, e ha reso quella pagina mostruosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   provvedi dddai


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Agosto 2007)

provveduto,la connessione stasera è claudicante.


notte ragazzi.


un bacio a tutti, mi mancherete, domani parto...leggero' forse, di corsa, nei giorni prossimi.

A tutti una raccomandazione, fate il maggior danno che potete 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per la Vostra serenità.

micio.


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> provveduto,la connessione stasera è claudicante.
> 
> 
> notte ragazzi.
> ...








  divertiti bella!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno è unico e unici sono i vissuti, non c'è dubbio.
> Ma come per tutte le esperienze umane, c'è molto di più di quanto vogliamo ammettere che ci accomuna agli altri. Accade per la genitorialità, l'adolescenza, l'innamoramento ecc..
> Non ho ancora sentito nessuno che nelle fasi inziali di avvicinamento al tradimento si renda conto delle conseguenze e faccia previsioni che poi si rivelino corrette...soprattutto quando non prevede che da un gioco confidenziale/seduttivo si arrivi al tradimento prima e a una relazione poi.
> Sì forse qualcuno di qui è passato (e qualcono è rimasto..in quanche modo...) ma chi prevede chiaramente ...si ferma...
> ...


Necessita ancora una chiarificazione.

Io quando ho traditomi sentivo virtualmente solo e libero di tradire. Concettualmente io sapevo che per il rapporto che avevo con mia moglìe era peggio un tradimento mentale/sentimentale che fisico, il fatto è che in quel momento non mi importava nulla. Non so come, ne perchè, ma era come se vivessi solo, in un mio mondo e che non avessi responsabilità nei contronti di nessuno.

Quindi non ho tradito consapevole di tradire, e la cosa mi è sfuggita di mano, quando ho iniziato ho capito che stavo facendo un gioco pericoloso, ma ho deciso che lo avrei giocato fino in fondo. Della serie, non ho sottovalutato le conseguenze, le ho proprio ignorate.

Ecco perchè io non mi ci riconosco, ecco perchè non mi assolvo, ecco perchè quella storia ha preso la connotazione che tutti voi conoscete. 

Per fare un paradosso, posso dire che io mi sono sempre reputato un "gemelli" anomalo perchè i classici difetti dei gemelli io non li avevo, un bel giorno il mio gemello BRUTTO ha annullato completamente quello BUONO e mi ha fatto vivere una vita completamente diversa mostrandomi il mio lato peggiore. 

Oggi conosco le due facce della mia personalità


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ehhhh...Bruja parlava di due anni..tre anni...per perdonare...
> 
> ma come si fa a quatificare?
> 
> ...


 
Io gliel'ho chiesto, ma ancora oggi non sono riuscito a capire cosa davvero mia moglie voglia da me, a volte penso che nemmeno lei lo sappia.

Personalmente penso/temo che anche se a parole mi ha perdonato, il suo rancore lavori ancora sotto e non riesce davvero a liberarsi della rabbia e temo che l'unico percorso che riesce/riuscirà a fare, passi dall'indifferenza............


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Necessita ancora una chiarificazione.
> 
> Io quando ho traditomi sentivo virtualmente solo e libero di tradire. Concettualmente io sapevo che per il rapporto che avevo con mia moglìe era peggio un tradimento mentale/sentimentale che fisico, il fatto è che in quel momento non mi importava nulla. Non so come, ne perchè, ma era come se vivessi solo, in un mio mondo e che non avessi responsabilità nei contronti di nessuno.
> 
> ...


E vuoi dirmi che non e' la stronzata del secolo?

Hai confessato tu il tradimento, o lei ti ha scoperto?




Anche io sono Gemelli, pero IO le mazzeo quando fanno le stronzette


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

*Lancillotto*

Lancillo' va buon va ... aggio capito, statte buon uaglio'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e tanti auguri.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Agosto 2007)

..


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Agosto 2007)

> Quindi non ho tradito consapevole di tradire, e la cosa mi è sfuggita di mano, quando ho iniziato ho capito che stavo facendo un gioco pericoloso, ma ho deciso che lo avrei giocato fino in fondo. Della serie, non ho sottovalutato le conseguenze,* le ho proprio ignorate*


.


e questo lei lo sa. lo sente, lo ha vissuto...e come si fa a cancellare?

Lei deve fare i conti col fatto che tu l'hai ignorata.

Lanci...è molto sai....

ora scappo.


----------



## Old giulia (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Necessita ancora una chiarificazione.
> 
> *Io quando ho traditomi sentivo virtualmente solo e libero di tradire. Concettualmente io sapevo che per il rapporto che avevo con mia moglìe era peggio un tradimento mentale/sentimentale che fisico, il fatto è che in quel momento non mi importava nulla. Non so come, ne perchè, ma era come se vivessi solo, in un mio mondo e che non avessi responsabilità nei contronti di nessuno.*
> 
> ...


Questo l'ho avvertito anche io... mio marito ha fatto lo stesso... no, non si può dimenticare tanto meno perdonare, si può provare a condividere con un sentimento del genere (io ci sto provando)... ma forse è proprio per questo che non mi fido più totalmente.

PS:questa sera parto per la montagna... torno a settembre 
Fate i bravi!

Giulia 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Baci, Giulia


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*Già*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> e questo lei lo sa. lo sente, lo ha vissuto...e come si fa a cancellare?
> ...


 
Credo anch'io che sia questo lo zoccolo duro della questione e forse lei non ha sentito o avuto in seguito quello che si aspettava da lui........ chissà???
Comunque c'è una frase di Lancy che desidero riportare: 
"Con l'amante è chiusa ormai da anni e mia moglie non ha mai voluto chiudere, quindi siamo sempre insieme."
E' una strana frase molto fraintendibile.... se la moglie non ha voluto chiudere è perchè anche a lui stava bene o perchè ne ha subito la volontà?  Penso piuttosto che entrambi abbiano realizzato nonostante i malesseri irrisolti, che sarebbero stati peggio da separati che stando insieme; a volte ci sono situazioni e caratterialità che, nonostante un tradimento, solo con il/la partner stabile si riescono a far coesistere ed a rendere compatibili.
Comunque se ho malinteso qualcosa di questa vicenda chiedo scusa a Lancy, ma purtroppo la sua è una vicenda emblematica in cui sono ritrovabili molte connotazioni di storie analizzate recentemente.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*giulia*

Buone vacanze, rilassati, divertiti e torna in forma smagliante!!!
Un abbraccio
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*!*



giulia ha detto:


> Questo l'ho avvertito anche io... mio marito ha fatto lo stesso... no, non si può dimenticare tanto meno perdonare, si può provare a condividere con un sentimento del genere (io ci sto provando)... ma forse è proprio per questo che non mi fido più totalmente.
> 
> PS:questa sera parto per la montagna... torno a settembre
> Fate i bravi!
> ...


Vacanze serene a te e famiglia!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E vuoi dirmi che non e' la stronzata del secolo?
> 
> Hai confessato tu il tradimento, o lei ti ha scoperto?
> 
> ...


 
E' la stronzata del secolo!!!
Come più volte ho affermato, non mi vanto di ciò che ho fatto, dico soltanto che non avrei mai potuto fare diversamente e non perchè sono stronzo, ma perchè in quel momento ero completamente irragionevole.

Non ho confessato io il tradimento, ma ho fatto di tutto perchè fosse palese perchè non credevo di doverlo nascondere: tenevo il pc acceso con la posta e messenger attivo, ricevevo e inviavo molti sms, avevo atteggiamenti ed espressioni da EBETE, correvo al pc in ogni momento possibile (l'ho sempre fatto dato che era il mio lavoro, ma era diverso lo spirito), avevo sempre il telefono in mano........

Non ho capito la frase in neretto....


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> e questo lei lo sa. lo sente, lo ha vissuto...e come si fa a cancellare?
> ...


 
Nessuno chiede a lei di cancellare nulla!

Nella vita ho sempre soppesato le conseguenze prima di qualsiasi azione, quella è stata l'unica volta in cui ho fallito. Chiaro che chi mi ha conosciuto "perfetto" si sia trovata smarrita per quanto sia stato stolto il mio comportamento. Mia figlia mi ha aggredito dicendomi che "ho rotto l'immagine che lei aveva di me" e ti assicuro che mai parole sono state più dolorose per me, anche perchè non ho mai raccontato nulla a lei, ho deciso che le avrei spiegato la mia storia solo se lei lo avesse chiesto, ma non ho mai voluto obbligarla ad ascoltarmi, quindi quelle parole pesano perchè risuonano nella mia testa ogni volta che la guardo negli occhi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Questo l'ho avvertito anche io... mio marito ha fatto lo stesso... no, non si può dimenticare tanto meno perdonare, si può provare a condividere con un sentimento del genere (io ci sto provando)... ma forse è proprio per questo che non mi fido più totalmente.
> 
> PS:questa sera parto per la montagna... torno a settembre
> Fate i bravi!
> ...


 
Si, lo so anch'io. So quanto sia difficile conquistare la fiducia di qualcuno e come sia invece facilissimo perderla. La cosa che mi consola però è la discussione che ho avuto questa mattina con mia moglie dove lei stessa ha affermato che per quanto mi conosce, sa che ciò che mi è successo non accadrà mai più perchè è consapevole quanto io NON VOGLIA ESSERE DOMINATO DAI SENTIMENTI. Per essere più chiari, sono sempre stato troppo razionale per non capire che quel periodo che ho vissuto di totale irrazionalità non mi appartiene.....

p.s.
buone ferie, con l'augurio che tu riesca a trovare la giusta serenità.....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si, lo so anch'io. So quanto sia difficile conquistare la fiducia di qualcuno e come sia invece facilissimo perderla. La cosa che mi consola però è la discussione che ho avuto questa mattina con mia moglie dove lei stessa ha affermato che per quanto mi conosce, sa che ciò che mi è successo non accadrà mai più perchè è consapevole quanto io NON VOGLIA ESSERE DOMINATO DAI SENTIMENTI. Per essere più chiari, sono sempre stato troppo razionale per non capire che quel periodo che ho vissuto di totale irrazionalità non mi appartiene.....
> 
> p.s.
> buone ferie, con l'augurio che tu riesca a trovare la giusta serenità.....


Tua moglie e' una donna moooooolto furba


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo anch'io che sia questo lo zoccolo duro della questione e forse lei non ha sentito o avuto in seguito quello che si aspettava da lui........ chissà???
> Comunque c'è una frase di Lancy che desidero riportare:
> "Con l'amante è chiusa ormai da anni e mia moglie non ha mai voluto chiudere, quindi siamo sempre insieme."
> E' una strana frase molto fraintendibile.... se la moglie non ha voluto chiudere è perchè anche a lui stava bene o perchè ne ha subito la volontà? Penso piuttosto che entrambi abbiano realizzato nonostante i malesseri irrisolti, che sarebbero stati peggio da separati che stando insieme; a volte ci sono situazioni e caratterialità che, nonostante un tradimento, solo con il/la partner stabile si riescono a far coesistere ed a rendere compatibili.
> ...


 
Io ho sempre affermato che non avrei mai lasciato mia moglie, questa affermazioni l'ho fatta anche all'amante prima ancora che diventasse tale. Lei non capiva il perchè di quell'affermazione perchè non avevo motivi di dirlo a lei che non era ancora la mia amante e non sapeva ancora di essere innamorata, ma anche perchè percependo il mio disagio, non capiva cosa mi tenesse unito a lei. Io so solo che quella è stata sempre l'unica certezza che ho avuto.

Ancora oggi, con tutti i problemi che ho, non lascerò mai mia moglie a meno che non sia lei a volerlo, e se mi trovassi solo, non costituirei mai un'altra famiglia.

Spero di aver chiarito il tuo dubbio


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tua moglie e' una donna moooooolto furba


No, *E' MOLTO INTELLIGENTE*!!!

La furbizia non porta lontani..............


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> No, *E' MOLTO INTELLIGENTE*!!!
> 
> La furbizia non porta lontani..............


 
No l'intelligenza puo' non portare lontani... la furbizia porta moooolto lontani!

L'intelligenza da sola non basta, ma mi sa che tua moglie ha tutt'e due furbizia e intelligenza


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E' la stronzata del secolo!!!
> Come più volte ho affermato, non mi vanto di ciò che ho fatto, *dico soltanto che non avrei mai potuto fare diversamente e non perchè sono stronzo, ma perchè in quel momento ero completamente irragionevole.*


Io invece ti dico che, finche' non ammatterai almeno a te stesso in primis (col tempo anche a tua moglie, forse e' anche questo che sta aspettando) che sei stato irragionevolmente uno stronzo non ne uscirai da questa "Melassa" ... ammettilo, mio marito lo ha dovuto fare ... e sia chiaro che non ci sono vie di scampo, il rimorso si fara' vivo ed e' implacabile ... forse la mia vendetta sta nel suo rimorso.




lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ho confessato io il tradimento, ma ho fatto di tutto perchè fosse palese perchè non credevo di doverlo nascondere: tenevo il pc acceso con la posta e messenger attivo, ricevevo e inviavo molti sms, avevo atteggiamenti ed espressioni da EBETE, correvo al pc in ogni momento possibile (l'ho sempre fatto dato che era il mio lavoro, ma era diverso lo spirito), avevo sempre il telefono in mano........
> 
> * Non ho capito la frase in neretto....*


La frase in grassetto? ... eccola: Sono nata sotto il segno dei Gemelli (una gran casinara) in piu' sono la superstite di un parto trigemini che rincara la dose, accidenti se non e' e non e' stato cosi, povera mamma mia ... come unico esemplare, cio' da fare a cazzotti con tante parti di me ... ma io non demordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  picchio sodo le altre parti di me.

Mi sono capita?!


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si, lo so anch'io. So quanto sia difficile conquistare la fiducia di qualcuno e come sia invece facilissimo perderla. La cosa che mi consola però è la discussione che ho avuto questa mattina con mia moglie dove* lei stessa ha affermato che per quanto mi conosce, sa che ciò che mi è successo non accadrà mai più perchè è consapevole quanto io NON VOGLIA ESSERE DOMINATO DAI SENTIMENTI.* Per essere più chiari, sono sempre stato troppo razionale *per non capire che quel periodo che ho vissuto di totale irrazionalità non mi appartiene*.....
> 
> p.s.
> buone ferie, con l'augurio che tu riesca a trovare la giusta serenità.....


Tutto questo potebbe essere solo una sua pia illusione. E secondo me quel periodo ti appartiene in pieno, caro lanci! Questa frase (che anche io nella mia vita ho rivolto diverse volte a me stesso) non vuole dire nulla. A meno che tu non fossi posseduto da qualche maligna entità. Escludendo per laicità questa ipotesi...tu eri tu, quando soccombevi all'emozione...e quando in preda ad essa tradivi tua moglie.


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutto questo potebbe essere solo una sua pia illusione. E secondo me quel periodo ti appartiene in pieno, caro lanci! Questa frase (che anche io nella mia vita ho rivolto diverse volte a me stesso) non vuole dire nulla. A meno che tu non fossi posseduto da qualche maligna entità. Escludendo per laicità questa ipotesi...*tu eri tu,* quando soccombevi all'emozione...e quando in preda ad essa tradivi tua moglie.


... o meglio, lui e' anche quello.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*razionalità e sentimenti*

Mi sembra che è il punto su cui si sta discutendo in questi giorni.
Apro un thread


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... o meglio, lui e' anche quello.


Si certo, hai ragione...è anche quello. Ridurlo solo a quello non avrebbe alcun significato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo, hai ragione...è anche quello. Ridurlo solo a quello non avrebbe alcun significato.


Ma è lui che non è ancora riuscito a integrare le parti di sè...


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No l'intelligenza puo' non portare lontani... la furbizia porta moooolto lontani!
> 
> L'intelligenza da sola non basta, ma mi sa che tua moglie ha tutt'e due furbizia e intelligenza


Questa posso passartela.........


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io invece ti dico che, finche' non ammatterai almeno a te stesso in primis (col tempo anche a tua moglie, forse e' anche questo che sta aspettando) che sei stato irragionevolmente uno stronzo non ne uscirai da questa "Melassa" ... ammettilo, mio marito lo ha dovuto fare ... e sia chiaro che non ci sono vie di scampo, il rimorso si fara' vivo ed e' implacabile ... forse la mia vendetta sta nel suo rimorso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi sono spiegato!

Dicendo "non sono stronzo", non intendo dire che "non ho fatto lo stronzo". Tra i tanti difetti che mi riconosco, non ho l'atteggiamento falso verso le persone, non le inganno, non le sfrutto, non le controllo ne le manipolo benchè mi renda conto di averne la capacità. Ecco perchè dico che non sono stronzo.

Ovvio che ciò che ho fatto in quella situazione sia stato stronzo-bastardo.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutto questo potebbe essere solo una sua pia illusione. E secondo me quel periodo ti appartiene in pieno, caro lanci! Questa frase (che anche io nella mia vita ho rivolto diverse volte a me stesso) non vuole dire nulla. A meno che tu non fossi posseduto da qualche maligna entità. Escludendo per laicità questa ipotesi...tu eri tu, quando soccombevi all'emozione...e quando in preda ad essa tradivi tua moglie.


Io fino a quel giorno non ho mai affrontato la mia personalità maligna, ho sempre potuto mostrare la parte migliore di me. Anzi, all'inizio della storia ho addirittura esagerato nel mostrare il meglio!!!

Il mio lato negativo è scoppiato proprio perchè di fronte alla possibile perdita di quell'opportunità che nasceva, sono rimasto "annebbiato".

Esistono molti freni inibitori che ti consentono sempre la visione razionale in ogni situazione. Puoi non credermi perchè in fondo neanche mi conosci e la mia vita, soltanto io l'ho vissuta, ma conosco il significato di ciò che ho affermato riguardo i sentimenti.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... o meglio, lui e' anche quello.


Si, sono anche quello, l'ho giusto affermato a mia moglie questa mattina.

Il fatto è che allora non conoscevo quel lato della mia personalità, oggi lo conosco, ecco perchè posso dominarlo convivendoci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*occhio!*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Si, sono anche quello, l'ho giusto affermato a mia moglie questa mattina.
> 
> Il fatto è che allora non conoscevo quel lato della mia personalità, oggi lo conosco, ecco perchè posso dominarlo convivendoci


Guarda che le mogli (non dico la tua che può avere resistenze, remore, rancori, inibizioni, pudori, rassegnazioni) accettano quella parte, ma vogliono che i mariti la vivano con loro!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è lui che non è ancora riuscito a integrare le parti di sè...


 
No Persa/Ritrovata, oggi ci sono riuscito. Ci sono riuscito grazie a voi e al periodo che ho passato sul forum quest'inverno. In tutti questi mesi di assenza ho lavorato proprio per capire che non potevo rinnegare quella parte di me stesso. Inizialmente ci ho provato e mi sono ritrovato che avrei dovuto scegliere se essere il primo o il secondo, se essere bianco o nero, se buono o cattivo....................

Ho ricordato come la vita sia invece piena di tonalità di grigio e di molti colori!!!

Oggi SO che sono l'uno e l'altro e proprio dall'accettazione di questo fatto che posso controllare e dominare la mia essenza. Parole da stolto??? Forse si, forse sono un pazzo che crede di avere il dominio delle proprie emozioni e delle proprie azioni, peggio ancora, credo di poter controllare gli altri!

Sinceramente sono convinto che ho fatto un gravissimo errore, che dagli errori si impara e si cresce, che non ho ancora finito di farne, ma sono arcisicuro di aver vinto il conflitto che viveva in me.


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che è il punto su cui si sta discutendo in questi giorni.
> Apro un thread


E' meglio perchè credo che il vero problema sia il confrontare le proprie esperienze e sovrapporle alle scelte altrui............ stare nel matrimonio o lasciarlo dipende da cosa hai NEL matrimonio e cosa ti offre lasciarlo per stare solo o per stare CON l'altra parte che nel contesto temporale della scelta non può che essere vincente.    
E' il tempo a stabilire se la scelta è stata giusta, non le nostre sensazioni a caldo! E per quel che ho visto, la quasi totalità delle "nuove unioni" hanno spesso fatto i conti con gli stessi problemi avuti nella prima.... quando non di peggio.  L'innamoramento che fa fare scelte decisive a volte si comporta come un retrovirus........sul momento pare si goda ottima salute non ci sia nessun malessere, poi ti rendi conto che te lo sei appioppato a vita (come risultato decisionale)!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' meglio perchè credo che il vero problema sia il confrontare le proprie esperienze e sovrapporle alle scelte altrui............ stare nel matrimonio o lasciarlo dipende da cosa hai NEL matrimonio e cosa ti offre lasciarlo per stare solo o per stare CON l'altra parte che nel contesto temporale della scelta non può che essere vincente.
> *E' il tempo a stabilire se la scelta è stata giusta, non le nostre sensazioni a caldo!* E per quel che ho visto, *la quasi totalità delle "nuove unioni" hanno spesso fatto i conti con gli stessi problemi avuti nella prima.... quando non di peggio*. L'innamoramento che fa fare scelte decisive a volte si comporta come un retrovirus........sul momento pare si goda ottima salute non ci sia nessun malessere, poi ti rendi conto che te lo sei appioppato a vita (come risultato decisionale)!
> Bruja


Sulla rossa concordo totalmente...sulla nera...........forse è così....ma non vale la pena provare a smentirla, se la prima non funziona più come vorresti? Chissà, forse no...è un po' il dilemma dell'essere o non essere di cui parlava Chen un po' di tempo fa.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sulla rossa concordo totalmente...sulla nera...........forse è così....ma non vale la pena provare a smentirla, se la prima non funziona più come vorresti? Chissà, forse no...è un po' il dilemma dell'essere o non essere di cui parlava Chen un po' di tempo fa.


 
Il problema non e' mettere in discussione la vecchia relazione... il problema e' non metterla in discussione per i motivi sbagliati... ossia una nuova relazione che, alla lunga riportebbe gli stessi difetti della prima se non peggio.... e credo che sia in parole poverissime quello che intendeva Bruja...

L'essere o non essere funge se non relazionato ad altri.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il problema non e' mettere in discussione la vecchia relazione... il problema e' non metterla in discussione per i motivi sbagliati... ossia una nuova relazione che, alla lunga riportebbe gli stessi difetti della prima se non peggio.... e credo che sia in parole poverissime quello che intendeva Bruja...
> 
> L'essere o non essere funge se non relazionato ad altri.


NULLA esisterebbe senza anche un pur minimo relazionamento ad altri. Ricorda gli alberi che cadono in silenzio!!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il problema non e' mettere in discussione la vecchia relazione... il problema e' non metterla in discussione per i motivi sbagliati... ossia una nuova relazione che, alla lunga riportebbe gli stessi difetti della prima se non peggio.... e credo che sia in parole poverissime quello che intendeva Bruja...
> 
> L'essere o non essere funge se non relazionato ad altri.


 
Parole "riccastre" cara la mia jenetta!!!  Infatti non è un giudizio di merito o di morale il mio ma solo, purtroppo, la rilevazione di molti esempi visti che, come ben dici, forse si sono separati ed hanno formato nuove unioni con i presupposti sbagliati, visto che si sono ritrovati con due risultati parimenti infruttuosi. Chiaro che poi ogni testa unì'idea ed un'azione, ma avere presente questa possibilità credo aiuti la consapevolezza......nulla di più o di meno!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> NULLA esisterebbe senza anche un pur minimo relazionamento ad altri. Ricorda gli alberi che cadono in silenzio!!!


Senti c'ho gia' le ciabatte... se venissi a lavoro con la vestaglia da camenra magari inizierebbero anche a preoccuparsi... vedi di non innervosirmi con gli alberi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Molti infatti per me rimane un'utopia bella e buona!!! Potrai continuare a metterti in discussione in questo modo per tutto il resto della tua vita... nelle relazioni ci sara' sempre qualcosa che manca... sempre.

Potrai provare a smentire la frase ROSSA di Bruja a vita... e ti assicuro che se la smentissi sara' solo quando il tuo amico Willy avra' smesso di funzionare!!!!... il pensiero non consideriamolo va!!!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti c'ho gia' le ciabatte... se venissi a lavoro con la vestaglia da camenra magari inizierebbero anche a preoccuparsi... vedi di non innervosirmi con gli alberi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedrai come fioccheranno le proposte quanto dalla vestaglia passerai al baby doll  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gli alberi silenziosi sono importanti...anche se hai ragione, innervosiscono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Infatti Willy e Pussy sono la prova lampante che volenti o meno, siamo sempre allacciati in relazioni col resto del mondo...e che la pretesa oggettività e indipendenza dagli altri è solo una chimera. La funzione d'onda deve collassare


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedrai come fioccheranno le proposte quanto dalla vestaglia passerai al baby doll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avevo pensato di scrivere pigiama..ma io non uso  il pigiama 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok Molti... pero' non cerchiamo di filosofare sugli ormoni... a me va bene, anzi benissimo essere animala... pero' cerco di non ricamarci sopra... gli alberi cadono comunque e' cosi' necessario smerigliarsele col RUMORE?


Ti amo infame


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*moltimodi*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedrai come fioccheranno le proposte quanto dalla vestaglia passerai al baby doll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sai che mi sto preoccupando???
Stai parlando di relazioni passionali o sentimentali in politichese"..... brutto segno!!!
Con uno come te non c'è tempo per collassare, si implode subito!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avevo pensato di scrivere pigiama..ma io non uso il pigiama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... due goccie di profumo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non volevo ricamarci sopra...solo dire che l'analisi di una situazione, di qualunque situazione della vita, con la pretesa dell'esclusione di ciò che abbiamo intorno è velleitaria.
Ci possiamo provare, ci possiamo anche andar vicino e raccontarcela...ma l'intreccio col resto è ineliminabile. Nessuna filosofia volta a giustificare la nostra conclamata animalità, per carità...come dici tu gli alberi cadono e se ne fottono, con o senza rumore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se non lo fossi, non mi ameresti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e vale anche per me, bastarda di una iena


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai che mi sto preoccupando???
> Stai parlando di relazioni passionali o sentimentali in *politichese*"..... brutto segno!!!
> Con uno come te non c'è tempo per collassare, si implode subito!
> 
> ...


Intendi coca ed escort???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ormai il politichese si sta riducendo a quello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Prima il collasso, poi l'implosione...ed ecco pronto un bel buco nero. Che c'è di meglio parlando d'amore?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E che ciò la deriva fisica


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Intendi coca ed escort???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho di meglio, tanto per raccattare un po' di humor!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gl-7fbIrpQ&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho di meglio, tanto per raccattare un po' di humor!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gl-7fbIrpQ&mode=related&search=
> 
> Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok... due goccie di profumo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non uso profumo... grrrrr

Ipoteticamente parlando, se tu avessi lasciato tua moglie per l'altra... credi che realmente l' avresti lasciata per l'altra? Io son convinta di no... l'altra avrebbe giocato il ruolo della scialuppa di salvataggio... lascio mia moglie ma non saro' solo... Questo e' il motivo per cui non piazzo una scommessa su questi cavalli... il tutto indipendentemente dall rumore dell'albero


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non uso profumo... grrrrr
> 
> Ipoteticamente parlando, se tu avessi lasciato tua moglie per l'altra... credi che realmente l' avresti lasciata per l'altra? Io son convinta di no... l'altra avrebbe giocato il ruolo della scialuppa di salvataggio... lascio mia moglie ma non saro' solo... Questo e' il motivo per cui non piazzo una scommessa su questi cavalli... il tutto indipendentemente dall rumore dell'albero


E vabbè...ma non usi nulla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se avessi lasciato mia moglie, e sottolineo se....non l'avrei lasciata _solo_ per l'altra. Ma chiariamoci letti...l'altra è ineliminabile, ed una sua influenza sulla mia posizione e/o la mia velocità di uscita ( parafrasando Heisemberg e il suo principio) dal matrimonio sarebbe comunque innegabile. Ci si può girare intorno milioni di anni, ma è così.
Sta poi a noi capire quanto potere ha questa interazione sulla nostra scelta. Detto per inciso comunque, non sottovaluterei l'importanza di una scialuppa di salvataggio, quando la nave affonda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Chi lo fa, non si è mai trovato in acqua in mezzo all'oceano. 
Concordo sul fatto che scommettere su queste situazioni è perdente in partenza.
Con buona pace dell'albero


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E vabbè...ma non usi nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia' ma rimane pur sempre una scialuppa di salvataggio... non una nave 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... appena arrivi a terra capitano, ti verra' affidata un'altra nave... non rimarrai mai il capitano di una scialuppa di salvataggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	






La parte in nero e' innegabile.

Senti lo bruciamo sto' caxxo di albero che a me le ha belle che rotte?


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' ma rimane pur sempre una scialuppa di salvataggio... non una nave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok vado a prendere la benzina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo...puoi finire in acqua, o puoi arrampicarti su una scialuppa...ma se sei fortunato può anche passare una nave


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok vado a prendere la benzina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porto su sirboni... almeno mangiamo


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porto su sirboni... almeno mangiamo


Ci facciamo il sugo per le pappardelle...e un bel fiasco di cannonau  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A proposito...hai visto, pare proprio che siano riusciti a scoprire il motivo  dell'incredibile longevità del centro sardegna...è proprio il vitigno cannonau. Ha caratteristiche uniche al mondo. Io l'ho sempre sospettato, aveva ragione D'Annunzio...dopo aver assaggiato il Nepente di Oliena, voleva bere solo quello


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci facciamo il sugo per le pappardelle...e un bel fiasco di cannonau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lascia stare d'Annunzio va... che lui avrebbe bevuto di tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ottimo... ora stappo la bottiglia che ho a casa... tanto per rallegrare un'altra giornata di m@#*a


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*hem hem*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Lascia stare d'Annunzio va... che lui avrebbe bevuto di tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusate se m'insinuo.... ma D'Annunzio più che bersi di tutto si è anche scopato di tutto! Va beh.... mi ritiro ma non prima di avervi detto che vfossi in voi non lo brucerei quell'albero.... sapete quando si lascia la nave, scialuppa a parte può servire anche un buon tronco d'albero... con una differenza che siccome non "imita" la forma di una nave non ne pretende neppure "il pedaggio"!!!!!
Felice sera bella gente
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (15 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusate se m'insinuo.... ma D'Annunzio più che bersi di tutto si è anche scopato di tutto! Va beh.... mi ritiro ma non prima di avervi detto che vfossi in voi non lo brucerei quell'albero.... sapete quando si lascia la nave, scialuppa a parte può servire anche un buon tronco d'albero... con una differenza che siccome non "imita" la forma di una nave non ne pretende neppure "il pedaggio"!!!!!
> Felice sera bella gente
> Bruja


 
veramente mi risulta che abbia anche mangiato di tutto..........


----------



## Bruja (15 Agosto 2007)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> veramente mi risulta che abbia anche mangiato di tutto..........


Il solito pignolo!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> veramente mi risulta che abbia anche mangiato di tutto..........


Non si faceva mancare nulla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




D'altronde, la filosofia dell'Azione, senza altro scopo che quello che trova in se stessa...agire senza rimanere legato a ciò che fai, ti porta a provare qualunque cosa.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non si faceva mancare nulla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia'... pero' cencedimi qualche riserva sul farsi cacare sul petto...

Mi scuso per il francesismo mattuttino 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giorno gente


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia'... pero' cencedimi qualche riserva sul farsi cacare sul petto...
> 
> Mi scuso per il francesismo mattuttino
> 
> ...


Riserva che faccio mia, cara letti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma il Vate era fatto così, un esteta anche della merda...d'altronde con tutto quello che ha combinato alla povera Duse...tante ti mandano a cacare metaforicamente, lei lo fece davvero. Il problema? A lui piaceva...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Agosto 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Raccolgo il guanto di sfida della tua provocazione e mi accingo alla singolar tenzone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....sempre


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Intanto rispondo a Lancy che tanto solertemente mi informa che il thread non ha avuto seguito, forse a causa di ferie o di svogliatezza. Poco conta, alla fine lo scritto resta, dalle ferie si torna e l'argomento è sempre attuale!
> Passiamo al seguito; mi pare che molti abbiano già risposto in modo articolato, ma trovo che Fabrizio, a cui auguro buone ferie, abbia detto una frase illuminante.... per terapeutico che sia il tradimento, è vero che il rischio di perdere capra e cavoli è sempre presente.
> Sapete io ho capito dai numerosi interventi sull'argomento letti sul forum che il tradimento a volte è anche agevolato dal fatto che si ha la percezione che dall'altra parte ci siano poche chances per andarsene! Proprio gli impegni e le situazioni di "doveri", di contrasti, di economia e di indipendenza possono giocare un ruolo ingfluente sulla scelta dei traditi.
> Faccio un semplice esempio preso dal post di Lancy, se la "moglie" che non sappiamo cosa pensasse, avesse avuto la forza, la possibilità o semplicemente la rivendicazione di lasciarlo al suo tradimento terapeutico.... come credete sarebbe andata? Forse l'altra avrebbe trovato a sua volta il coraggio di mettersi con lui? Forse lui avrebbe rimpianto a vita la perdita della moglie? Forse lei superato il momento nero avrebbe trovato una strada più saddisfacente? Forse il malessere di lui era dovuto a quello che dicevo avanti... un mancato progetto, una mancata realizzazione, e la solucione o la risposta avrebbe dovuta essere data dalla moglie che forse aveva le stesse mancate proiezioni di quello che avrebbe voluto dalla vita a due.
> ...


.....che pensa di sè stessa la tua amica???


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma scusa lanci, mica ti ha costretto col la pistola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....se i pezzi del puzzle vanno a posto tutti...non ne cerchi in una scatola diversa......


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....sempre


Credo che tu sia assolutamente certa di quello che affermi..... ma nella vita è un attimo stare dall'altra parte della barricata, specie quando ad una relazione, matrimonio o fidanzamento ci si tiene e si scopre un tradimento! 
Quando si E' da quella parte capita di fare un'analisi diversa per ovvie contingenze, e non si discute tanto del fatto che ne sia valsa la pena di levarsi lo sfizio da parte del traditore, quanto del fatto che lo sfizio lo si pagherà ad usura.
Nessuno che io abbia sentito, post scoperta, mi ha detto che ne era valsa la pena..... nessuno!!!  Ovvio che se la si fa franca, vale sempre la pena, dal momento che si è allineati su quella direttiva....
Io mi rallegro della tua certezza, ma non abbandonerei con troppa disinvoltura la possibilità di un dubbio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....se i pezzi del puzzle vanno a posto tutti...non ne cerchi in una scatola diversa......


 
Certo si può fare a patto che si sappia che ci si è messa una pezza....
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> *Vuoi dire che tua moglie è stata complice del tuo tradimento*?
> Cose da pazzi!
> Io quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito gli ho detto... scegli, liberamente, o quella strada o questa, nessuno lo ha costretto a rimanere.
> La porta era aperta...
> ...


.....ma non si può pensare una volta tanto che la metà della coppia tradita è sempre complice del tradimento???
io non credo che in una coppia che funzioni bene  ci sia lo spazio per cercare qualcosa di diverso altrove sia a livello di giochi tra le lenzuola che di scambi inellettuali....sarò sciocca banale inesperta ingenua....ma la vedo così.....
purtroppo mi sa che nella maggior parte delle coppie che scoppiano - e poi ritornano insieme, ma non è mai un vero ritornare....perchè la fiducia è tosta a recuperarsi- manca la voglia di parlare di dirsi tutto in faccia di cercare sempre di darsi la mano per vedere se è possibile continuare a camminare nella stessa direzione e aspettare l'altro se è più lento a camminare e sembra nn seguire i nstri ritmi.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo si può fare a patto che si sappia che ci si è messa una pezza....
> Bruja


....esperienza personale saggia bruja?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*...*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....ma non si può pensare *una volta tanto* che la metà della coppia tradita è sempre complice del tradimento???
> io non credo che in una coppia che funzioni bene ci sia lo spazio per cercare qualcosa di diverso altrove sia a livello di giochi tra le lenzuola che di scambi inellettuali....sarò sciocca banale inesperta ingenua....ma la vedo così.....
> purtroppo mi sa che nella maggior parte delle coppie che scoppiano - e poi ritornano insieme, ma non è mai un vero ritornare....perchè la fiducia è tosta a recuperarsi- manca la voglia di parlare di dirsi tutto in faccia di cercare sempre di darsi la mano per vedere se è possibile continuare a camminare nella stessa direzione e aspettare l'altro se è più lento a camminare e sembra nn seguire i nstri ritmi.....


Una volta tanto sì ...sempre no...
In ogni caso il traditore ha la responsabilità di aver scelto la fuga solitaria e clandestina anziché il confronto e la soluzione ...questo perché se i problemi vi erano nella coppia non aveva interesse né convenienza a sviscerarli o perché tanto gravi non erano o di responsabilità propria e avrebbe dovuto rinunciare al ...diversivo


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una volta tanto sì ...sempre no...
> * In ogni caso il traditore ha la responsabilità di aver scelto la fuga solitaria e clandestina anziché il confronto e la soluzione ...questo perché se i problemi vi erano nella coppia non aveva interesse né convenienza a sviscerarli o perché tanto gravi non erano o di responsabilità propria e avrebbe dovuto rinunciare al ...diversivo*



... non fa una piega cio che hai detto/scritto.


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....che pensa di sè stessa la tua amica???


 
Pensa che ha fatto l'impossibile per fare funzionare il suo matrimonio, che ci ha messo cuore, anima ed impegno e che dall'altra parte ha trovato uno che dove poteva arraffava e si sbizzarriva..........  adesso sta semplicemente riprendendo la sua vita e la sua possibilità di realizzazione senza raccontarsela!  
Lo sa bene che ha scelto un compromesso, ma non lo ha fatto per spassarsela ma per non pagare ulteriormente con problemi, disagi e sconvolgimenti per i bimbi piccoli un errore che non è suo.
Ha pensato per un anno di separarsi, quella era la scelta primaria, ma il tempo ed il raziocinio le hanno suggerito di riprendersi almeno parte di quello che ha profuso nella famiglia anche se per molto tempo ha vissuto come una ragazza madre, tanto era tangibile l'assenza di lui (e non parlo di viaggi o trasferte ma del suo atteggiamento)!
Il suocero prima di morire le ha detto circa due anni fa, la tua famiglia si regge sulle tue spalle!   Per quello che ha fatto e per come ha condotto la videnda credo non abbia nulla da rimproverarsi, specie se dall'altra parte si è fatto di tutto per sbriciolare un sentimento ed una dedizione che da accorata ed amorevole ha trasfomato un dono di amore in indifferenza per l'insipienza di chi pur di aprire la patta e fare la ruota per apparire un pavone anche se era un tacchino.....
La domanda che mi faccio io è cosa pensi lui di sè stesso ora e, meglio, cosa pensi di sè la sua amante fissa nonchè collaboratrice in ufficio, che non è arrivata a nulla di concreto, ha rischiato la reputazione sul posto di lavoro ed il marito sa della sua tresca ?  Non ci crederai ma anche lei è rimasta in famiglia, eppure non ha figli, e pare che il marito le abbia imposto per non separarsi, almeno la separazione dei beni!  ...... Come vedi non ne vale sempre la pena.
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Per me la moglie si sente ANCHE un poco colpevole


per me la moglie è un poco colpevole e lo sa.....solo che è più faticoso ammettere di essere complice nel tradimento che il tradimento stesso.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Miciolidia ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi pare ovvio, come mi pare ovvio che i traditi non è certo che sarebbero stati fedeli a vita........
> 
> E' come quando si parla dei ladri, io non credo alla persone ONESTE, credo sia solo una questione di prezzo!!!
> 
> Mi spiego meglio: è facile essere onesti su pochi euro, o anche su qualche migliaio, ma di fronte a milioni di euro siamo davvero convinti che, avendo la certezza di non essere scoperti, resteremmo indifferenti all'opportunità di cambiare la nostra vita????


....è una questione di zeri.........TUTTI ABBIAMO UN PREZZO anche chi dice di non averlo,....anzi più lo dice, più i venderebbe ad un prezzo basso


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> per me la moglie è un poco colpevole e lo sa.....solo che è più faticoso ammettere di essere complice nel tradimento che il tradimento stesso.....


sentirsi "colpevoli" ed essere complici son due cose diverse


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*...*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....è una questione di zeri.........TUTTI ABBIAMO UN PREZZO anche chi dice di non averlo,....anzi più lo dice, più i venderebbe ad un prezzo basso


Craxi dixit
Non amo le chiamate a correo


----------



## Rebecca (18 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > > *Questa visione/teoria comunque non tiene conto che la valvola di sfogo è una persona che non credo che meriti di essere considerata un'aiuto per un'unione di cui non fa parte[*/QUOTE].
> > >
> > >
> > > Cara Persa, in linea di principio tu hai ragione, ma mi permetto di aggiugere che l'eventuale "altra" è cosciente della situazione che andrà a vivere...quindi non deresponsabilizziamo nessuno.
> > ...


----------



## Bruja (18 Agosto 2007)

*Appunto.....*



Rita ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > > Hai ragione, ma lo possiamo ammettere che il più delle volte (e non parlo di me) queste persone sono un po' prese in giro da colui che soffrirà anche, ma che comunque ha il coltello dalla parte del manico...
> ...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> e questo lei lo sa. lo sente, lo ha vissuto...e come si fa a cancellare?
> ...


.....e se si fosse messa lei in condizione di essere ignorata?.......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> No, *E' MOLTO INTELLIGENTE*!!!
> 
> La furbizia non porta lontani..............


 
no no è proprio furba.....sa che quello cha ha adottato cn te è l'unico atteggiamento possibile per tenerti legato a lei per le balls.......


----------



## Bruja (18 Agosto 2007)

*Stranezze*

Mi rifaccio all'argomento sopra postato che forse meriterebbe un thread a parte!
L'intelligenza e la furbizia nell'abito del rapporto di coppia.
Cosa rende meritevole o riprovevole essere intelligenti e furbi, userei la parola atuti, perchè la furbizia lascia il tempo che trova, l'astuzia ha in sè un disegno, in questo caso, esistenziale.
Faccio un esempio, non è forse furbo chi che per compiacere l'amante mostra di sè solo i lati "di rappresentanza"? Dove l'intelligenza non può invece aver credito per trasformarsi in astuzia... che ha i correlativi in strategia e tattica. 
Certo anche la furbizia ha molte possibilità, ma la furbizia vince le battaglie, l'astuzia la guerra. Ulisse era astuto non furbo !! E chi potrebbe dire che non era anche intelligente?

L'uomo che per trovarsi un capriccio extra coniugale racconta che la moglie è ormai un orpello, che non c'è più nulla fra loro condendo il tutto dalle solite frescate..... al massimo rimedia qualche scopata, ma chi vuole instaurare anche in quel caso un rapporto di un certo spessore, non racconta frottole ma presenta una verità artatamente manipolata per stimolare l'interesse ma dimostrare che non disprezza chi gli sta accanto (questa è astuzia).... 
Ora non sò se nelle vicende che abbiamo letto fin qui ci sia intelligenza, astuzia o furbizia... ma sarei del parere di valutare che chi tradisce può essere asturto o furbo indifferentemente, ma chi è intelligente non perde mai di vista i valori essenziali dei due rapporti. Un matrimonio non finisce per un tradimento ma perchè dopo il tradimento fra i due non c'è più stima, rispetto e affetto e non si vuole (entrambi) riscopriere le proprie potenzialità.... 
Dubito fortemente che una persona (l'esempio in questo caso è perfetto: lancillotto) che non sopporta il minimo ricatto (lo disse a suo tempo circa l'imposizione della moglie) possa NON vedere se ora sta subendo una furbata in forma di manipolazione ed essere "preso per le palle". 
Vado per intuizione, ma mi parrebbe davvero perdente tenere uno come lui con uno pseudoricatto... a che pro? In fin dei conti per quel che ne sappiamo l'unico vero ricatto lo ha subito lei quando le fu imposta la relazione, poi ufficialmente chiusa ma ufficiosamente tenuta in essere, malamente, per molto tempo. 
Credo che il nocciolo della questione non sia più ciò che è stato, ma le aspettative di entrambi, e temo che le aspettative di lui che ha spesso espèosto combinino poco con quelle di lei, che forse per sanare le fondamenta e cotruire ex novo ha bisogno di risposte che non vede arrivare o alle quali lui non pensa o non dà importanza...... forse!! 
E' la sola cosa che posso pensare dato che il rapporto sembra impostato sulla sincerità e sul dialogo, ma forse non si rendono conto che certi entrambi delle loro ragioni, uno è muto e l'altra è sorda, o forse la vera via di intesa è appunto troppo faticosa............ma per entrambi! 
A volte dichiarare che si è fatto di tutto, significa che si è fatto tutto quello che NOI pensavamo fosse utile, ma non è detto che lo sia per l'altra parte, magari vuole meno, molto meno ma quel meno non viene considerato o non lo si vede !! Capita..........
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (18 Agosto 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> cavaliere ti leggo sempre con piacere......ma quelle in grassetto sono....str.......ate grandi quanto una montagna.........perchè c'è la tendenza a pensare che il single che sta con uno non libero sia una specie di psicopatico (alla attrazione fatale per capirci)......e che invece il rapporto sposato/sposata sia equilibrato?
> e se nel duo sposato in crisi/ sposata in crisi, uno dei due trova la forza dalla relazione di compensazione (la chiamate così, mi pare) per troncare il rapporto in crisi?????????????


Ciao amoreepsiche

non ho mai creduto che un single si uno psicopatico, ma credo invece che chi ama veramente (a meno che sia davvero uno psocopatico), abbia pensato almeno una volta a costruirsi una famiglia, a dormire a fianco della persona che ama, a condividere momenti belli come ascoltare musica, camminare nel parco, cucinare qualcosa di buono, visitare qualche posto, fare un viaggio, rilassarsi in piscina o durante le ferie, scegliere l'arredamento di casa, piuttosto che qualche acquisto costoso. E' fisiologico e naturale desiderarlo, almeno una volta......

Se sei un single e hai per amante una persona sposata non puoi non pensare che dall'altra parte quelle cose che tu tanto desideri sono invece vissute con persone che reputi "non meritevoli" o "non interessate". E' normale che questi pensieri ti vengano tutte le sere, tutti i weekend, durante le tue ferie e in tutti i momenti in cui sei solo e non puoi avere alcun contatto con l'amante perchè sta vivendo con il compagno/a ufficiale.

Questa è una sofferenza che l'amante singolo comunque vive quotidianamente: desiderare una vita che le è negata perchè vive il ruolo di TERZA PERSONA.

Diverso invece è il caso di chi è sposato e ha una relazione con altra persona sposata.I tuoi momenti di solitudine sono minori e la vita "famigliare" comunque la vivi. Alla sera non puoi desiderare compagnia, semmai puoi desiderare una compagnia diversa........

Solo basandomi su questo semplice pensiero che vedo il tradimento a 3 più difficile e doloroso per l'amante libero (il single) rispetto ad un tradimento a 4.

Poi tu sei libera di pensare che sia una stronzata


----------



## Old lancillotto (18 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi rifaccio all'argomento sopra postato che forse meriterebbe un thread a parte!
> L'intelligenza e la furbizia nell'abito del rapporto di coppia.
> Cosa rende meritevole o riprovevole essere intelligenti e furbi, userei la parola atuti, perchè la furbizia lascia il tempo che trova, l'astuzia ha in sè un disegno, in questo caso, esistenziale.
> Faccio un esempio, non è forse furbo chi che per compiacere l'amante mostra di sè solo i lati "di rappresentanza"? Dove l'intelligenza non può invece aver credito per trasformarsi in astuzia... che ha i correlativi in strategia e tattica.
> ...


 
Dato che sono per l'ennesima volta citato ad esempio (non è un appunto cara Bruja), voglio intervenire per dare il mio personale contributo.

Intelligenza, furbizia, astuzia......... In fondo, tutti e tre sono caratteristiche di un grande condottiero. Bruja tu citi Ulisse, ma sappiamo che Ulisse oltre che astuto era anche furbo, se non vado errato persino Giulo Cesare era noto per essere intelligente, astuto e furbo!

Trovo che la furbizia senza intelligenza sia effettivamente un "arte povera", ma se abbini intelligenza e/o astuzia, il mix diventi esplosivo.

Mia moglie è una persona molto intelligente, nella vita ha più volte dato dimostrazione di esserlo. L'intelligenza però è una cosa strana, si manifesta in molti modi, puoi essere un grandissimo fisico come Einstain, ma essere un inetto nel rapporti umani, puoi essere un grande politico come Hitler, ma dimostrarsi paranoico e incapace nel scegliere le strategie di guerra. Nella storia è stato dimostrato che i geni non lo sono stati in senso assoluto, ma sempre e solo in uno specifico settore, l'unico che ha strabilato tutti è stato Leonardo Da Vinci.

Questa premessa è servita solo per affermare che noi riconosciamo l'intelligenza delle persone soprattutto se è affine a noi, mentre tendiamo ad ignorarla quando si manifesta in campi a noi ostici. Con mia moglie ci siamo trovati in disaccordo sulla valutazione di alcune persone perchè non avevamo lo stesso metro di giudizio.

Reputo mia moglie astuta, ma poco furba perchè l'astuzia ti permette di pianificare un progetto e di attuarlo seguendo le tue linee di condotta, mentre la furbizia serve a raggiungere lo scopo anche con compromessi e metodi scorretti. Si usa dire "quello è furbo" quando sai che sta facendo qualcosa di sbagliato per raggiungere il suo scopo, mentre affermi "quello è astuto" se ti rendi conto che sta attuando una strategia.

Ma torniamo ad oggi, al perchè probabilmente non ci troviamo più.

Da sempre io e lei abbiamo creduto nell'individualità e nel rispetto della nostra stessa libertà. In tutti questi anni nessuno dei due ha cercato di prevaricare l'altro e nessuno ha cercato di tarpare le iniziative, enbrambi però abbiamo sempre vissuto con il desiderio di stare vicini SEMPRE. Ricordo che quando mi capitava di essere fuori a casa e sentirmi male, l'unico desiderio era tornare a casa per stare tra le sue braccia, per me quello era il mio porto, il mio attracco, l'unico posto dove potevo abbandonarmi. La nostra condizione mai scritta o detta, ma sempre applicata, era che potevamo sempre fare tutto ciò che era nostro desiderio fare!

Ancora oggi questa cose sono vere però ciò che è venuto a mancare è la tolleranza e la sopportazione a quelli che sono i nostri difetti di fondo.

Per fare un esempio lei spesso mi confida l'intenzione a fare determinate attività per la famiglia, ma dopo aver fatto un piano anche ben congeniato, passa il tempo senza che si muova nulla e quando io chiedo chiarimenti, mi sento sempre rispondere con delle giusticazioni che dopo altre vent'anni, so quanto siano improbabili. Io invece mi ritrovo spesso a iniziare troppi lavori che poi non riesco a portare a termine e mi ritrovo molte volte con 10 lavori lasciati a metà e relativi disagi da risolvere. Il problema fondamentalmente risiede nel fatto di ipotizzare di avere il tempo per terminarli tutti, ma poi le distrazioni, le pause, gli imprevisti, portano a non terminare nulla.

Questi che sono difetti caratteriali, come ho cercato di correggerli io, presumo lei abbia fatto il medesimo sforzo, sono diventati insopportabili. Una volta per noi bastava accetta la buona fede e la buona intenzione, oggi invece non accettiamo di non aver raggiunto l'obiettivo. Credo addirittura che il fatto di non essere riusciti nel raggiungere il proprio obiettivo, ci renda ancor più nervosi nel vedere che nemmeno l'altro lo ha fatto, e più gli obiettivi mancati aumentano, meno si trovano gli stimoli per realizzarne altri.

Per sintetizzare potremmo dire che abbiamo una competizione alla rovescia, si corre per realizzare meno dell'altro.

Ovvio che ci sono altre cose che incidono su tutto questo, ma fondamentalmente la mancanza di tolleranza credo sia il vero muro che ci separa.

Non so più dire se noi due ci amiamo, se proviamo affetto o solo abitudine, di sicuro so che nessuno dei due ha voglia di aprire una breccia in quel muro ed entrambi ci lamentiamo perchè quel muro non sia stato costruito con una porta!!!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Agosto 2007)

*Lancy*

a) Ed appunto, Leonardo da Vinci era un solitario e forse grazie a quello NON aveva i problemi della convivenza.

b) se dici che nessuno di voi due ha aperto la porta nel muro a che pro sostenere poi che lei non ti dà risposte o non tende la mano se tu non hai modo di guardare oltre la porta che non c'è? Io vedo forse in entrambi, da quello che hai descritto nel lungo elenco di post, che per rimettere in pista l'amore e la progettualità c'è di mezzo troppo amor proprio.... da una parte come orgoglio ferito e dall'altra come un forte eliocentrismo travestito da maturazione ed evoluzione post-tradimento.

Quanto ai progetti......... non tutti realizzano qualcosa, o magari realizzano quello che alla fine non interessava; le isole felici della realizzazione spesso sono ingigantite dalla nostra voglia emulativa di quelli che riteniamo i parametri vincenti. Spesso chi ha raggiunto questi traguardi guarda con rimpianto altri traguardi non raggiunti; ne ho visti di questi esempi. 
Io stessa conosco persone che "si ritengono felici e soddisfatte" e poi rilevi nella frequentazione che si sono accontentate di una convivenza conveniente, strutturata alle necessità oggettive ed in cui l'amore faresti fatica a cercarlo!Ma loro neppure se ne accorgono perchè non vanno oltre.....
La verità è che si parla di amore e si cerca il rinnovo passionale che è qualcosa su cui non si possono gettare fondamenta, per poterlo fare la passione deve convertirsi in disegnbo progettuale sostenuto da amore e complicità.............. se non si trova quell'assetto è un parlare fra sordi.  
Concettualmente l'amore, e quindi amare qualcuno significa volere il suo bene!
Qualcuno ha visto in quella marea di post che abbiamo letti non tanto in questo quanto negli altri numerosi argomenti trattati, quel tipo di sentimento? In caso farebbe cosa grata a segnalarmelo...... temo di essermi distratta, e non voglio pensare sempre con il mio solito (in-sano) cinismo! 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2007)

*O.T.*

Gente ma quanto caxxo scrivete!!!!!

Mi spiace non ce la fo' a leggere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2007)

*Eh???????????????????????????????????*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Dato che sono per l'ennesima volta citato ad esempio (non è un appunto cara Bruja), voglio intervenire per dare il mio personale contributo.
> 
> Intelligenza, furbizia, astuzia......... In fondo, tutti e tre sono caratteristiche di un grande condottiero. Bruja tu citi Ulisse, ma sappiamo che Ulisse oltre che astuto era anche furbo, se non vado errato persino Giulo Cesare era noto per essere intelligente, astuto e furbo!
> 
> ...


Eh ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2007)

*senza citazioni*

Dovrei citare sia Lanci sia Bruja ...ai loro post mi riferisco...
Trovo singolare che nell'analizzare (a posteriori del consumato tradimento) il rapporto di coppia si giunga a livelli di profondità apprezzabili e che vengano chiamate in causa progettualità alte e bisogno profondo di intimità e condivisione, ma non riesco a trovare un rapporto con queste analisi e la soluzione trovata.
Come se qualcuno che vedesse la casa pericolante e pensasse di trovare una soluzione, anche temporanea ordinando una pizza ...si sfamerà, non c'è dubbio, ma non sarebbe una soluzione per i problemi di fondamenta, intonaco, impianto elettrico e tubature che comunque non impedivano di avere un pasto completo di dolce...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovrei citare sia Lanci sia Bruja ...ai loro post mi riferisco...
> Trovo singolare che nell'analizzare (a posteriori del consumato tradimento) il rapporto di coppia si giunga a livelli di profondità apprezzabili e che vengano chiamate in causa progettualità alte e bisogno profondo di intimità e condivisione, ma non riesco a trovare un rapporto con queste analisi e la soluzione trovata.
> Come se qualcuno che vedesse la casa pericolante e pensasse di trovare una soluzione, anche temporanea ordinando una pizza ...si sfamerà, non c'è dubbio, ma non sarebbe una soluzione per i problemi di fondamenta, intonaco, impianto elettrico e tubature che comunque non impedivano di avere un pasto completo di dolce...


 
Io direi che piu' che ordinare una pizza va fuori in ristorante... per il semplice motivo che il problema nella casa era proprio la cucina... certamente poteva avere un pasto a casa con tanto di dolce... ma evidentemente voleva provare un curry e non sempre a casa c'e' la possibilita' di avere un buon curry....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2007)

*potrebbe essere*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io direi che piu' che ordinare una pizza va fuori in ristorante... per il semplice motivo che il problema nella casa era proprio la cucina... certamente poteva avere un pasto a casa con tanto di dolce... ma evidentemente voleva provare un curry e non sempre a casa c'e' la possibilita' di avere un buon curry....


Ma questa ipotesi mal si concilia con l'analisi fatta che rileva numerosi problemi, ma non fa cenno alla cucina...
Comprensibile che si abbia voglia ogni tanto di un piatto esotico, ma allora perché parlare di intonaco e tubature?


----------



## Bruja (18 Agosto 2007)

*Persa....e Letty*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma questa ipotesi mal si concilia con l'analisi fatta che rileva numerosi problemi, ma non fa cenno alla cucina...
> Comprensibile che si abbia voglia ogni tanto di un piatto esotico, ma allora perché parlare di intonaco e tubature?


Quando non si sa bene cosa si ha e si vuole, ma si accusa un malessere, prima di affrontare visite mediche, analisi, esami e magari affrontare una cura capita che sia più semplice incolpare il tempo, le stagioni impazzite, il fatto che si cambia, ci si evolve ..... permette di sbandierare il proprio malessere senza affrontare veramente la cura che alla fine è sempre e comunque introspettiva, prima di affrontare un lungo viaggio si controllano le gomme, l'acqua, la benzina e l'olio, affinchè la "nostra auto" possa affrontare il viaggio; se si spera nelle stazioni di benzina, nei meccanici e nei gommisti è un modo come un altro di deferire ad altri la cura ed il successo del viaggio e.... se va male, beh che colpa si ha se il meccanico è scadente, se il benzinaio ha esaurito la benzina e se il gommista non ha la nostra marca di gomme! Insomma prima di sperare o pretendere che gli altri risolvano i nostri problemi bisogna chiedersi se i nostri problemi non siano di una qualità che si poteva risolvere solo con un po' di prevenzione e buona volontà.......... la pizza e la cucina sono aleatori, quello che serve è il cercare di stare bene insieme e che sia in pizzeria, in cucina o seduti sull'erba.... è lo spirito che definisce tutto.
Ecco perchè credo che la metafora dell'auto possa essere esplicativa.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma questa ipotesi mal si concilia con l'analisi fatta che rileva numerosi problemi, ma non fa cenno alla cucina...
> Comprensibile che si abbia voglia ogni tanto di un piatto esotico, ma allora perché parlare di intonaco e tubature?


Perche' forse, ma forse... anche il traditore se la racconta?


----------



## Old lancillotto (19 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 
Se non ricordo male, Hitler è arrivato al poter con in Nazional Socialismo attravero elezioni democratiche, non ha dovuto fare un colpo di stato. Questa operazioni è passata attraverso la sua dialettica e capacità di operare sul nazionalismo tedesco che lo ha eletto quale rappresentante del popolo germanico.

Almeno questo è quello che so io.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (19 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' forse, ma forse... anche il traditore se la racconta?


 
Ho preso l'ultimo post perchè la domanda sembra la degna conclusione di tutto il thread (che aveva un altro oggetto, alla fine si è parlato quasi esclusivamente di me...)

Io me la racconto????

Tante volte ci ho pensato, tante volte mi sono guardato allo specchio e mi sono chiesto. "amo ancora quella donna?". Vi confesso che prima ancora di tradire quella domanda la posi a mia moglie e le chiesi se noi due ci amavamo ancora. Lo stare insieme tanti anni ha portato a vivere un mix di eventi-sensazioni-riti-carinerie-indifferenze-passioni che è difficile dare una definizione di questo rapporto.

E' come quando si cambia casa, la casa dove siamo nati e siamo cresciuti, la casa in se è un oggetto inanimato, magari cade in pezzi, sappiamo che andrà demolita eppure proviamo dentro di noi un legame verso quelle mura che ci struggono al pensiero di andare via. Ogni angolo è un ricordo felice o triste che sia, ma non possiamo non rivedere le immagini del nostro passato. Chi ha visto "ALLEGRO NON TROPPO" di Bruno Bozzetto non può non ricordare il cartone animato che accompagna il Valzer Triste (di Sibelius), dove si vede un gatto smagrito abbandonato nelle macerie di una casa in demolizione e lui che saltando da un rudere e l'altro, rivede le immagini felici vissute in quella casa (struggente, da piangere!!!!!!).

Si, forse me la racconto, forse di ricostruire non me ne frega nulla, forse rimango per "dovere", che ne so. Qualche giorno fa mi sono sentito accusare da mia moglie che "sono un bugiardo nato", quindi può essere che mi sia sbagliato su tutto............... 
eppure quelle macerie... 
quelle rovine.................... 
quel luogo.............................. 
quel posto..............................................


Può anche essere che invece io davvero non veda al di la del muro (come dice Bruja), o che ciò che vedo al di la sia un film già visto, uno di quei film che hai riguardato decine di volte, ma in questo momento di sederti e riguardarlo l'ennesima volta, non ti va. Magari domani lo riguardo, ma oggi non ne ho voglia.

Oppure può essere che dovendo dividere la tua giornata in tanti piccoli pezzettini, alcuni dei quali indispensabili, non riesci a trovare lo spazio per tutto.


Per rispondere alla tua domanda riflessiva cara Lettrice posso aggiungere che nelle mie descrizioni, dato che non mi reputo buon giudice di me stesso, quando descrivo il mio rapporto con mia moglie, riporto le sue lamentele e su quelle do un senso al mio discorso. Chiaro però che non sento del tutto motivate le sue lamentele perchè se anche giuste da punto di vista oggettivo, non lo sono nel contesto di una situazione generale di ruoli (complicato?). 

Sto cercando di dare un quadro imparziale e proprio da questo quadro io stesso tiro le conclusioni, ma ciò che percepisco dentro ha un peso completamente diverso ed è per questo che io non trovo la forza di fare quello sforzo che mi è richiesto. Il problema non sta nel rancore o nel "fare di più", ma solo nel fatto che troppe volte ho visto cadere nel vuoto le buone intenzioni di mia moglie, ecco cosa davvero mi fa paura.

Per fare un esempio materiale, è come sottoscrivere un accordo economico che ti richiede un certo investimento che ti renderà tanto e a dimostrazione del fatto, già nei primi due mesi ricevi quote di utili molto promettenti, ma già dal terzo mese ti rendi conto che se tenevi i tuoi soldi in tasca avresti guadagnato di più, tu però ti sei impegnato per il resto della vita............


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2007)

*Mah...*

La risposta non mi compete quindi la mia è un'opinione assolutamente personale, ma se questi sono i presupposti, la vera domanda è come si fa a chiedere ad altri, lamentandosi poi del loro poco impegno, quello che in proprio non si è neppure certi di volere, anzi si è quasi del parere che non ci importi più di tanto della situazione, salvo ventilare una specie di spleen retroattivo di taglio malinconico-romantico! 
Se è vero che quello che è accaduto a questa coppia doveva essere terapeutico, mi pare che la "terapia" abbia messo lui a confronto con sè stesso e lei di fronte a quello che si sta rivelando un errore primario in cui ha purtroppo creduto fino in fondo.  
L'investimento sbagliato non mi pare l'abbia fatto solo lui.....
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (19 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La risposta non mi compete quindi la mia è un'opinione assolutamente personale, ma se questi sono i presupposti, la vera domanda è come si fa a chiedere ad altri, lamentandosi poi del loro poco impegno, quello che in proprio non si è neppure certi di volere, anzi si è quasi del parere che non ci importi più di tanto della situazione, salvo ventilare una specie di spleen retroattivo di taglio malinconico-romantico!
> *Se è vero che quello che è accaduto a questa coppia doveva essere terapeutico, mi pare che la "terapia"* abbia messo lui a confronto con sè stesso e lei di fronte a quello che si sta rivelando un errore primario in cui ha purtroppo creduto fino in fondo.
> L'investimento sbagliato non mi pare l'abbia fatto solo lui.....
> Bruja


Ancora una volta si travisa la mia storia con la teoria esposta precedentemente!!!!

Non ho mai detto che il mio tradimento è stato terapeutico!!!

Non so se dovrò ripeterlo ancora, francamente mi sembra di essere stato chiaro.

Sul fatto "dell'investimento sbagliato" scusami, ma mi sembra una cazzata!!!

1) La mia unione contrastata da tutti è iniziata valutando che poteva anche durare una stagione, ma in ogni caso si era detto "vale la pena viverla"
2) Se un unione si valuta in termini di INVESTIMENTO non è un unione (anche perchè per mia moglie esistevano INVESTIMENTI migliori
3) Se davvero una persona tiene ad ottenere un risultato, non rimane sempre in attesa che sia l'altro a fare il primo passo, quindi anche mia moglie potrebbe ad un certo punto scantarsi
4) Si arriva a non desiderare ciò che non hai o che pensi di aver perso definitivamente, e comunque oggi l'offerta non sembra davvero irresistibile visto che si chiedono sacrifici e rinunce, ma non si propone ne promette nulla

Io non voglio essere materiale, tutto sommato ho rinunciato a tutto ciò che è materiale arrivando anche a ipotecare il mio stesso futuro, mi aspettano anni durissimi che solo io sembra riesca a comprendere perchè mia moglie E' SORDA, però sempre a se si chiede il primo passo, sempre a me si chiede lo sforzo, sempre a me si chiede di guardare oltre il muro..........

Io alla fine ho sempre chiesto poco, solo sentirmi considerato e importante.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2007)

*Scusa*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Io alla fine ho sempre chiesto poco, solo sentirmi considerato e importante.........


Ho isolato un'unica frase perché solo a questa faccio riferimento.
Ma, secondo te, una donna si incaxx come una belva per un tradimento perché non considera e non ritiene importante il suo uomo?


----------



## Old lancillotto (19 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho isolato un'unica frase perché solo a questa faccio riferimento.
> Ma, secondo te, una donna si incaxx come una belva per un tradimento perché non considera e non ritiene importante il suo uomo?


L'incazzatura può essere motivata da molte cose tra cui l'amor proprio ferito, soprattutto quando entra in gioco una donna più giovane o se ti accorgi che il tradimento non è solo fisico, ma anche intellettuale.

L'importanza di una persona però non la dimostri soltanto incazzandoti per il tradimento, sono molte altre piccole cose.

Forse a mia moglie manca proprio la "furbizia", mi ha tenuto nelle sue mani per molti anni senza sforzo, senza fatica, le bastavano delle piccole attenzioni nei miei riguardi che io ero l'uomo più felice del mondo, desideroso di tornare a casa a condividere il mio tempo con lei. Oggi raramente colgo delle attenzioni rivolte a me, mentre invece le vedo destinate a tutti gli animali randagi del circondario.......... Gli animali è vero, non tradiscono mai, ma la sua totale dedizione agli animali è iniziata molto prima che io tradissi!!!


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2007)

*Lancy*

Non ho parlato di investimenti per prima..........ne hai accennato tu:

"Per fare un esempio materiale, è come sottoscrivere un accordo economico che ti richiede un certo investimento che ti renderà tanto e a dimostrazione del fatto, già nei primi due mesi ricevi quote di utili molto promettenti, ma già dal terzo mese ti rendi conto che se tenevi i tuoi soldi in tasca avresti guadagnato di più, tu però ti sei impegnato per il resto della vita....."

Comunque mi pare pretestuoso il parlare di amor proprio ferito perchè l'amante era più giovane, quando tu stesso hai detto che quello che ha offeso tua moglie è il come hai gestito la faccenda.
Tu dici che è ancora arrabbiata, tu non hai certo superato il rancore per quello di cui la incolpi ........ e forse questo ti impedisce di darle le motivazioni per tornare ad essere quella che desideri, tutti abbiamo difetti e mancanze ma quelle degli altri le vediamo subito, sono le nostre che, portandole sul groppone, non ne vediamo l'entità, e vale sia per te che per lei.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2007)

*Rafforzo*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di investimenti per prima..........ne hai accennato tu:
> 
> "Per fare un esempio materiale, è come sottoscrivere un accordo economico che ti richiede un certo investimento che ti renderà tanto e a dimostrazione del fatto, già nei primi due mesi ricevi quote di utili molto promettenti, ma già dal terzo mese ti rendi conto che se tenevi i tuoi soldi in tasca avresti guadagnato di più, tu però ti sei impegnato per il resto della vita....."
> 
> ...


Aggiungo, non riferito a te Lanci, ma in linea generale un appunto.
Le reciproche richieste, rivendicazioni non troveranno o troveranno difficilmente soddisfazione perché (come ho già espresso con la metafora della casa bisognosa di riparazioni) spesso sono su piani diversi. Se uno richiede attenzione per il lavoro, ma con l'amante evadeva questi problemi e ci andava a letto sembra curioso che richiede attenzioni per quell'aspetto, quando magari carenza sentite dalla partner erano sul piano affettivo ed era a queste carenze che aveva risposto con disinteresse per le questioni pratiche.
Ripeto che non mi riferisco al tuo caso, ma credo che spesso si tratta di richieste di baratto di cose non scambiabili in tempi e modi diversi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come se uno andasse in piazza con le verdure per scambiarle con il formaggio e si arrabbiasse che non ha trovato nessuno, mentre l'altro è altrettanto arrabbiato di essere andato in un'altra piazza portando una bicicletta che voleva scambiare con un pc ...anche una volta che riuscissero ad accordarsi sullo scambio non lo sarebbero sull'ora o sul posto ...anche perché sempre distratti dalla rabbia di non essere stati capiti...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Agosto 2007)

*Strano...*

La metafora della casa bisognosa di riparazioni usata da P/R è la stessa che usai io quando decisi di andarmene!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Solo che allora la soluzione che vidi era per l'impossibilità di "risanare" quella casa... standoci dentro!!
Come puoi, per stare alla metafora, continuare a cucinare in una cucina piena di polvere per i lavori di ristrutturazione senza pensare che alla fine sotto i denti sentirai il gusto sgradevole della polvere stessa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora, forse è meglio passare da un progetto di ristrutturazione a quello della demolizione ed eventuale ricostruzione... sempre che vi siano ancora le risorse disponibili e la voglia di ricominciare dalle fondamenta!

Quanto alla frase di Lancy, sul controllo delle emozioni, sinceramente credo che una delle maggiori forzature che vedo in questo lavoro a quattro mani di ricostruzione del rapporto sia proprio quella!
Non basta dire che adesso che so che le provo quelle emozioni/pulsioni posso controllarle..occorre forse non negarsele e viverle o per lo meno renderle palpabili, a noi stessi per lo meno e forse anche all'altro/a.
Se restano sullo sfondo, se restano un desiderio represso, un qualcosa che razionalmente ci si nega, si continuerà a viverlo come conflitto fra un'immagine di noi e il nostro essere più profondo, ma proprio perchè forza irrazionale, torneranno prepotentemente a galla.

Ultima cosa che mi resta indecifrabile, perchè dovrei essere dentro a quel rapporto, è come si possa dire: Io resto se *lei* decide che si possa andare avanti!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (31 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dato che sono per l'ennesima volta citato ad esempio (non è un appunto cara Bruja), voglio intervenire per dare il mio personale contributo.
> 
> Intelligenza, furbizia, astuzia......... In fondo, tutti e tre sono caratteristiche di un grande condottiero. Bruja tu citi Ulisse, ma sappiamo che Ulisse oltre che astuto era anche furbo, se non vado errato persino Giulo Cesare era noto per essere intelligente, astuto e furbo!
> 
> ...


.........triste.......


----------



## Bruja (31 Agosto 2007)

*sì*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .........triste.......


Triste ma sincero................ quanti non vedono neppure la parvenza di una introspezione così e mascherano il tutto con interessi esterni alla coppia credendo di compensarla.
A volte non si vogliono vedere i limiti propri ed altrui e quello è il vero zoccolo duro da superare se si hanno intenzioni di riavvicinamento.
Quello che conta non sono le risposte che possono essere date a caso ma la formulazione di domande giuste..... un sacco di coppie stanno insieme perchè si nono fatte le domande che "era conveniente farsi" ed hanno avuto le risposte conseguenti, e naturalmente si trascinano nella più perfetta asetticità emozionale ed esistenziale.
Quando si scava a fondo e sorgono alla superficie i veri grandi blocchi.... allora forse c'è la possibilità di poter gettare delle fondamenta veramente nuove.  Ma quanti blocchi vengono lasciati dove sono sperando che facciano da base "silenziosa" alle ricostruzioni  collage dove bisogna sperare che i pezzi incollati restino sempre dove sono, perchè non sono parte integrante di un disegno esistenziale ma un mosaico di tasselli in cui uno fa da supporto all'altro. 
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (3 Settembre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> L'incazzatura può essere motivata da molte cose tra cui l'amor proprio ferito, soprattutto quando entra in gioco una donna più giovane o se ti accorgi che il tradimento non è solo fisico, ma anche intellettuale.
> 
> L'importanza di una persona però non la dimostri soltanto incazzandoti per il tradimento, sono molte altre piccole cose.
> 
> Forse a mia moglie manca proprio la "furbizia", mi ha tenuto nelle sue mani per molti anni senza sforzo, senza fatica, le bastavano delle piccole attenzioni nei miei riguardi che io ero l'uomo più felice del mondo, desideroso di tornare a casa a condividere il mio tempo con lei. Oggi raramente colgo delle attenzioni rivolte a me, mentre invece le vedo destinate a tutti gli animali randagi del circondario.......... Gli animali è vero, non tradiscono mai, ma la sua totale dedizione agli animali è iniziata molto prima che io tradissi!!!


mah anche gli animali se ne vanno per poi tornare ..capita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e si è felici quando tornano


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La metafora della casa bisognosa di riparazioni usata da P/R è la stessa che usai io quando decisi di andarmene!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa se ho tardato molto a rispondere, ma i mille impegni mi hanno impedito di trovare il tempo per tornare su questo argomento.

La differenza tra "ricostruzione" e "ristrutturazione", pur con termini diversi, l'ho adottato anch'io con mia moglie, infatti le ho detto che non si può pensare di vivere oggi un nuovo rapporto pensando a come eravamo 20 anni fa. Oggi siamo diversi, non migliori o peggiori, ma diversi. Questa diversità di rapporta alla casa in costruzione come "nuovi materiali di costruzione, e nuovi leggi che vietano l'uso di vecchi sistemi". Non puoi dunque pensare di avere un nuovo rapporto pensando a quello che avevi precedentemente.

Il controllare invece è esattamente una forzatura, ma nella vita siamo sempre di fronte ad una forzatura: si pagano le tasse, si va a scuola, si timbra il cartellino (per fortuna non l'ho mai fatto), ecc. Siamo da sempre abituati a rimanere nelle forzatura della vita CIVILE, quindi dov'è lo scandalo nell'accetarle nei rapporti sociali??? Il problema è sempre e solo uno: accettiamo il compromesso se abbiamo il nostro tornaconto che può essere economico, morale, materiale, fisico, sentimentale, ........ In fondo perchè si è fedeli??? Perchè abbiamo la moglie più bella e brava del mondo???? Non credo proprio, altrimenti non saremmo a meravigliarci di vedere come certe persone tradiscono con dei mostri (vedi Camilla) avendo al fianco delle mogli stupende.

L'ultimo dubbio invece è molto più semplice di quanto tu possa pensare: un rapporto si costruisce in due!!  Io posso avere tutte le buone intenzione, ma se sono solo io a remare contro corrente, che senso ha????

Come ho appena affermato, non è possibile pensare di creare il nuovo rapporto pensando a come eravamo venti anni fa, ma si può fare un ottimo lavoro pensando a cosa siamo OGGI. Io sono pronto, ma lei????


----------



## Old trudi (5 Settembre 2007)

*a proposito di ristrutturazioni*

riflessioni interessanti,quindi in due si può ripartire ,soli assolutamente no ..forse si è diventati davvero troppo diversi,non ci si piace più ,al di là della banal convivenza,gestione della vita ,condivisione dei doveri ..manca l'amore quello vero che forse ti permette di fare un salto di qualità.Non si può restare insieme solo per invecchiare insieme ,o sbaglio?Neppure per paura o per interesse solo perchè ci si ama e si DESIDERA vivere fianco a fianco..Poi meno male che hai sfatato il mito dell'amante strafiga e della moglie brutta ,trascurata ecc..più spesso un'amante dipendente emotivamente ,succube ,disponibile e facile ,una moglie esigente ,un pò rompi magari,impegnata , polemica ..dalle esperienze che vedo intorno a me è più frequente questo copione chissà perchè ?Forse i maschietti si sentono castrati da mogli migliori di loro e ripiegano su amanti più bruttine ,facili e adoranti..vedi cosa capita da sempre negli uffici ,negli ospedali..loro ,i maschietti si sentono ammirati e vai cedono,poi forse si innamorano ...e via segretarie ,stagiste,infermiere ,financo badanti extracomunitarie dei genitori ..giovani però ,ma non sempre


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (6 Settembre 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> riflessioni interessanti,quindi in due si può ripartire ,soli assolutamente no ..forse si è diventati davvero troppo diversi,non ci si piace più ,al di là della banal convivenza,gestione della vita ,condivisione dei doveri ..manca l'amore quello vero che forse ti permette di fare un salto di qualità.Non si può restare insieme solo per invecchiare insieme ,o sbaglio?Neppure per paura o per interesse solo perchè ci si ama e si DESIDERA vivere fianco a fianco..Poi meno male che hai sfatato il mito dell'amante strafiga e della moglie brutta ,trascurata ecc..più spesso un'amante dipendente emotivamente ,succube ,disponibile e facile ,una moglie esigente ,un pò rompi magari,impegnata , polemica ..dalle esperienze che vedo intorno a me è più frequente questo copione chissà perchè ?Forse i maschietti si sentono castrati da mogli migliori di loro e ripiegano su amanti più bruttine ,facili e adoranti..vedi cosa capita da sempre negli uffici ,negli ospedali..loro ,i maschietti si sentono ammirati e vai cedono,poi forse si innamorano ...e via segretarie ,stagiste,infermiere ,financo badanti extracomunitarie dei genitori ..giovani però ,ma non sempre


forse i maschietti come le femminucce, vedono che il compagno nn guarda più nella loro stessa direzione....


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Settembre 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> riflessioni interessanti,quindi in due si può ripartire ,soli assolutamente no ..forse si è diventati davvero troppo diversi,non ci si piace più ,al di là della banal convivenza,gestione della vita ,condivisione dei doveri ..manca l'amore quello vero che forse ti permette di fare un salto di qualità.Non si può restare insieme solo per invecchiare insieme ,o sbaglio?Neppure per paura o per interesse solo perchè ci si ama e si DESIDERA vivere fianco a fianco..Poi meno male che hai sfatato il mito dell'amante strafiga e della moglie brutta ,trascurata ecc..più spesso un'amante dipendente emotivamente ,succube ,disponibile e facile ,una moglie esigente ,un pò rompi magari,impegnata , polemica ..dalle esperienze che vedo intorno a me è più frequente questo copione chissà perchè ?Forse i maschietti si sentono castrati da mogli migliori di loro e ripiegano su amanti più bruttine ,facili e adoranti..vedi cosa capita da sempre negli uffici ,negli ospedali..loro ,i maschietti si sentono ammirati e vai cedono,poi forse si innamorano ...e via segretarie ,stagiste,infermiere ,financo badanti extracomunitarie dei genitori ..giovani però ,ma non sempre


Confesso di non comprendere esattamente dove vai a parare, non capisco se è uno sfogo personale, se rispondi a qualcuno (o a me in particolar modo), se è semplicemente una riflessione generica.

Il ricostruire insieme significa che dai per assodato che tu hai interesse nel farlo, però se pensi a prima del matrimonio, a prima del fidanzamento,  a prima della conoscenza, non eri solo a volere una vita diversa. Hai conosciuto una persona, la persona ti è piaciuta, hai deciso che potevi confidarti e parlare liberamente di te, e poi??? E poi ti sei innamorato/a di questa persona, ma se questa persona ti ha sempre visto come un amico, tu con essa non hai potuto costruire nulla!!! Mentre invece se l'interesse era reciproco, allora è scappato il primo bacio, il fidanzamento, i primi rapporti, le prime fughe d'amore, la proposta di matrimonio, la convivenza, i figli! L'unica costante era che ENTRAMBI LO VOLEVANO!!!!

Come puoi pensare di ricostruire da solo????? Costruisci per chi???

Se poi ti riferisci a me, io posso aggiungere che la sua eventuale mancanza di volontà a ricostruire non cambia la mia vita nel complesso, non me ne vado per questo, non smetto di vivere per la famiglia, non vengo meno agli impegni che ho preso e continuerò a condividere con lei la mia vita perchè mi piace farlo e perchè con lei sto bene, ma se a lei non interessa una NUOVA vita, non le chiederò nient'altro che quello che vorrà darmi. Se invece vuole ricostruire, chiaro che anch'io ho delle esigenze che lei deve soddisfare, come io devo soddisfare le sue, con il piacere di volerlo fare!

Per quanto concerne il MITO dell'amante, nessuno ha mai detto che l'amante debba essere per forza più bella, è di certo solitamente più giovane, ma solo perchè hanno il desiderio di ascoltarti e questo è il primo passo verso un tradimento. Ho potuto notare negli anni come il tradimento sessuale di un uomo, soprattutto uomini che abbiano superato l'età delle pulsioni erotiche e che non vivano nel concetto "ogni lasciata è persa!", passi sempre dall'essere ascoltati! Si passa dalle parole, all'interesse, all'affetto, all'amore, quindi al letto. Dopo non ci si rende più conto che ciò che era innocente all'inizio, è diventato un capestro dopo.


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*Lancy*

Questo è uno dei tuoi post che condivido maggiormente........ equilibrato e con un senso critico imparziale.
Sono anch'io del parere che tutti abbiamo progetti e sogni, che tutti realizziamo quello che possiamo nel corso della vita, e che tutti spesso ci facciamo abbagliare ad un certo punto da quello che una novità può offrire e non consideriamo che la novità passa e molto di quello che ha portato con sè resta.
A volte è più difficile rendersi conto della indigeribilità di ciò che si è lasciata dietro che di quello che realmente ha provocato.   
Serve affetto, comprensione e una cosa di cuoi non si parla mai.......... un po' di bontà, quella superata e vecchiotta forma di affettuosità che solo la bontà d'animo sa dare. Ma è tanto difficile proprio perchè è difficile essere "buoni" con chi ci ha deluso o con chi non risveglia in noi entusiasmo. 
Essere buoni in quel senso è uno stato mentale, non un merito applicato, e se si ha l'indole non è difficile riscoprirne il modo....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*bello*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Confesso di non comprendere esattamente dove vai a parare, non capisco se è uno sfogo personale, se rispondi a qualcuno (o a me in particolar modo), se è semplicemente una riflessione generica.
> 
> Il ricostruire insieme significa che dai per assodato che tu hai interesse nel farlo, però se pensi a prima del matrimonio, a prima del fidanzamento, a prima della conoscenza, non eri solo a volere una vita diversa. Hai conosciuto una persona, la persona ti è piaciuta, hai deciso che potevi confidarti e parlare liberamente di te, e poi??? E poi ti sei innamorato/a di questa persona, ma se questa persona ti ha sempre visto come un amico, tu con essa non hai potuto costruire nulla!!! Mentre invece se l'interesse era reciproco, allora è scappato il primo bacio, il fidanzamento, i primi rapporti, le prime fughe d'amore, la proposta di matrimonio, la convivenza, i figli! L'unica costante era che ENTRAMBI LO VOLEVANO!!!!
> 
> ...


Anch'io lo trovo un intervente bello e onesto.
Permettimi però di dissentire sull'ascolto e concordare sul capestro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*già*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> forse i maschietti come le femminucce, vedono che il compagno nn guarda più nella loro stessa direzione....


forse perché chi tradisce sta guardando un'altra/o ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io lo trovo un intervente bello e onesto.
> Permettimi però di dissentire sull'ascolto e concordare sul capestro.


certo che ti consento di dissentire, però sono molte le situazioni in cui il tutto è nato solo perchè qualcuno ha ascoltato o ha fatto finta di ascoltare le nostre parole (per nostre intendo quelle degli uomini.....)

Ovvio che non sono tutte così le storie, ma quelle che hanno lasciato il segno più profondo si


----------



## Old trudi (6 Settembre 2007)

*generica riflessione la mia*

infine non rispondevo ,partendo da ciò che ho letto riflettevo .così a braccio,ho preso spunto da quello che dite ,interessante davvero e  serio ,certo serve anche a me per riflettere su di me..sono di corsa ,qui la discussione si fa seria ,occorre più tempo ed è tardi..


----------

